# The Private Message Thread



## Busty St Clare

It's Bluelight's hidden secret world, a place where the freaks come out to play and expect you to want to sniff panties with you. Random messages that ask more questions about society than really need to be answered.

This thread is for posting random PM's that you encounter during your stay on Bluelight.

The rules are simple:
No names.Please for the sake of lulz do not incriminate any one. It will stay a little secret between you, your messanger and their creeped out younger sister's best friend who stayed over one night and foolishly got up to get a drink of water in the night.

I'll start...



> *you deserve a good punch in the face *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> for the comment about people stealing their grans script, that was uncalled for even thought you was spot on in the rest of your post.






> *One question *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hello, I read that you were a dentist and was wondering how you deal with peoples breath?
> 
> That has always been my #1 question. I've never had the balls to ask the doc, cause maybe my breath isn't always so hot.



And just to be fair I'll include one I composed myself...



> *Re: Dear Cocksucker*.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear faceless, interweb vapour,
> 
> Are you high? I am The Lounge Moderator, the only thread I closed of yours is some pathetic little cry about how another thread in another forum (Other drugs perhaps?) was closed. I deal in lulz, not some junkies little playground cries. Next time you want to throw your tiny e- penis around, at least direct it at the right source. Until then take your fail elsewhere. The Lounge is not for drug talk. It is for shit n giggles and my girlfriends tit's.
> 
> I can't even be bothered sending you an infraction because you would no don't wake up with piss in you trousers, wondering why your electricity has been turned off and not remember why. Please enjoy your search for prescription drugs, I don't have that problem because I can actually write my own. (Well that and I'm not a loser).
> 
> To paraphrase my fellow mod's..... tits or get the fuck out.
> 
> Much love
> 
> Busty


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

wow... you need to write yourself a script of valium if your writing shit like that man ^ ^


----------



## Kenickie

i love you bustay


----------



## trainwreckmolly

> Re: Dear Cocksucker.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear faceless, interweb vapour,
> 
> Are you high? I am The Lounge Moderator, the only thread I closed of yours is some pathetic little cry about how another thread in another forum (Other drugs perhaps?) was closed. I deal in lulz, not some junkies little playground cries. Next time you want to throw your tiny e- penis around, at least direct it at the right source. Until then take your fail elsewhere. The Lounge is not for drug talk. It is for shit n giggles and my girlfriends tit's.
> 
> I can't even be bothered sending you an infraction because you would no don't wake up with piss in you trousers, wondering why your electricity has been turned off and not remember why. Please enjoy your search for prescription drugs, I don't have that problem because I can actually write my own. (Well that and I'm not a loser).
> 
> To paraphrase my fellow mod's..... tits or get the fuck out.
> 
> Much love
> 
> Busty




that. just. happened.


----------



## Mehm

I've heard that certain cacti get you drunk or something.



> hey mehm,Yes it is that simple, at the right time of the year! cactus go dormant during the winter and it is best to wait for spring to propagate.
> with a sterilized knife, cut the cactus at an angle at the base, this prevents moisture buildup. cut it a couple inches above dirt level, for new spuds to reappear.
> 
> let the cutting sit in dry shady spot for about two weeks and a sort of scab will hell over the cut. after that you put the cactus in dry soil in a spot with bright filtered sunlight. (i've been using a normal window screen or mostly shady area)
> 
> you can check every now and then for root buds, and eventually fine root systems. it is okay to start watering when the fine roots systems develop.
> 
> here's some really in depth info as well: http://trichocereus.com/index6.htm
> 
> happy growing.


----------



## Bomboclat

I know a certain mod has a great one to post!

but for the time being:



> *I feel so much better now*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I opened that fat motherfucker's ass up, boi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> feels good, man



I think this was in response to me telling the lad to ignore someone else.


----------



## BULESYE592

Ha Ha ! go fuck yourself busty !


----------



## Kenickie

> prolem
> _________________
> 
> ok, i'll try and pick a fight with my wife so i can say screw you i'm going to the bar and storm out of the house.
> 
> lulz.
> 
> i want drugs.



all my other PMs are too much to post, and would immediately reveal identity


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I never save pms.. whats the damn point.


----------



## Bomboclat

Kenickie said:


> i'm never, ever, ever, going to respond to that PM.



Hit too close to home, babe? I never stated anywhere that I was talking about your sorry self, go take the drama elsewhere.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

hug it out


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I just cleaned out my whole in and out box, so all my good ones are gone. Here is just a random one.



> you online or just passed out naked in front of your computer?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Answer the question, Tally!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

A little of A and a little of B...


----------



## Fawkes

> *My *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> god that last serier was incredible!! so sexy: you've got to let me buy u many more pairs of sexy boots and skivies, so u can taek more like that!
> 
> please
> 
> shop here, and I'll sned u whatever u want!!
> 
> www.{removed}.com



the message you have entered is too short.


----------



## KamMoye

> you're not making any sense whatsoever
> 
> is it the drugs?
> 
> is this why you don't "write for ESPN" anymore?





> threatened by you, please?
> 
> I don't know why you think you're so smart. you're really not. not special in any way. just a troll who interrupts my day
> 
> GB2 ur boyfriend lol,





> Kill yourself.





> threatened? please. annoyed





> just logged in. haven't seen it. in the future, try not to be ambiguous to your point. and to think I assumed you would have been taught this at entry level journalism school
> 
> in the meantime, utilize the report icon at the bottom of the post





> to learn to express your point more sufficiently?





> Maybe you should just reply in the fucking thread instead of sending me these private love letters, yeah?



awkward...


----------



## Kenickie

uhm, you forwarded me all of those messages so idk, everyone knows who they are from bro


----------



## Kenickie

uhm, you forwarded me all of those messages so idk, everyone knows who they are from bro


----------



## BULESYE592

Shut the fk up Kenicke..... (unless you have a decent message)

Then that's okay.


----------



## GenericMind

Only 2 of those are from me. 

10 points if someone can guess which ones.


----------



## GenericMind

It's a shame I've deleted most of my good ones over the years. I used to wake up to some crazy-ass PMs sent in the middle of the night when I modded Other Drugs.

Here's one from last month:



> *You Narrow Minded Hypocrite*
> 
> Maybe your first comment in threads shouldn't be declaring that everyone is retarded if you don't want to receive any backlash?
> 
> If you we were face to face, I'd punch you.
> 
> But you're not used to that real world shit cause you're a little internet boy.



lolol


----------



## axl blaze

Busty can put hate into words better than any other man or woman I've ever encountered. I wish I had your skills, I'm much more of the "please, GTFO you're a waste" kind of guy up above


----------



## BULESYE592

I would only sanction violence with a gun.

This would be fatal.

And not fired by me.

I've suffered some little skimishes but I wouldn't want to dent my face !


----------



## belarki

> Re: You have received a warning at Bluelight
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Get off your fucking high horse, you've been here all of two days and have the audacity to send me this shit. I know ALL the people who basically created AusDD, don't give me a lecture on how to behave.
> 
> Ban me, the connections remain outside of this site, but you'd certainly look like the fool if you did.
> 
> Im actually laughing at how formal this bullshit is, your most likely drug fucked yourself yet get a rush telling me im out of line when ive known more about the ins and outs of this forum than you'll EVER know.
> 
> Avoid the threats and bullshit, it doesn't work.



Yeh that fucker got banned


----------



## GenericMind

> *By the way*
> 
> Hahaha, my next sexual adventure is anal.
> Though that info might not "stop tempting you."



lolhos





> *I got your back*
> 
> did you see the way I straightened <removed> out on the warning she/he gave you.... %)



The rumors that I'm the Bluelight Godfather turn out to be true.


----------



## Way|0st

******** said:
			
		

> job on the pics dude!!  The best ever here on BL, IMO!  dont get to see quality stuff like that often!!! wish i could offer gifts as to her token of appreciation! lol



hes not even creepy


----------



## GenericMind

> creating an alterego to drum up support for a lounge whore contest is one thing, but starting shit with the account in another forum - in this case, slr - is another.
> 
> it's not the kind of behaviour i would expect from somebody who sees themselves as a bluelight moderator.
> 
> i've just banned the not_genericmind account. please don't create another.



.


----------



## BULESYE592

Fuck Off ! belarki !!


----------



## GenericMind

> *Nigger*
> 
> that's all
> 
> Not you, just in general
> 
> it's like a when a drunk driver swerves



...


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I bet that was from poste.


----------



## GenericMind

> *FUCK YOU*
> 
> I don't know if you're really as stupid as you present yourself to be.
> 
> You're still continuing the discussion.
> 
> And you're still blaming me for it.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Enjoy getting the last word on your pretentious little forum?
> 
> IDIOT.



...


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I bet that was from Tally.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Just to prove I'm not a complete cuntface, here's one that makes me smile...



> [[busty], im not going to lie, im tears here... at first it was just little tears, but now they are big ones ... noise and everything !!!!!
> 
> I know we barely know each other, but it is definitely the most symbolic thing anyone has done for me.. probably ever. Im crying because of the meaning of that symbolism, and how it will serve as a beautiful daily reminder of why im here and why im getting sober. Its about reengaging in life and having more lifetimes worth of achievement than if I were a useless drunk.
> 
> You have put a big fuck off smile on my face, infact you have made a shift in me, I dont know how im ever going to thank you, even just for that
> 
> I really hope your own struggles at the moment arent too terrible to bear, and that you are following whats right in your heart. I cant imagine being in your position, even just making that decision. But you seem like a pretty cool customer, and you have my total respect for that
> 
> I dont know how to end this. I started off this morning crying because my pay didnt come through and I couldnt afford groceries, (which totally didnt matter I get paid tommorrow) and now its for a totally different reason.
> 
> I cant wait till you come down mate, we can have a shirley temple or two !



Pity they don't come around Bluelight much any more.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Definitely from GM.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

some of these are good... thanks for the laughs tonight fuckers


----------



## GenericMind

"A big fuck off smile" is a phrase a non-American would say imo.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

You're a canuck, aintcha?


----------



## GenericMind

> *big fan....big chickenshit too*
> 
> Hey,
> My name is kerri but here they call me <removed>.I have been meaning to write this for quite a while.I have followed your posts and just this evening found the courage to include in my post,which have followed one or several of yours,that the OPs should listen to you ,bc you are usually right.I am no lonely suck up looking to make your life hell,I just wanted you to know I respect the hell out of you.And there is nothing generic about your mind.I remain a respectful admirer.
> 
> 
> Much Peace n Love..........<removed>



At least someone knows I'm always right.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

<removed> = not_genericmind


----------



## BULESYE592

Maybe the UK ?


----------



## GenericMind

I miss that nigga.


----------



## BULESYE592

We still have Trident.


----------



## BULESYE592

and I would paint them all yellow !

Hell, who needs dark in the darkest water ?


----------



## skoat

man ive deleted all my weirdest pm's I had some good ones, oh well now that I know this threads around...


----------



## lonewolf13

someone PM me, i wanna get in on this gravy train


----------



## We are all ONE

[Maybe not]
doinitrite?


----------



## GenericMind

Lol I got that one too. I think if they follow the site they'll recognize her though.


----------



## lonewolf13

who who who?


----------



## BULESYE592

If you are referring to me, then you know who I am already.

Regards,

(spelling is going out the window due to the vodka)


----------



## BULESYE592

But who would use windopanes as a substrate ?

No, certainly.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

oh man i've got 74 let's take a looksie. i think i saved all from the admin for CP lolz if anyone wants to see those 



> That last picture you took stood up with the black thong on...
> 
> oh my god, i just want to eat and fuck that ass
> 
> you are so sexy babe xxx
> 
> come to australia lol, or i'll cum.. in you



lolz.



> maybe one day we'll bump into each other and i'll bump my cock inside you
> i can only hope haha...
> 
> do you find it hot if guys get off over you?
> 
> cos i'm close enough to cum


ewww



> work
> hey gorgeous.. got back up to work today for another 2 weeks aww no sex lol!
> 
> 
> hows life treating ya? any more hot guys pleasuring your sweet wet clit? xx
> 
> 
> love always



bahaha. i can't.



> Your lips
> http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/d...d/Photo498.jpg
> 
> And my lips
> omitting picture
> Should meet.
> 
> 
> That is all.
> Bai.





> Its only true the things I said.
> 
> Ugh ill be on tour cause one day I'm going to be a famous rapper. Oh and don't think of me as lil wayne or any mainstream artist around those edges.
> 
> My music is gonna be more than music, its gonna be a movement. Everything I write has emotion and a motive behind it. Not money, bitches, and cars (although I wouldn't mind my life being surrounded by that haha).
> 
> Anyways, Id rather be remembered as the intelligent rapper than the rich one any day


this person wrote in my formspring how they want to like marry me and honey moon at amdsterdam and take me all over the world when he's "on tour" lolz



> 9 inches of love
> haha nice title hey?
> 
> 
> damn..
> 
> im sat here naked, stroking my penis... thinking of your naked pictures
> 
> 
> hope that turns you on
> 
> let me know
> 
> 
> 
> xxx


awkwardddddd

like a day later


> hiding
> Hey gal
> 
> where have you been hiding? lol i guess you've been busy
> 
> 
> still keen to find out every little detail of what my sexy marissa and her tight body have been doing
> 
> 
> yum
> 
> xx


....



> Hi, mate
> I haven't had a good week. And everyone is trying to ban me.
> 
> PM if you care to chat ?
> 
> I'm not crazy.
> 
> Regards.





> Bitches will be bitches. Lets face it, she is fat. Camera angles will only sugar coat so much.
> 
> She'd probably lick the coating anyway.
> 
> Merry Xmas



this thread is great for me lololol


----------



## lonewolf13

you said you wouldn't post any of my PM's liar


----------



## marissaaaaaa

bahahaha as iffff~


----------



## GenericMind

I knew this thread would turn golden once some of the nudie thread chicks posted.


----------



## Bomboclat

Getting out lotion now


----------



## lonewolf13

its more fun trying to guess WHO sent the PM's. i'm guessing one of Busty's is from melange.

and the ones to marissaaa are prolly the ones who troll her the most.


----------



## Busty St Clare

This one should be easy. One of the most legit people on here 



> *Re: Are you stalking me? Re: Yes*
> 
> 
> Ditto,
> Broseph...
> 
> That's ruff...chewy...
> 
> No,
> but dude,
> I'll run my conversation on my own by myself bein' me...
> 
> In other words,
> I'm real sorry to hear...
> ...I hope yo' O.K.,
> ...like a MAN's gonna say otherwise...
> ...Do you mind if I call you
> HeyHey, Hay', Hey?
> 
> Then I can say Hey Heyhey.
> 
> I like that.
> 
> In fact cousiner,
> yo'sephave no choice.
> 
> That is yo' k-new name.
> 
> I Have Been Stalkin' Cha.
> I'm in the middle of The Andes with Rabies & La'Merica.
> 
> Tryna work out which re-invention chu was...
> 
> Now I'ma know.
> 
> Capt'n HeyHey,
> Ifya eva wanna talk 'bout said thin'
> my number is xxxx(check out my nearly palendromic #)
> 
> I gave up on mobiles.
> 
> They are gay.
> 
> I looketh forward to a drink or thirty + extraineous stuff...
> ...wif ya...
> 
> Keep Well!
> Now
> I Can
> Also
> Play Tag
> With Cha
> On This B(L)oard.
> 
> PEACE
> HeyHey
> ~~~~~~~~
> Dubdown
> 
> 
> 
> Much A Plesiasaur
> To Dino
> On The 'Rock
> Wif Cha.
> 
> An' I shall usin' time uslessly all day,
> as it was My Kitty-Kats Birf(day) On Saturday,
> Blue Mountains,
> I'ma Windin' down.
> 
> She makes me smoke alot of dope.
> SHE MAKES ME!
> 
> 
> Werd Bro.


----------



## Fawkes

^ Orangutangpsychopa??


----------



## Wordswords

Fawkes won't stop sending me nasty pms


----------



## lonewolf13

i wish Fawkes would send me nasty PM's


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I agree with Chief on this one.  Except me instead of him.


----------



## Wordswords

no no, not PM's.....she sends me PMS! it's f'n sick


----------



## lonewolf13

lolololio


----------



## lostNfound

^^^ I think I know who that is.


----------



## slushy muddy water

some olds that escaped the shaving



> I've always imagined that she has old lady smell already, and that she lives in a house decorated with 50's or 60's furniture and green shag carpet.
> 
> :/





> my god you're funny
> 
> "advances"??? Only sad lonely losers make advances on people they don't know at all on the internet...
> 
> I on the other hand, chat to a bunch of people on this forum...I wanted to talk to you because you're artsy and shit...but it turns out you're a bit of a bitch...and I don't associate with bitches.



they dont associate with bitches


----------



## lonewolf13

^ if that was me. i was new, and probably drunk. i'm sorry


----------



## BULESYE592

Can you see your reflection in that glass ?

> Hold it one moment..... look !

We care for you - mirrors....... ?


----------



## BULESYE592

reflection is identity !!!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Best thread ever.  So glad you made this, Busty!  I knew it would be a roaring success as we were discussing it.  :D

I have some doozy's - I'll ration them out, though.

These are some of my favourites:


> *Thankyou*
> I just wanted to say that living on this planet is very, very much nicer because you are about;
> Thanks Eternally dear * you are greatly honoured.
> Yours Sincerely, ___


^The Aussies should know who this was.  

I miss this guy:


> *From me to you // = from PowerPuff Girl ((zaps)) and placed onto your heart=.*
> You may be fiending the Kip as I type this - I hope that you are cognisant in a Beautiful dream if that is the case.
> One where Unicyclists are racing through the Sky, leaving trails of glitter behind them as they soar above the world.
> The glitter spelling your name in the bustling sky, radiated against the Fluffy, white clouds.



This one made me giggle:


> *I Don't Skimp, Either... 3 Coats & a Double Topcoat... *silk proteins*...*
> http://img14.exs.cx/img14/6195/nailed1.jpg
> 
> Melt Away...
> 
> *Insert Ralph's Voice*
> "My colour's 'Orion'."
> *End Insert Ralph's Voice*
> 
> Have A Beautiful Weekend
> Miss C-O-T-B...
> 
> PEACE
> _____
> 
> 
> I like yo' feet...


----------



## D's

this is long but funny.



> hello,
> i am the true toe nibbler, you aint got shit on me man. i for real nibble toes, because my toes are nibbled, I nibble my toes and it feels good. Damn good ok? so please explain your toe nibbles,
> 
> ok so here we goes,
> all i do is nibble toes
> some on me left some on me right,
> something about it just aint quite right
> i hope you can handle these blows!
> 
> bamB! thats what we was doing right ? cant pass out chances to lay down some sweet limerick action haha
> i saw what u did there.
> nibbling toes is my everyday thing man, like i hait this waiting period. its like waiting to die! my toes have been nibbled down to the root. serously no more nibbles until they come back. ah well sometimes i nibble my cat nibbles toes (his name is nibbles im not making this up), nibbles nibbles on his own little toes, sometimes nibbles leaves nibble scraps all over the house. here recently i've been collecting the remainder of the nibbles, i'm keeping it in one of those camel snus tin cans. anyways i am the best toe nibbler, hand n foot getter, aint a quitter, i do wat i do right mane n the nibbles on yo right hand. i aint glad that i got dis habbit but i'll be damned if i aint that raskell rabbit,gotta grab it gotta chew it gotta do it b4 my dad gets home mane. well this is my jam between the toes man, nibble so silly billy gonna lite a philly n call it a day mane.
> what ya gunna do to nibble remainders? keep em in that containers ?
> could use it as a sugar substitute? might be able to pay for a prostitue?
> what would happen if ya dad got it ? would he try shelve it ?
> you've left me with so many questions mang, but i think i might just leave ya with those while i hang. spitanggg!
> I had an elephant nibble me once. then it tryed to eat my camera so the keepers yelled at it, good times. toes generally arnt the most hygienic of places, so try to limit my time round toes if i can. dinner time, laaaaaaatesr
> word man, yeah i keep em in a contaner, i keep getin into my reserve because i gotta nibble mang. i think i got a few pinkies, and a big toe, and 2-3 of the other size'd toes, and a bunch of finger nibblets.
> i hide em so my dad doesn't find em, i have em in my secret hiding place. but for now its good, i usually sleep with them beside my bed, so if i get any late night nibbles (because ive done nibbled all my nibbles so im having to detox myself on the stash, sucks but it is what it is.
> ya feel me man, when its hard out here for a nibbler, and u gotta nibble n shit. i used a sharp steak knife to super-ultra nibble getter, and cut my nibs to short and they bled and hurt now, so sine they are so short im going to have to wait a few more weeks before i can even think of nibbling . it will be ok, i crunched a few of the skin nibbles (skin around the nibbles) and spriinkled them on to my mashed potatoes. gives it a home style taste and flavor, its like u kno how that there is orange juice with pulp? well its like dry'd potatoe shavings and nibbles. (i put some on my dads without him knowing, dad ate my nibbles.) i hear now that he ate my nibbles then i controll his mind. gonna try it again tonite, got some candles n shit so gonna draw some pentagrams n shit with chalk ya kno 666 kind of thing,
> well im off later alagator


----------



## Lucy Noeno

what in the blue fuck is that?


----------



## D's

Lucy Noeno said:


> what in the blue fuck is that?



lol just one of my PM's... i cant belive i still had that shit, it gave me a awesome lol. lemi find another.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I have some of my old warnings saved from back in the day. This is one I got for harassing the tranny, goddesslsdxtc.



> Dear TALLY,
> 
> You have been warned for one of your posts, which violated Bluelight Rules. The reason you have been warned is because :
> 
> Abuse/flaming/obscenity
> (Warning Type = 'Abuse')
> 
> For this violation, you have been given 1 point(s).
> The point(s) will remain in your account for 365 days.
> After that, they will be removed automatically.
> 
> The post for which you are warned can be seen here:
> 
> =======================================
> Yeah thats right.  Here on bluelight we have the best tranny pics ever.
> 
> No bullshit.
> 
> ALso, you can talk shit about shoving drugs and lawnmowers up your butt, but if you harass a tranny.  WHOA, you have crossed the line...
> 
> http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r103/gadjiberi/tranny.jpg
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/turtellgurl/tranny.jpg
> =======================================
> 
> The admin/moderator who warned you, entered this comment:
> 
> =======================================
> spot trolling immediately.
> =======================================
> 
> Your total Warning Level at the moment is: 5 point(s).
> 
> To see details about all the warnings you have received, until now, please click here:
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/Warn.php?do=ViewMyWarnings
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Bluelight Team


----------



## TALLY 2.0

> 9 inches of love
> haha nice title hey?
> 
> 
> damn..
> 
> im sat here naked, stroking my penis... thinking of your naked pictures
> 
> 
> hope that turns you on
> 
> let me know
> 
> 
> 
> xxx




I bet that was Ebow.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I had some hysterical SRS BUZINESS warnings on my other account.


----------



## D's

lol tally..

ok here's one. gonna nsfw it just because.

*NSFW*: 





> I get totally naked and lie on my bed with two pairs of my girlfriend's panties. I will start to read porn or watch porn as I masturbate in front of a mirror. One pair of panties will be around my cock and the other on my face, sniffing my girl's sweet spot. I will continue for about 15 or 20 minutes until some precum appears and I will smear it on the panties and my mouth. The sight of my hard cock in the mirror and the smell of the panties with my cum on them will cause me to explode, shooting my load onto my chest and face, and if I am lucky into my mouth.
> 
> is this hawt? or disturbing?
> Not sure but I got a semi reading it. Maybe you should forget your comedy idea and take up a career as a porn writer...
> lol whats a semi? hahahaha, yeah man..
> i'm still doing standup! i have a audition today at 5pm! if i make the cut then they will put me on! pretty cool, open mic is tuesdays which is cool.
> 
> but anyways, are you bi?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Lucy Noeno said:


> I had some hysterical SRS BUZINESS warnings on my other account.



I have some warnings I got for being srsly racist. Like there was a thread called, give the bluelighter above you a car." So, instead of a car I gave the person a black person to ride. I said it ran on church's chicken and biscuits and instead of a horn it just said "ohhh no u didnt!"


----------



## D's

TALLY 2.0 said:


> I have some warnings I got for being srsly racist. Like there was a thread called, give the bluelighter above you a car." So, instead of a car I gave the person a black person to ride. I said it ran on church's chicken and biscuits and instead of a horn it just said "ohhh no u didnt!"



LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

damn man i'm so going to ask for that for christmas.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^They come in different sizes like beds of pickup trucks.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I want one too


----------



## poopie

This one made me tingly in my girly parts-



> I know you're married or whatever and I may be drunk but I don't care. I just wanted to tell you that you're easily one of, if not the, sexiest women on Bluelight without even trying,
> 
> Don't even bother replying to this PM. Your response would be lost on a sober me and my appreciation for you would be clouded by my better judgment.



Then there's the creepy:



> hey
> hey hows things?
> 
> love the heels you girls are wearing in one of the pictures you posted  x



And this last one, I'll keep forever. It makes me a bit sad. 



> Heya ... I hope this communication finds you well and that you are finding success in live and love (you are engaged, right?)
> 
> To get to the point, lately I have been doing some soul-searching and thinking and I have to apologize...
> 
> When I think back to all the relationships I have had (you were the 4th girl I went out with) ... well, I realize that you were also the most caring, sweet, and thoughtful person I have even beenin a relationship with ...
> 
> Sadly I was in a bad spot - I should have not got into a relationship with anyone - not that I have any regrets about our time together, I mean, you did so much for me (I still have those boxers you got me with the chicks on them) ...
> 
> But it wasn't fair to you ... I was trapped in a world of opioid addiction, I mean, when we were at your friends house (I forget her name, forgive me) and we would be watching "Bio-Dome" I would sneak off to the bathroom to fix ...
> 
> In retrospect I realize I had the best thing in the world with you and I neglected it, I neglected you, I never surprised you with some gifts, or took you out for any fancy dinner, or took you to the movies ....
> 
> If I had to do it all over, trust me, things would be SO DIFFERENT ... I can't blame the drugs, it's not an excuse, rather an explanation ... you should have been my top priority but no, I fucked up....
> 
> I just wanted to share that with you, and sorry if you get this in the email too but I didn't know if you checked your BL messages...
> 
> I hope whoever you are with treats you like the princess you are!


----------



## D's

my future ex girlfriend gives good piggy back rides, other than that theres nothing good.

it was funny.. one time she told me that she went jogging, i was like LOL


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Here is another warning I found. I got it for what used to be called "an unprovoked attack", which is where you curse someone without provocation. I mean, we do that shit all the time now, but back when PLUR ruled the lounge, you couldnt just curse a nigga like you can now.

If I remember correctly, this insult was towards vegan. This goes to show how no one liked him back then and still no one likes him now.




> Dear TALLY,
> 
> You have been warned for one of your posts, which violated Bluelight Rules. The reason you have been warned is because :
> 
> Abuse/flaming/obscenity
> (Warning Type = 'Abuse')
> 
> For this violation, you have been given 1 point(s).
> The point(s) will remain in your account for 365 days.
> After that, they will be removed automatically.
> 
> The post for which you are warned can be seen here:
> 
> =======================================
> ^I fucking hate you!
> 
> I hope you get Leukemia and I hope your dog dies too or whatever gay pet you have.
> 
> I could see you having something faggoty like a bunch of rare South American butterflys as pets.
> 
> Well, I hope they die too.
> =======================================
> 
> The admin/moderator who warned you, entered this comment:
> 
> =======================================
> You crossed a line tally. That attack was not provoked, and you were neiither constructive nor funny in any way.
> =======================================
> 
> Your total Warning Level at the moment is: 1 point(s).
> 
> To see details about all the warnings you have received, until now, please click here:
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/Warn.php?do=ViewMyWarnings
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Bluelight Team


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

That last one is really bitter-sweet, poopie.


----------



## D's

wow... am i the only one with fuckd up PM's? lol

and tally thats great, i might use that as a break up message.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

wait the lounge used ot suck worse tally?


----------



## Bomboclat

Ooh just found this one in my saved folder!
Homie literally signed up just to PM me this I guess, as he/she still has no posts.



> *You have 11,111 Posts!*
> ------------------------------------------
> I'm a Bluelight lurker with a lurker account, but I saw your post count and wanted to congratulate you. If it means anything to you, November 11 next year at 11:11 will be a rather incredible time.
> 
> Thank you for all you have contributed to Bluelight and the community!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Lucy Noeno said:


> wait the lounge used ot suck worse tally?



Yup. They used to just make up rules n shit. Like, they got tired of the orly owl and anyone who posted it, got a warning.


----------



## Keaton

That's dumb...


----------



## lostNfound

I've never once received even a slightly odd ways PM from any body 

All my PMs are of substance damn you.

Sometimes they're too long and I give up writing them out having run out of time only to go back later.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I got this one recently



> oh tally. Ur so sexy. I wanna run a dicksuckin marathon on your cock. You make my vag wet and sticky like like a melted pop sickle. I wanna tattoo your name across my tits. Gimme all ur lovin.
> 
> love,
> 
> ------




...true story


----------



## ChickenScratch

> Welcome to Bluelight! The Bluelight staff have created this message for you which includes a summary of our rules & forum descriptions. We hope that you will familiarise yourself with our site, as well as our rules prior to posting.
> 
> The Bluelight User Agreement (BLUA) has been put in place to protect you and our site. Each forum has its own guidelines beyond the BLUA. We can't stress enough to read each forum's guidelines before posting!
> 
> Do NOT attempt to buy or sell drugs on Bluelight. This is called sourcing, and you will be removed from the site for doing so.
> Do not register alias accounts. Referred to on Bluelight as "alter egos".
> We will NOT delete your account or remove your posts. This, and more, is explained in the FAQ.
> 
> Please remember that while Bluelight advocates harm reduction and attempts to eliminate misinformation, there is definitely no such thing as safe drug use. Bluelight does not condone or condemn drug use. We believe that accurate information and encouraging personal responsibility are more helpful than using scare tactics or distorting the truth. Bluelight gives you the opportunity to learn from your peers about drugs in an informal environment, but ultimately it is up to you to make your own decisions about drug use.
> 
> Below is a full list of the forums found on the index page with descriptions.
> 
> Bluelight Feedback:
> 
> Here we provide announcements regarding the site and for answering technical support questions for all users.
> 
> Bluelight Basics:
> 
> New members are encouraged to introduce themselves in New Member Introductions. You can also practice posting, test out a new avatar or play with our posting settings in Testing Grounds.
> 
> If you aren't sure where your new thread belongs, feel free to post it in the Homeless forum. If you have a question that you would like to ask but would like to remain anonymous, post your question or reply in Anonymous. Be sure to log out of your account, first!
> 
> Focus Forums:
> 
> These forums cater to harm reduction related questions that are more specific than basic questions.
> 
> Drug FAQs answer frequently asked questions to basic questions. This forum is not open to new posts.
> Ecstasy Discussion answers questions about MDMA, MDA, and other closely related drugs. You may also be interested in the pillreports.com forums which are administered separately, but hosted by Bluelight.
> Cannabis Discussion focuses on intelligent discussion of basic and advanced cannabis related topics.
> Steroid Discussion is focused on anabolic steroids, hormones and supplements.
> Psychedelic Drugs is for the discussion of psychedelics and dissociatives, e.g. LSD, mushrooms, ketamine, and various 'research chemicals'.
> Other Drugs caters to advanced discussion on other drugs such as opiates, benzos, cocaine, and other drugs which do not fit into the other focus forums.
> 
> Drug Discussion:
> 
> This section of the site is for discussion relating to Drug Studies, the discussion of Drugs in the Media, and Drug Culture.
> 
> Also, Basic Drug Discussion questions may be asked, as well as discussion related to Advanced Drug Discussion including journal articles & drug science.
> 
> You will also find detailed, first-hand Trip Reports, as well as support, advice, and discussion related to The Dark Side of drug use.
> 
> Community Forums:
> 
> Here you will find an eclectic mix of forums related to non-drug discussion topics.
> 
> Healthy Living caters to questions regarding living a healthier lifestyle.
> Current Events & Politics is a place where you can discuss global politics and events.
> Sex, Love & Relationships covers a variety of topics related to relationships, sex, and other related topics.
> Philosophy & Spirituality is where you can discuss your latest musings.
> Education & Careers covers discussion related to education at all levels, as well as career help & discussion.
> Legal Discussion is where you can get legal advice on a variety of topics.
> Second Opinion covers serious off-topic discussion related to advice on a variety of topics.
> Science & Technology focuses on discussion of science, trends in technology, or advice regarding computer support.
> The Lounge is for light hearted & social discussion with no drug discussion. Post at your own risk!
> 
> Arts & Entertainment:
> 
> Like music? Discussion on electronic & non-electronic forums have everyone covered. Or if you're more into poetry, literary discussion, or songs, Words has you covered.
> 
> Even if you're a film snob or a casual fan, you'll feel right at home in Film & Television. Or if you're a gamer, gambler, or sports enthusiast, stop by Sports & Gaming.
> 
> Australia & Asia
> 
> Serious and focused regional Drug Discussion, as well as Social & Events discussion related to Australia, New Zealand, Asia, and the surrounding areas.
> 
> Europe & Africa:
> 
> Social & Drug Discussion is combined providing a range of everyday discussion, as well as Events pertaining to the European & African countries.
> 
> North & South America:
> 
> Forums dedicated to Drug Discussion, Social Issues & Events for the North, Central & South American regions.
> 
> Bluelight History:
> 
> This forum is dedicated to the collection of the Best of Bluelight, the Bluelight Shrine memorial for our users who have passed on, essays regarding Harm Reduction, General Archives for the smaller forums, and the Closed Bluelight Forum from November 1999 - January 2000 when Bluelight was a tiny flicker.



...


----------



## Pharcyde

> You Have Recieved An Infraction
> 
> This is twice now you have advocated  violence in SLR.  Stop





..................


----------



## Tenchi

I mis-read that as "You Have Received An Infection". lol.


----------



## Pharcyde

i do has one


----------



## Tenchi

You've been banging Soup Nazi?


----------



## Fawkes

Wordswords said:


> Fawkes won't stop sending me nasty pms



you wish.



lonewolf13 said:


> i wish Fawkes would send me nasty PM's



okay...



EbowTheLetter said:


> I agree with Chief on this one.  Except me instead of him.



we're facebook friends and i'm pretty sure we're gonna hang out in Vegas in less than two months; quit being so needy.


----------



## Mariposa

I do not even dare to post some of the private messages I've gotten.  Let's just say that some of them have been choice.   When I was on staff, I called it "fan mail".  

Busty, you rock.

I loled so hard at some of the shit people would send me when I was a mod.  Things have quieted down now, but only by a bit.  I'll redact something later.


----------



## skoat

I like where this is going.


----------



## BULESYE592

That Tally read really made me laugh !!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Fawkes said:


> we're facebook friends and i'm pretty sure we're gonna hang out in Vegas in less than two months; quit being so needy.



I look forward to the dirty talk in person lol


----------



## Mariposa

I will quote some in the spirit of this thread.  These were PMs and e-mails I got when I was a mod.

"You fucking biased cunt, fuck you for closing my thread"

"Get back in your kitchen where you belong"

"I didn't mean to be such a misogynist, why don't we fuck"

They were all from butthurt newbies.

Among the better ones I won't post were people asking me for drugs I don't do.  Fuck that noise.


----------



## atri

i never really got any strange pms.
i got like 3 from beagleboy but they were more coherent than his normal posts, kinda.


----------



## Mariposa

atri said:


> i never really got any strange pms.
> i got like 3 from beagleboy but they were more coherent than his normal posts, kinda.



I put him on ignore so this would not happen to me.  He likes to talk about $c!3ntolgy, so it's automatic "STFU" mode. Psychiatry works and it helps people such as he.    If he were to write to me, it would be a total effort in futility.

I should post the death and rape threats I got in the past.  I don't think it would be allowed, though.  The perpetrator was not Beagleboy/Brian-amp.


----------



## lonewolf13

anyone have any from the footfetish guy? i hear about him but never saw any of his posts. i bet they were lulzy


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Mariposa said:


> I should post the death and rape threats I got in the past.  I don't think it would be allowed, though.  The perpetrator was not Beagleboy/Brian-amp.





lonewolf13 said:


> ^ if that was me. i was new, and probably drunk. i'm sorry



Oh, Chief.


----------



## BULESYE592

Send me a PM an amuse me.....


----------



## Noodle

You got death threats Mari?

I must be doing something wrong.

Here is the most exciting thing I have received in my inbox in months and months and months:



> Congratulations on being a ( something something ) faggot.




**yawn**


----------



## marissaaaaaa

lonewolf13 said:


> anyone have any from the footfetish guy? i hear about him but never saw any of his posts. i bet they were lulzy



some of mine were from the footfetish guys but they didn't mention the feet. i think i have one in there or had one that says something foot related. i'll have to look lolz


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Mariposa said:


> "I didn't mean to be such a misogynist, why don't we fuck"



solid gold.


can you post some posts from this spanish, or was it italian guy that used to be here all the time. I forgot his name I think it was carlos or conrado or cesar or something


----------



## TALLY 2.0

atri said:


> i never really got any strange pms.
> i got like 3 from beagleboy but they were more coherent than his normal posts, kinda.



I remember one time, when you were a lounge mod, and 1 was hiding from the staff under one of  the many names of mine. Well, you gave me a warning for doing somethng obnoxious, Im sure. Man, I was furious and sent you a long PM cussing you up and down. I think we even went back n forth for a couple pms. I wish u still had that.

Sorry bout that. U know me luv u long time.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

here we gooo



> uhm nice latest nudie thread post babe..
> 
> to be honest..
> 
> i wnat to stick my dick the whole way up your ass/pussy (both) and lick your sexy feet while im doing it


----------



## BULESYE592

And I thought DL was dirty ^


----------



## Mariposa

Noodle said:


> You got death threats Mari?



I did!  Not from Guido or Rico either.  Lonewolf wasn't around when it happened.

I loled hard.  I'm 90% sure who it was and they were banned a long time ago.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

marisssssa how many PM's like that do you get a month.... lemme guess... serious time.... im gonna say around 15? that about right?


----------



## BULESYE592

Don't make DL jealous ! ^


----------



## chrissie

hrm, i got a message recently from someone nearby where i was living wanting to meet up.  the funniest part was their bluelight name, which i guess i can't include.  it was something along the same lines of BagofPills or VialofCrack.


----------



## BULESYE592

Its four in the afternoon and its starting to get dark.

Don't make me spank you..............


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i have to empty my PM box about once a month.


----------



## skoat

that would be fucking annoying


----------



## marissaaaaaa

yep lolz


----------



## GenericMind

Half of them are from me.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

PM sent


----------



## GenericMind

Gross dude I already said I'm not into scat.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

what was that whole thread about then ? the scat shelter thread ?


----------



## GenericMind

The Jonas Brothers.


----------



## BULESYE592

No, DL wears a sexy xmas hat (and little else)


----------



## BULESYE592

calm it DL and give it to CS.........


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

> *Anal Convincing*
> 
> Hi Jblazingphoenix!
> 
> I just saw the following post of yours on the "Anal Convincing" thread:
> 
> _PM me and I will PM you back with details on how to make almost ANY girl an anal nympho. that is if you;re interested. lol_
> 
> And I was thinking.. what does he mean?
> I explain myself.. I've practiced anal sex with my girlfriend 3 times now. I started playing around while eating her pussy and introducing some finger, she automatically noticed that I liked that, and she told me that she never tried but if I wanted we could do it sometime.
> 
> A few days later we tried and it went ok, but I don't think she enjoys it, she doesn't feel pain but she says it's just a weird feeling.
> I think she accepts it cause I like it, but not cause she really likes it.
> 
> Asi I see you have experience on it.. would you recommend me doing something to make her enjoy the experience too?
> 
> I would be pleased to recieve any recomendations.
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> And sorry for my english, i know it's not perfect but I guess you can understand the whole thing




THis one was good.

THIS one surprised the hell out of me...



> *LEGEND*
> 
> You are a legend amongst BL'ers. Your posts are classic mate. I thought I would share my opinion towards you to spread the PLUR .





axl blaze said:


> Busty can put hate into words better than any other man or woman I've ever encountered. I wish I had your skills, I'm much more of the "please, GTFO you're a waste" kind of guy up above



Mmm it was beautiful.


----------



## Swerlz

Busty St Clare said:


> This one should be easy. One of the most legit people on here
> 
> 
> 
> Re: Are you stalking me? Re: Yes
> 
> 
> Ditto,
> Broseph...
> 
> That's ruff...chewy...
> 
> No,
> but dude,
> I'll run my conversation on my own by myself bein' me...
> 
> In other words,
> I'm real sorry to hear...
> ...I hope yo' O.K.,
> ...like a MAN's gonna say otherwise...
> ...Do you mind if I call you
> HeyHey, Hay', Hey?
> 
> Then I can say Hey Heyhey.
> 
> I like that.
> 
> In fact cousiner,
> yo'sephave no choice.
> 
> That is yo' k-new name.
> 
> I Have Been Stalkin' Cha.
> I'm in the middle of The Andes with Rabies & La'Merica.
> 
> Tryna work out which re-invention chu was...
> 
> Now I'ma know.
> 
> Capt'n HeyHey,
> Ifya eva wanna talk 'bout said thin'
> my number is xxxx(check out my nearly palendromic #)
> 
> I gave up on mobiles.
> 
> They are gay.
> 
> I looketh forward to a drink or thirty + extraineous stuff...
> ...wif ya...
> 
> Keep Well!
> Now
> I Can
> Also
> Play Tag
> With Cha
> On This B(L)oard.
> 
> PEACE
> HeyHey
> ~~~~~~~~
> Dubdown
> 
> 
> 
> Much A Plesiasaur
> To Dino
> On The 'Rock
> Wif Cha.
> 
> An' I shall usin' time uslessly all day,
> as it was My Kitty-Kats Birf(day) On Saturday,
> Blue Mountains,
> I'ma Windin' down.
> 
> She makes me smoke alot of dope.
> SHE MAKES ME!
> 
> 
> Werd Bro.
Click to expand...


There's only like one person on here that has the typing style



He's awesome


----------



## Way|0st

> i seen you gettin it in with that bunny and i'm impressed. haven't seen nothin like that in this thread. reminds me of last weekend...stay  up



those pics apparently warranted some weird stuff haha


----------



## marissaaaaaa

not a PM but a formspring message bahaha i'm not posting this on there but lolz figured it could be of lolz in here



> your ass.. wow. all of your pics should include your ass!! it is perfect and youre wasting your time with pics NOT of your ass. show us some asshole in the nudie thread and ill cum in my pants.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^Wow you get a lot of creepy messages, Marissa, gal!!

I delete all the shitty ones with OCD-like zeal...shouldn't really bother to cleanse the ol' inbox quite as much, as it never fills up.

THis is one of the last ones I got. %)



> we are cool man...%100
> i just give you a hard time cuz you only posted in the nudie thread for so long ( at least in the lounge )
> 
> IRL Im just a laid back dude who likes to trip and have a good time - dont take the lounge shit personal. Most of us our friends
> 
> glad to see you branching out into other threads, we are just here to enterain each other
> 
> - peace



Ohhh shit - I just read back a few pages and found one I sent to one of the cutest Loungerats evaaaar - hahaha beef, bitches.


----------



## ocean

I have a few of these crazy ass msgs I got a few years ago. I've saved them.
Here is one:


> Just for your information I am Gods messanger boy, thats what the bible says, I am to spread his word for him.....
> 
> God bless you and have a great day =]
> 
> Love you in Christ- BLANKNAME


----------



## -Guido-

Mariposa said:


> I should post the death and rape threats I got in the past.



What are you talking about? I usually average one or two death and rape threats a month directed at you still.


----------



## -Guido-

lonewolf13 said:


> and the ones to marissaaa are prolly the ones who troll her the most.



Even if I was trolling, I would never call that Long Island slattern sexy.


----------



## claire22

claire22 said:
			
		

> Is all you do stalk the nudie thread and message people who post? This happens everytime I post something, you msg me.





> wow way to be an asshole.





			
				claire22 said:
			
		

> Well I'm not a fucking piece of meat for you to message everytime I post a pic hun. What do you want me to say?





> nothing.





			
				claire22 said:
			
		

> nothing.



He's messaged me everytime I post a pic. Kinda odd... never seen him post anything in the forum, ever.


----------



## claire22

ocean said:


> I have a few of these crazy ass msgs I got a few years ago. I've saved them.
> Here is one:



Hahaha I definitely know who that is...


----------



## guineaPig

I have 51 PMs, mostly about shut from when I was lounge mod. 
Sadly, I seem to have deleted all the ones from that one fuck who would get into some kind of argument w/me every time I infracted him.

Shame, because those messages were fucking gold.
I think I had to delete them because the fucker had literally filled my inbox.


----------



## BULESYE592

DL you have to calm the fuck down.

DL says "I enjoy getting spanked on *"


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

chrissie said:


> hrm, i got a message recently from someone nearby where i was living wanting to meet up.  the funniest part was their bluelight name, which i guess i can't include.  it was something along the same lines of BagofPills or VialofCrack.



I would totally hang w/ vial of crack and bag of pills. They sound totally legit.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Cant talk about mods? Secrecy? What is this? The fucking Pentagon?

Internet is serious business.


----------



## Finder

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Cant talk about mods? Secrecy? What is this? The fucking Pentagon?
> 
> Internet is serious business.



Careful. You may end up TALLY 3.0


----------



## morpher001

belarki said:


> Yeh that fucker got banned


Splatt?


----------



## Mariposa

Lucy Noeno said:


> solid gold.
> 
> can you post some posts from this spanish, or was it italian guy that used to be here all the time. I forgot his name I think it was carlos or conrado or cesar or something



Haha, it was dpuerto.  

He said something about "the beginnings of a wonderful Internet correspondence" and then eventually disappeared.  I think he was facing charges.

Guido, I didn't get a Christmas greeting from you.    I am disappoint.


----------



## qwe

> y dont u just remove the post of you flaming me and put an end to this childishness on both of our parts


the joys of modding.





> Good on you for the Morn avatar. Just sayin


lots of people like my morn avatar


----------



## qwe

Fawkes said:


> ^ Orangutangpsychopa??


Orangutangpsychopa sent me the most entertaining PMs ever.

this was a good one


> qwe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is my mission to see the lounge in ruins
> 
> and from the ashes, rise a new and better lounge that will soar into the sky
> 
> like a pheonix pooping as it takes off
> 
> 
> 
> The lounge in shambles
> 
> from ruin to great jewels and gold
> 
> the phoenix poops in flight
Click to expand...

he haiku'd it for me


----------



## Wordswords

lol


----------



## rath

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am in NYC, I will Fed-Ex you 20mg Opana ER for 40 each.
I am not a cop, I am a medical student at NYU.
If you are not interested it is cool... please do not report me.
PEACE 

Ha I reported him.


----------



## melange

gay 
dont snitch a nigga out


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

snitches end up in ditches amirite ^ ^


----------



## Busty St Clare

This place is full of freaks....




> I just assumed you thought I was a stalker. Not a cool, drug you up one, just a pisss in your goldfish bowl nutjob?





> I am a slightly older gent who currently wears pants (tend to take them off to shower... you know how it is), hedge trimming is the bane of my existence due to a rather large lilypily growing at my front door. I often wear an eye patch, but only for dramatic pirate effect. Who doesn't like bubble wrap? I get a serious leg twitch happening, like a dog with a belly scratch, when ever I hear that sound.
> 
> The last long beach walk I took was to dispose of my great aunt Beryls body (long story.... lets just say when we play uno, it's for keeps).
> 
> I am in Melbourne in a couple of weeks and I know we have mutual friends (well I'm on their quick dial) so when we head out for a catch up don't be afraid to come along...
> 
> Until then don't stare into the sun.






> * You're Fucking good....*
> 
> /Kisses you and dances slowly to the beat, grinding hips against you. I love this song too.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ChemicalSmiles said:


> I never save pms.. whats the damn point.


fuck I wish I did for the sake of this thread


----------



## melange

pi, i heard your baby mama stay in va?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

what?


----------



## DexterMeth

melange fails again. He leaves out an apostrophe and a period? lol wuteva.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

another weird thang on my formspring that i am not answering.



> if a random guy saw ur pics on bluelight and now has a hard on for u. would u be done to meet up if her gave u his picture and phone number and met in a public place untill u decide if hes hot enough to bring back to fuck i got that 8' inch cock u need




plz do PM me your picture and phone number actually.
LOLZ.


----------



## claire22

> No you're the one Claire22. I meet others like you from time to time in facilities. Highers up on chain of command give you the slightest bit of love tenderness and affection and you BOOM, like a tweaker who thinks they've got a personality because of the pysiological effect i.e. "the obdula omblagata's; you self important bitch. Lay off the speed. But seriously "you need to be able to understand and use some of the Scientology and Dianetics before you call me a schizoprentic. You should also be able to defend yourself, friends, family, community from psyches mispractice. I have some good words from LRH on what happens when the field of psychology gets reformed cause' of his work. Whats being passed off as mental health healing is complete shit. You oughta see these jerks try to invalidate me/reduce a charge. I'm constantly correcting them. And it's coherent, in bold face text.
> 
> When you gonna do that write up on "how to emo" how to art"?
> 
> I mean , if you you're confused about others trying like mad to express themselves. Want to reduce the "hotness" of drugs and sex, get someone to shape up, you ought to be able to and do it well and instruct that person at the same time through good material thats on paper, can take with



10 points for whoever deciphers that; no points for guessing who it is...


----------



## Bill

> just wanted u to know if i were single and u lived near me i would seduce u





> well u r exactly my type haha maybe thats y. if u like to smoke weed and get blowjobs then ur my dream boy ahah



Lol


----------



## marissaaaaaa

^LOL

that's not from me just putting that out there now guise.


----------



## Bill

Oh shut up Marissa, you know damn well you wrote that.
I think you're just mad cause I didn't reply :]

lol it does kinda sound like something skanky you would say though


----------



## marissaaaaaa

bahaha. everyone knows i don't type like that or smoke weed that much anyways 

bahah yeah that bj comment. lolz. might've made a few users wondarrrr


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah marissaaa and iris keep sending me lewd suggestive messages 




please send me lewd suggestive messages


----------



## We are all ONE

So far I only recognize one of my PM's


----------



## lonewolf13

We are all ONE said:


> So far I only recognize one of my PM's



the one to Bill?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Mmm dream boy...lol ^


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

with hair like a fluffy cloud


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

lol wut


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Bill.  Duh.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

ohhh...never seen Bill.

BWAAAAh


----------



## TINK

Is it sad that I have been on this board for almost 11 years and I only have like 7 friends on my profile?  Guess all good things eventually end.


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh ya, you're a real BLr.


----------



## TINK

DexterMeth said:


> Oh ya, you're a real BLr.



What is that supposed to mean?

we are all blr's


----------



## DexterMeth

That you're an old school BLr?

Fyi, we're all different, not alike.  That's what makes this trip so fun.


----------



## ocean

claire22 said:


> Hahaha I definitely know who that is...



You would probably be right


----------



## GenericMind

Apparently I was talking about tripping in the TTYS this weekend when I was shit drunk. I forgot psychedelics were srs bznz.



> *Funny Post, Shitty Logic*
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9169111&postcount=167
> 
> Specifically the "Trees are fucking weird when you're tipping. I've easily spent 10 hours combined trying to figure out how living plantmaterial could sprout out of the ground and invade civilized societies like that without anyone noticing or caring." line...
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> The thing is though plants and all that shit have been around a lot longer then humans and a lot longer then civilization its self. Also, plants don't consciously decide where they are going to grown and therefore can't really 'invade' anything... ALSO you have just assumed that no one is noticing or caring which probably isn't true. Generally, it's humans that decide where plants will be growing these days... Just sayin' bro.


----------



## TINK

DexterMeth said:


> That you're an old school BLr?
> 
> Fyi, we're all different, not alike.  That's what makes this trip so fun.



Alas, we are all different but we all have one thing in common we are BLR's.

Yes i am old school but I took a break from the board, so its like I am new. 

I don't think there is more than a handfull of people here that I know.

So, what's old is new again and meeting new BLR's is always an adventure.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

> Hey TALLY. I was talking to TINK and she says that she wants yur body. She wants to be part of the orgy with us.




OMG Im flattered


----------



## TINK

TALLY 2.0 said:


> OMG Im flattered




I wouldnt be all that flattered... I will fuck anything!


----------



## We are all ONE

TINK said:


> ... I will fuck anything!



PM sent


----------



## TALLY 2.0

TINK said:


> I wouldnt be all that flattered... I will fuck anything!



Aww. You shouldnt be so down on urself.


----------



## TINK

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Aww. You shouldnt be so down on urself.



Damn when I first read this I thought you said I could go down on myself.  I was gonna say if I could do that I would never leave the house.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

If I could go down on you, I wouldnt leave the house either.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ah, look at the love birds.


----------



## Matt58

GenericMind said:


> Apparently I was talking about tripping in the TTYS this weekend when I was shit drunk. I forgot psychedelics were srs bznz.





GenericMind said:


> Aren't you the faggot that PMed me to lecture me about nature?



Well since you gave it away in the other thread...
Yeah I was bored.


----------



## GenericMind

I doubt anyone would have noticed or cared enough to connect the two posts. Thanks for bringing it to their attention though.


----------



## Matt58

GenericMind said:


> I doubt anyone would have noticed or cared enough to connect the two posts. Thanks for bringing it to their attention though.



All good man, glad I brought it up to their attention!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Oooooo...HE GOT YOU GM!


----------



## GenericMind

ohshi-


----------



## DexterMeth

The Residents and Devo


----------



## marissaaaaaa

who is tink? did she change her username or something


----------



## DexterMeth

Who cares, show us your vagina.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

no!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

You're gonna have to wait days for that, bro.  DAYS.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

longer than that bro


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## TINK

marissaaaaaa said:


> who is tink? did she change her username or something



I am tink. Queen muthafucken old skol blr beotch from back in the day, and this is the only name i have had.

recognize lol


----------



## DexterMeth

Stomp the bitch out.


----------



## qwe

marissaaaaaa said:


> longer than that bro


god damn your new years resolution.


----------



## qwe

TINK said:


> I am tink. Queen muthafucken old skol blr beotch from back in the day, and this is the only name i have had.
> 
> recognize lol


i am qwe.  potential mf'in leader of bl after the revolucion.

fite the powa.


----------



## GenericMind

Here's one I sent to a staff member earlier today:



> No guilt trip here. You know me better than that. I like the more direct approach:
> 
> How about you and cocksmoking faggot staff member friends keep my name out of their mouths from now on, or at least not be such pussies as to have to hide the shit they feel the need to say about me where I can't see it? Stick to Moderating your fucking forums instead of my vacations to Georgia and everything else that was said in that thread.
> 
> Or is minding your own fucking businesses something administration takes a dim view on too?



My middle name is tact.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

get em' GM!!


----------



## DexterMeth

One day GM is going to get you


----------



## lonewolf13

I'm gonna getcha while I gotcha in sight
(I'm gonna getcha)
I'm gonna getcha if it takes all night
(Yeah, you can betcha)
You can betcha by the time I say "go," you'll never say "no"
(I'm gonna getcha)
I'm gonna getcha, it's a matter of fact
(I'm gonna getcha)
I'm gonna getcha, don'tcha worry 'bout that
(Yeah, you can betcha)
You can bet your bottom dollar, in time you're gonna be mine
Just like I should - I'll getcha good


----------



## DexterMeth

Getting in to drugs and being high is a stupid thing to do.
You gotta,
Be yourself!
Be original!
And and not be afraid to say no.......

You got the righ-I-I-ight, to say no 
no
no
Just to say no


----------



## GenericMind

I'm a lover but they make me love being a hater.


----------



## Pharcyde

i was going to start a thread called

"The Privates Thread"

and post a picture of muh tiny weenier

but I decided against it


----------



## DexterMeth

COcaine!


----------



## Pharcyde

DexterMeth said:


> COcaine!



it looks like I have meth penis all the time


----------



## geometricide

*i wanna play*

can i play?

this one's really my fav... keep in mind i was trying not to be a bitch and then it got SUPER CREEPWORLD. 

Let's call him "W E I R D O":



			
				W E I R D O said:
			
		

> geometricide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W E I R D O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geometricide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W E I R D O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geometricide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W E I R D O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geometricide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W E I R D O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geometricide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W E I R D O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey geo, you are really sexy.. i have to say! how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heya im good, ty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's good, hey do you have msn or want to chat here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont use msn, but im also not feelin all that chatty right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh okay fair enough  lol
> 
> can i comment that in one of your pictures you have a really nice body, and feet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well of course! BUT its better to do it in the thread  unless you're too shy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you're into it or up for it but i'd like to request a pic maybe and ask a few things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ive posted more pix on here than most ppl... REALLY not hard to find lol
> 
> but im about to go out for a little while so prolly wont respond tonight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i know you have and they are all great, was just wondering if a specific one i could request? Do you mind me saying you have nice feet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> request but i dunno if i can fullfill it. we'll see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to see you in a pair of open high heels, in a kinky way?
Click to expand...

*

and then... it was followed by THIS...*



			
				geometricide said:
			
		

> W E I R D O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geometricide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W E I R D O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry was that a bit far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i couldn't see any words with the last thing you sent me. it was just a text pyramid lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ohh sorry i said could i cum on them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OH yeah prolly a lil far. ima end this convo for now, k? ttyl.
Click to expand...


----------



## DexterMeth

^LOL

@Phar: Sucks for you bro.

I only got meth dick like the first time I did (lol) Ritalin.


----------



## Pharcyde

girls say it isnt small but they lie


----------



## DexterMeth

Haters gonna hate B.

Just ask Mr. Van Halen what he'd do


----------



## Pharcyde

might as well jump?


----------



## lonewolf13

Yeah, we're runnin' a little bit hot tonight
I can barely see the road from the heat comin' off
know what I'm sayin'
uhh, I reach down between my legs n' ease the seat back

She's runnin', I'm flyin'
Right behind in the rearview mirror now
Got the fearin', power steerin'
Pistons poppin', ain't no stoppin' now


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^ my favourite part of Panama

I never saved the foot guy messages but he was really quite polite.
I have posted my metatarsals in the nudie thread before.
I don't "do" private photos.


----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## Bill

Lmao geo, you have nice feet and I want to spray cum juice on dem shits.
Is that too weird?


----------



## atri

good ol dan


----------



## DexterMeth

Bill said:


> Lmao geo, you have nice feet and I want to spray cum juice on dem shits.
> Is that too weird?



Lol


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i sent the feet guy some feet pictures i had from prom in my shoes just cause i know he'd like em and what the fuck else am i doing with them. lolz.

he's funny. 
sometimes when i'm bored i indulge him in lolzy convo's for my amusement.
once he showed me his cock. it's purdy nice. idk what his face is like and i'm scared to ask lolol got sling blade or somethin over there


----------



## GenericMind

Whore.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

hay. how am i a whore


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I wouldnt mind seeing some feet pics. Fuck it. Enlighten us, marissa.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

they weren't anything special. just my feet chillen in my heels. nothing else lolz


----------



## DexterMeth

You still have to explain how she's a whore


----------



## TALLY 2.0

marissaaaaaa said:


> they weren't anything special. just my feet chillen in my heels. nothing else lolz



Did u rub macaroni and cheese all over them and get on all fours and bark like a dog?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

......ew........no.............


----------



## GenericMind

marissaaaaaa said:


> hay. how am i a whore



iunno I just like saying it.


----------



## atri

potato salad?


----------



## DexterMeth

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Did u rub macaroni and cheese all over them and get on all fours and bark like a dog?




That was the funniest shit I read all day.  

Blue star


...not gold, or silver, or green, or red.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^Dude thats not supposed to be funny. Its the only way that I can get off.


----------



## We are all ONE

why did u send that message to removed... are you butthrut and trying over somethign to start some shit... are you pissed off over something removed said? what is it? if i think whats going on is.. u can tell removed she is FUCKED


----------



## We are all ONE

hey
wtf.. why did you send removed that message what the fuck are you trying t oaccomplish you cocksucker.. stop drinknig and being a dick. u pussy, u cant even tell removed u hate her guts like i did. and u MET the btich and u admitted hating her. whatever man.. i dont know your reaoning.. but your a weird motehrfucker im gonna report anythign i can


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I like the red and the black colors in your post. Its kinda pretty.


----------



## We are all ONE

TALLY 2.0 said:


> I like the red and the black colors in your post. Its kinda pretty.



we should fuck sometime


----------



## melange

removed is the new "BLEEEEEEP/expletive"


----------



## melange

I just imagine I am watching maury or jerry springer when I am reading it is all


----------



## TALLY 2.0

We are all ONE said:


> we should fuck sometime



We can play anal darts any time you want.


----------



## Pharcyde

We are all ONE said:


> we should fuck sometime


ahhahahaha



melange said:


> removed is the new "BLEEEEEEP/expletive"



transparency is the new mysterious


----------



## DexterMeth

They're doing it to Huck Finn too.


----------



## Pharcyde

no more nigger jim?


----------



## DexterMeth

"Slave" Jim

So all those bleeding heart liberal college students can finally bare it.

It's kind of funny that the most vocal people against changing it are black people... not really, but ya.


----------



## melange

abaditum huck

who dere, who dere


ahhh I still remember 11th grade english


----------



## DexterMeth

I remember being in the smart group so we got to choose our own book to read and I conned my way into everyone reading Old Yeller.  

lol


----------



## Lysis

From the BLer who loves me the most. This is from 2009, back in the good ol' days:



> Do you know me?
> 
> At all?
> 
> You're a complete and utter scumbag for writing what you wrote referring to me (inaccurately, I might add) IN PUBLIC.
> 
> You're a pathetic excuse for a human being for behaving like that, and if, hypothetically, you burned to death tomorrow and, hypothetically, I found a dollar on the street tomorrow, I'd consider that a pretty fantastic day.
> 
> Later, Loser


----------



## melange

DexterMeth said:


> I remember being in the smart group so we got to choose our own book to read and I conned my way into everyone reading Old Yeller.
> 
> lol



lol

did you actually like old yeller? or was a nigga just trolling


----------



## DexterMeth

Nigga be trollin' back when netscape was bigger than AOL g


----------



## melange

god fuck aol with a capital EF


----------



## DexterMeth

I still have all my AOL coasters.  I think imma grind them up and use them to fertilize some more pods.


----------



## melange

mmmmm poppies


----------



## DexterMeth

I want to jack a few of those "PODS" trailers that you can use to move with, get the band P.O.D. back together and make them grow my fucking poppies.  

Lol, I used to smoke weed, chill and play bass with Trevor.  He's from my town. So is Blink-182 and Unwritten Law.  

I hate this town.

,,well Poway doesn't count.


----------



## Lysis

ocean said:


> I have a few of these crazy ass msgs I got a few years ago. I've saved them.
> Here is one:



hahahahaha I'm late on the scene, but fuck I know who that is. HAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## lostNfound

lol,  I lost a privilege today.

I logged in found that my inbox was full FFS. I only had 130 or so PMS in there.

Damn BL status and the 100 PM limit.

I just deleted a bunch of stuff.

Kept that ones still unread (not yet replied to) and will check tomorrow and start with a clean slate :D


----------



## lostNfound

Lysis said:


> From the BLer who loves me the most. This is from 2009, back in the good ol' days:



hahaha, they signed off as loser.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

oh this was from that crazy dude that popped up a few weeks ago with the weird glitchy threads and got banned



> Hi, mate
> I haven't had a good week. And everyone is trying to ban me.
> 
> PM if you care to chat ?
> 
> I'm not crazy.
> 
> Regards.





> Random Events
> Hi marissaaaaaa,
> 
> How are you ?
> 
> Hope this doesn't sound creepy or anything.
> 
> Drop us a line if you like ?



notice the drop *us* a line. lol oh hi smeagol.



> Hi marissaaaaaa, I got banned for no good reason other than trying to generate some humour in the lounge.
> 
> It is now half one in the morning in the UK.
> 
> This week has been quite strange.... I am supposed to attend work in about six hours or so.
> 
> I appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Anything you want to talk about, I'm listening.



i replied asking whose alt he was. idk why i assumed it was a guy? but yes. this person unnerved me for whatever reason. i don't think i said anything to him while he was crazy posting, creeEeEeper


----------



## TALLY 2.0

> Hey TALLY,
> 
> I want to put my duck bill around your cock and do a flying V with my tongue around your balls. I want you to take me to the pond so I can play with all the other ducks. Quack quack, quack, quack.




OMG I got so turned on that I jerked off to Mighty Ducks 2 and busted a nut we he did the knuckle puck.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

*ooo ooo ooo i have an idea!!*

let's post our infractions and warnings and whatnot. i've got some...mer i don't think i have the one i got for calling the babymama lady a spic. breezy i think

i was so upset when this happened:



> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear marissaaaaaa,
> 
> You have received a warning at Bluelight.
> 
> Reason:
> -------
> Violation of forum guidelines
> 
> marissaaaa,...please don't attack anyone in the picture threads....
> 
> thank you
> 
> .....
> -------
> 
> Original Post:
> https://www.bluelight.org/xf_live/index.php?posts/9055556/
> 
> 
> 
> ahh. nice work there n00ber. those fancy little borders on your pictures really coincide with your username. i am impressed. that bow headband is a nice touch as well.  what a bad bitch. i wouldn't fuck wit dis one guise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.
> 
> All the best,
> Bluelight
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ___!!
> 
> cmonnnn i never troll anyone.
> what the hell.
> 
> 
> GM told her she was fat...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please read the forum guidelines. #2 says, specifically, not to troll the picture threads...we want people to post pictures without having to worry about being trashed in here. If we let that kind of thing go on, the picture threads would die. Please try to see our side of it. thanks for your understanding and cooperation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh, okay. i didn't know that was a rule. my bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ... no prob. and thanks...
Click to expand...



lolz i like how i tried to get GM in trouble too bahaha.

and there's this goldmine:





> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's not clear enough for me... You'll be 18 in 19 days?
> 
> 
> 
> 8) yes.
> plz don't gimme da banhammer i'm legal in NYS and didn't realize that was not the same thing for here until way into me posting.
> and after i added half of the regular loungers on fb, and people dropped hints about my age left and right and no one approached me about it i figured it was just getting ignored being i was close. meh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am i gunna get killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. I'm talking to the other admins on AIM right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay.
> 
> sorryz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is all the quoted posts that include your photos. It's easy for us to get rid of your account, either temporarily or permanently. It's the quotes that are troublesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can shut down my photobucket therefore removing all my pictures? and not post any scandalous pictures again until after my birthday...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of your photos were posted through photobucket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it.
> 
> And please stop discussing the issue in the lounge. We don't need to attract any more attention to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k sorz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send me a PM once you turned off your photobucket account. I'll take a look through your posts to see if it worked.
> 
> Please do that tonight. I don't want to have to get rid of your account if I don't have to.
Click to expand...


this went down a lot better than i had expected. i am also once again amused how i try to draw attention to other members failing to excuse my own. bahhaa. i'm such a child.

BAHAHA. i like how i also asked if i would get killed and they said "idk, i'm talking to the other admins" lololol a council GIVE HER THE DEATH SENTENCE OFF WITH HER HEAD!

LET'S SEE YOURS GUISEEE


----------



## chugs

I was shit stirring in a thread and wrote a complex post about the chemical reactions of beer brewing, stating that MDMA is brewed from beer. 

i got this pm soon after



> Hi chugs, just a question in regards to your comment on my ecstasy + alchohol thread the other day..
> 
> So are you saying that some beers contain traces of mdma ??? That would actually explain why my body responded to an mdma feeling when there was no identifiable mdma in my body at the time. Like when potheads have a small cone after a trecherous perioud without it they get really high. So a small trace of mdma in the beer would trigger the previous mdma feelings that i had experienced the prior week.



i lol'd


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

marissaaaaaa said:


> and there's this goldmine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this went down a lot better than i had expected. i am also once again amused how i try to draw attention to other members failing to excuse my own. bahhaa. i'm such a child.
> 
> BAHAHA. i like how i also asked if i would get killed and they said "idk, i'm talking to the other admins" lololol a council GIVE HER THE DEATH SENTENCE OFF WITH HER HEAD!
> 
> LET'S SEE YOURS GUISEEE



That shit was annoying... How long did you go without posting again??

I'm amazed they were considering deleting your account, like that would have solved anything?!?!


----------



## slushy muddy water

^actually it would have solved many, many a things
i joke, i joke
but not really....


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ Hahaha - Mi-AOWW!  ^


----------



## We are all ONE

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> ^ Hahaha - Mi-AOWW!  ^



I got your shit copied son, but my paste is out of order...just sayin


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

wut


----------



## Bill

paste it
SOFTLY


----------



## We are all ONE

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Every now & then, I get a stupid one like this - no no no no noooo.
> 
> If I want to offer vendor help, that's what I do - OFFER IT if I like your post.
> 
> I would never give one out to just anyone, _especially_ someone asking about RC's.



PM me that shit necro...we kew right?
JustSmokinCock?


----------



## GenericMind

I used to be an RC Vendor.


----------



## DexterMeth

Who wasn't?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

lol i got another infraction for using the n word regarding the huckleberry fin censorship.


----------



## lonewolf13

you should have used "quotes" around it.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

marissaaaaaa said:


> lol i got another infraction for using the n word regarding the huckleberry fin censorship.



What was the word?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

shut your piehole slave jim


----------



## lonewolf13

EbowTheLetter said:


> What was the word?



Navajo


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I really don't understand why you got an infraction for that.  Post the PM that told you that you got an infraction.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i still can say injun though.
all though huckleberry fin can't


----------



## marissaaaaaa

> Dear marissaaaaaa,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Bluelight.
> 
> Reason: Abuse
> -------
> marisssaa....don't use the n word ....I'm pretty sure you should know the rules by now.
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires.  Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> Original Post:
> https://www.bluelight.org/xf_live/index.php?posts/9185360/
> 
> 
> 
> bs. glad i read huckleberry fin in the 8th grade in all it's nigger and injun glory. FUCK CENSORSHIP WHAT IS THIS, THIS WAS A CLASSSIC. THESE WERE THE WORDS THEY USED IN THAT TIME. WHAT THE FUCK. 1984 IS HAPPENINGGGGG
> 
> http://shelf-life.ew.com/2011/01/03/huckleberry-finn-n-word-censor-edit/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Bluelight
Click to expand...


i'm really not a racist guys  
what's worse, an infraction or a warning? and if you get enough do you get a temp ban or something?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Yeah, I don't understand why you got an infraction for that.  You were using the word in context discussing the issue.  It's not like you just randomly blurted it out in a hateful way.


----------



## lonewolf13

marissaaaaaa said:


> i still can say injun though.
> all though huckleberry fin can't



marissaaaaaa as a 100% full blooded enrolled member of the Navajo Nation. i revoke your privelige to use the word injun.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I can't understand you when you talk in code, Chief.


----------



## lonewolf13

codetalkers FTW!!!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am a card carrying (it is in a drawer somewhere around here) off reservation First Nations tribe.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

heheh.

oh well.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I bet the Tribe Nation is much bigger than Navajo Nation.







*NSFW*: 



problem?


----------



## sgurd

Re: Hi baby..  
-------------------------------------------------
Hi SGuRD,

I don't have a particular address I can give you. That would be something that I want to keep private.. I am interested tho so if you want to send it to me maybe you can send it to a post office or something? then I can pick it up there.. 

I could maybe give you my general neighborhood. Make sure there is no markings from the shop on it cause I don't want people to know I'm picking up a dildo lol!

I'm sorry I couldn't give more specific info. 

------


----------



## EbowTheLetter

lol


----------



## Bill

lol!
it's sgurd?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Is that what sgurd looks like?  Kind of makes sense imo


----------



## GenericMind

lol I thought sgurd was a chick.


----------



## Busty St Clare

It would be cooler if she was.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

no that's not it...
here's one i had waiting for me when i logged in today



> hey
> you have no idea how long ive been waiting to talk to you! its gonna sounds weird but im really high n really drunk so imma say this any ways. is there any way i could get some pics from you? now im not implying that your a whore or anything its just a really big fantasy of mine and i was also wondering how old you are :3 i hope im not too forward


----------



## Keaton

got this from someone im guessing applied for the ED mod spot.
i found it funny.


			
				NationOfThizzlam said:
			
		

> Removed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NationOfThizzlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're gonna get sick of ED fast if you suddenly become a guideline Nazi. Yea the rules are there for a reason, but this board would be dead if it werent for some repeat threads every now and then, save for the social threads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to burst your bubble but I am in now way a 'nazi' (In fact I find that term very offensive as members of my family suffered greatly during that time period.)
> 
> But in any event, you may be interested to read a message sent to me by a moderator just yesterday.  It reads -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way man I have reported every post he made right along with you...you are why bluelight has survived so long. I was just trying to cool him down before he gets the perma ban. You were doing fantastic...you should mod!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This message he sent me was in response to a thread in which myself and a member 'bpayne' were getting into quite the scuffle.  I apologized to said moderator for letting things get out of hand in the first place and he replied with this message.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cool story bro.
Click to expand...


----------



## marissaaaaaa

have i ever told you how much i liked your avatar?


----------



## Keaton

have i ever told you how much i wanna act it out with you?
and thank you :]


----------



## Wordswords

> Dear Wordswords,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Bluelight.
> 
> Reason: Abuse
> -------
> WW --
> 
> Please don't abuse the report function, it's not funny, it's actually terribly annoying and is Abuse.
> 
> Your infraction is worth 1pt and expires in 1 year.
> 
> 
> thx
> 
> K
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> All the best,
> Bluelight



I didn't say it was a joke.


----------



## Keaton

yea she popped my infraction cherry as well..


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i only got infractions and stuff from one moderator


----------



## qwe

i think that this is an excellent topic for discussion.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

hmm?


----------



## Keaton

Nah the only thing cooler than talking about doing bad things is hoping on the Internet and making fun of people that talk about it.


----------



## DamagedLemon

You guys, getting infractions is soooooo 2008.
Get with the times niggas!


----------



## Keaton

What's the quickest way to get an infraction?


----------



## DamagedLemon

Something racism related is always popular.


----------



## Keaton

Eh I'm not down for that. Ya know what, fuck the easy way, I'm gonna be creative with my next infraction.


----------



## slortaone

report a post that doesnt warrant it, all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Keaton

Nah that's not deserving of a temp ban IMO.


----------



## DamagedLemon

I believe in you. You can do this!!


----------



## slortaone

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Nah that's not deserving of a temp ban IMO.



you will conform god damn you.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Hahahaha


----------



## qwe

what if you report yourself with the message "i hate mods",

like 50 times.

that's how i'mma go out.  something like that, it'd be a different message cuz i don't necessarily hate mods.

just the pig ones.


----------



## Keaton

slortaone said:


> you will conform god damn you.



*nooooooooooo*


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i love all our mods tbh they're pretty awesome.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I will be saying goodbye to being a mod in a few days soon marissa.

will you think any less of me?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

facebook PM's, equally as lolzy. dug up these:

*NSFW*: 


















why are people so pathetic??


----------



## slortaone

teach me marissa


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Marissa yo, this isn't facebook...GTFO 



> under the bridge indeed
> 
> i dont think i ever saw that post of green falcons or the message where you might of thought i thought you were coming on to me.  did you message me before?  i have a tendency to open messages, plan to reply but forget and then empty my inbox.
> 
> dont worry about what people say on here
> and if it does ring true there's no point in getting angry
> i know i havent talked about you or anything
> even after our little tiff i still liked you
> 
> but thanks for talking to me
> i like reason
> and reasoning with reasonable people such as yourself



Going through my inbox deleting messages - remember this one that made me smile


----------



## qwe

A PM To Ebola said:
			
		

> "NIGGA FUCK YO LIFE FAGGOT, U CAN'T GET RID OF ME, BITCH ASS NIGGA, AND GUESS WHAT SOMEONE ALREADY GAVE ME AN INFRACTION FOR THE SAME SHIT SO YOU CAN'T PENALIZE ME TWICE FOR ONE THING... NUGGA, SO GO RIGHT AHEAD AND TAKE THAT MUFUCKIN SHIT RIGHT OFF MY PROFILE YOU PUSSY ASS NIGGA TRYIN TO BAN SOMEBODY WHO TELLS PEOPLE GOOD SHIT, WHEN SOMEONE WANTS TO BE A SNITCH ASS NIGGA, GUESS WHAT? YOUR ON A DRUG SITE.... AND YOU PROMOTE SNITCHING? I HOPE ALL U NIGGAZ GET LOCKED THE FUCK UP FOR YOUR DRUGS, AND BE IN A CELL WITH PEOPLE LIKE ME THEN SEE WHAT IT BE LIKE...."


i think that one wins.


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## ebola?

FUCK YO LIFE!, guise.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

> bara no kubiwa tsunagete gin no kusari kuwaete
> koyoi mo hitori hateru anata ga nikurashii
> hizamazuite onameyo nigai ai no shizuku wo
> tenshi ni hodokosu aoi DORESA-JYU!!



nan des ka?


----------



## D's

> For the 1,000,000,000,000,000th time I'M A DUDE



thats what u get for having a bluelight s/n that turns me on.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

D's said:


> thats what u get for having a bluelight s/n that turns me on.



whats that to lucy?

*come on man*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

> Hey PI.. can you show some more pics in high heels? you are gorgeous



I replied that I retired.


----------



## slushy muddy water

^lol 



> Can i see a pair of your high heels on you? Lol



i replied... 

the sentence "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" uses every letter in the english language


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

he strikes again!
Can't blame the guy.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

> TALLY I am going to go insane if I dont see you in some high heels or open toed sandals.




I had just bought some new Monolos so I hooked him up.


----------



## slushy muddy water

^hussie


----------



## sgurd

Lucy Noeno said:


> nan des ka?



dude you're a fucking mexican.. stick with it %)


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I'm puerto rican not mexican.


----------



## sgurd

I know


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Yall wanna see my application for lounge mod that I turned in?



> Im gonna keep it short and to the point.
> 
> If you want a mod to bring back the "Mod Nazi" days of old, then I am your man. I will crack the whip harder than Indiana Jones on steroids. I will rule the lounge with an iron fist and run a ship so tight that it will make a Republicans asshole look like the Mariana Trench.
> 
> So, if you want someone who is going to run the lounge like that Drill Sergeant from Full Metal Jacket, then I am your man. If you want some hippie with no balls that is too scared to give out infractions, then delete this PM now, because like I said before, I am here to bring back the Mod Nazi days of old. Im serious too. Ill turn to the darkside.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and kisses,
> 
> TALLY


----------



## Lucy Noeno

yep you're getting the position.


----------



## sgurd

Yeah my vote goes to you Tally!

Ohw and sorry for calling you a mexican earlier Lucy and its ok to say stuff like "_nan des ka_".. I have a Korean girlfriend so I know exactly what's up!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Lucy Noeno said:


> yep you're getting the position.



Ya know, just having the chance to apply was such an honor.



*NSFW*: 



LOL  j/k teh modfags can suck my balls.


----------



## Keaton

hahahahah i love it.
this was my app:




			
				NationOfThizzlam said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I'd like to apply for hahahahahahahahahahah
> sorry i couldnt get past that part with out laughing my ass off.
> have fun dealing with the trolls
> -thizzy


----------



## Lucy Noeno

sgurd said:


> Korean



i see what you did there


----------



## TALLY 2.0

NationOfThizzlam said:


> hahahahah i love it.
> this was my app:



if I could do it all over, I wouldve sent this as my application...



> Gimme!! Gimme!! Gimme!! Gimme!! Gimme!! Gimme!! Gimme!! Gimme!! Gimme!! Gimme!! Gimme!! Gimme!!
> 
> 
> -TALLY


----------



## Keaton

idk
i like the original better
more genuine.
from the heart


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Yeah I know. I like all the metaphors I used int the first one too. I felt like tally the dirty poet.


----------



## Keaton

tally poet society imo
"oh tally my tally"


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Edgar Tallyn Poe


----------



## Keaton

Talph waldo emerson


----------



## sgurd

Lucy Noeno said:


> i see what you did there



Lol its true tho 

Also, can I still apply for mod position? 






so cash..


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

> Can you display some in the nudie thread?



It's the foot guy again.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

*A couple of super nice ones.*



> Thanks for being such a top Representative of Kandy-ness, and congratulations on your winning the Kandy polls. I am very proud of you, and its an honour to know you exist. Peace be with you always, starlight!





> Without you, I would not be as happy as I am;Ta dear blessed *-angel



I don't think I could ever bring myself to delete them.


----------



## GenericMind

ghey


----------



## lonewolf13

tbph both were from me iirc


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

> Jblazingphoenix100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahaaaaa you found meh(on facebook)
> 
> 
> 
> the citrus helped me
Click to expand...


Funny


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Cool story brosephine


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ shut ze fack up 



> Jblazingphoenix100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ thats a troll, ladies and gentlemen. look how the topic went completely off hinges for no other reason than genericmind's whim.
> 
> like i've been saying: attention.
> 
> so honestly, how am i troll? i always try to keep it moving moderators. lysis, you have to know that better than anyone.
> 
> so why y'all keep fucking with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude - stop derailing every single fucking thread when someone has a problem with you...you got a problem with GM, MM, or Deja or Lysis or anyone else you have pissed off - email them personally or  - take it to your journal about your shitty lil internet problems!!!
> 
> The topic didn't go off the road, it was still in the same vein.
> 
> You're a troll because you constantly and completely derail threads -- "me me me!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> youve got it priy backwards imo
Click to expand...


----------



## DexterMeth

I lol'd whole heartidly

What a girl


----------



## D's

lol its well worth the read.


> So I saw your story time thread and shit man, that first one you told about using the bird feeder thing to jack off. Was that shit real? I laughed hard as hell reading it.
> 
> lol yeah man, i was a lil horn dog back then, and wanted to fuck something. playing doctor with the local girls weren't cutting it. plus if i did fuck em i didn't want to stick around n play dolls ya kno?
> so i made the feefee.
> till my mom found the shit n sent me to a doctor n got me on pills..
> 
> Fucking lol, haha.
> But why didn't you fuck one of those local girls? The way you got that feefee diagram and shit set up shows you could of thought of something. Lmao.
> Were the pills viagra? If not it should of been, taken one, fapped for 4 hours and tired yourself out for the day... idk, that's what I woulda did for you. LOL. Fucking genius.
> 
> well yeah i got whit the girls later. i wanted something that i could make, and hopefully change the world. basterds thought of the fleshlight before me.
> well the pills were concerta, and later adderal. i found out that i can stay up late and masterbate a solid 3 hours on those things, and skeeeet all over the place.
> 
> my mom was washing my sheets back then ;P
> Lmao, was that fat chick you fucked in the closet white?
> But seriously man, if the world somehow gets dosed up with viagra and it never leaves your system then you need to pull that diagram out and sell that shit. pure.fucking.profit
> 
> Yeah, those amps will keep you going for a while... do you think your mom ever caught on?
> 
> I'm beyond the point of retardedly high right now so this convo is making me laugh.
> yeah man, she was white, like bleach white, fucking nasty man. i hated and loved that fattty fat fat fuck.
> yeah viagra is alright. i dont really need the shit, here lately i've been fuking fat girls and i dont even nut. i stay hard, but i jus fuck to hear the her buttcheecks clap, i fuckin love it!
> 
> yeah mom caught on. in 9th grade, each girl i'd fuck would leave their panties behind for me as a keepsake. so oneday my mom was fucking cleaning my room because i had bloodshot eyes the day before. and found a wallmart bag full of panties. she sat me down n shit, and askd wat was going on.
> so i went back to the doc n got on xanax lol, but that didn't stop me. my mom kept at it. and i got tired of her getn into those panties, i was going to make a quilt with em. so i moved out.
> like 4 years ago i sent her a pic of me in my bed full of panties, and the chick i was seeing at the time. my god i've never seen my mom so mad. haha she didnt talk to me for like 2 years.
> 
> dude
> fucking.lol.
> "i jus fuck to hear the her buttcheecks clap, i fuckin love it!"
> bed full of panties, nice... was your doc a girl? if so, you were fucking her cuz she was giving you the good drugs.
> 
> why did you use a walmart bag though? gotta do something that you cant see through. lol
> 
> But seriously man, you're like my new favorite bluelighter as of now.



 hahahahahah


----------



## lostNfound

> i think you are awesome now (no more puke in the mouth) and i think we should become friends



Yes we are now friends 


and another one




> Just wanted to say 'Thanks' for the compliments.
> I appreciate you standing up for me in The Lounge.. obviously I'm not much of a loungerat.. while I like talking shit, I'm just not up for it 24/7.. especially with someone like _[name snipped out]_ around.
> I think I'll go on another 2-3 month hiatus from the nudie thread and come back when people forget who I was again. Lol.




Tis all for now


----------



## We are all ONE

*lol - ran across this cleaning my box*

harcyde
Hey man,

Just saw your post in the Lounge that says "Pharcyde - RIP bro" 

Are you serious?? I sincerely hope not but if this is true can you please give me more information.

-anonymous


----------



## Pharcyde

We are all ONE said:


> harcyde
> Hey man,
> 
> Just saw your post in the Lounge that says "Pharcyde - RIP bro"
> 
> Are you serious?? I sincerely hope not but if this is true can you please give me more information.
> 
> -anonymous



ahahahahahaha
is that still open?


----------



## We are all ONE

Pharcyde said:


> ahahahahahaha
> is that still open?



nah, that was when you were gone for a minute...think I posted it in the send love thread or summin


----------



## Pharcyde

shit I was hoping it was a thread blacklight and all
pull a pseudo-slay


----------



## Pharcyde

> WTF
> that bitch took away our lucy pics





> I was going to start the Rouge Rocy bot Appreication Thread....with tons of Lucy and robot rape





> i just shit myself on the dick pic



ME:
which one? the teacher?



> at this point, all of them



classy


----------



## We are all ONE

lol^

OMFG..... what are you a horney teenager?


----------



## Pharcyde

> You have received a warning at Bluelight
> Dear Pharcyde,
> 
> You have received a warning at Bluelight.
> 
> Reason:
> -------
> Abuse
> 
> dude we're really cracking down on that word, don't let Kenickie catch you dropping n-bombs you'll be banned quick.
> -------
> 
> Original Post:
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8980658
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by lonewolf13 View Post
> are you gonna turn into Magneto?
> 
> 
> 
> My Red Nigger! OHH
> 
> 
> Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.
> 
> All the best,
> Bluelight
Click to expand...


warnings


----------



## Pharcyde

We are all ONE said:


> lol^
> 
> OMFG..... what are you a horney teenager?



some say





> You have received a warning at Bluelight
> Dear Pharcyde,
> 
> You have received a warning at Bluelight.
> 
> Reason:
> -------
> Abuse
> 
> You know that you can't say the n-word in the lounge or anywhere else on bluelight.
> -------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Post:
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8312081
> Quote:
> tell him to
> 
> "fuck off with your nigger shit speak like a white man"
> 
> lounge number one in free speach
> 
> 
> 
> Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.
> 
> All the best,
> Bluelight
Click to expand...


----------



## DexterMeth

I don't get why you recieved a warning for that.

What is wrong with explaining the simple facts?


----------



## qwe

> i was wondering where you live, asl, and whether you've honestly done this. sheep really do that? i have never tried sheep but i've done the usual stuff with the household pets and the pig on the cousin's farm.
> 
> if you want to trade videos that'd be cool too, can i hv ur facebook.
> 
> basically i just want to reach out to fellow animal lovers please keep this secret but i think nthing wrong with fucking the shit out of any animal two legs or four,
> 
> when you do the sheep what does it feell like? do you think different animals have different kinds of vaginas? please describe your experiences
> 
> personally like i said i have tried things such as putting cat and dog treats on my both butthole and dick and i think they actually start to learn wats up and enjoy it. some say it wrong but really they like it.
> 
> please get back to me soon can i have your email.


yeah that's actually in the "sent" folder.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

the response




> Bwahahahahahah sorry bro, Ive never actually tried it. However, Ive never really lived close enough to any sheep to be able to try it. Maybe if I was drunk enough Id maybe try it, because Ive done some fucked up things drunk at 4 in the morning. So, I cant really say what I would do.
> 
> The dude who told me this was this old black crackhead I used to work with. He would always be telling crazy ass stories. He swore what I just told you was true. He said it was the shit.
> 
> Ive actually even talked to a couple people from New Zealand whove fucked sheep, because for some reason new zealand is the sheep fucking capital of the world. When i asked them about it, they said the water thing and the rythem thing was all true. They mightve been fucking with me, tho. I dunno they seemed for real.
> 
> The black crackhead dude also told me about some other things about fucking different farm animals.
> 
> If you have sex with a chicken, it will pass out while your are fucking it. However, if you fuck it too hard, you can actually kill it. easily too.
> 
> If you fuck a horse, you have to litterally slam you dick into it as hard as you can because if you dont fuck the horse good enough, it will take a shit on you on purpose.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

> Jblazingphoenix100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how on earth do you figure that shit?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i questioned it!
> 
> Utter crap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are _such _a smartass...I'd love to meet you in person because I wanna know who the fuck you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> would you like to have a phone conversation? 3333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying I don't wanna talk to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show, don't tell!
> 
> i will answer your questions when we speak!
Click to expand...


It continues...fucking hell this dude is funny...annoying...and possibly sociopathic.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

lolll:



> Hey there, I just wanted to say, I saw a post where you said you were not going to post in the nude thread anymore after people were mean to you and I just wanted to say GOOD FOR YOU! Fuck that shit dude... it disgusts me honestly. These girls just baring all for these sleazy horny dudes. I didn't see the posts where they were mean to you but just wanted to say as a woman it made me happy to see that. I look at the thread once in awhile and it always makes me depressed.
> 
> That is all.  Have a nice day.




i liked this until she started saying how depressed it makes her that people post in there...


----------



## GenericMind

She wants to dyke w/ u imo.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

marissaaaaaa said:


> i liked this until she started saying how depressed it makes her that people post in there...



she must be fat


----------



## TALLY 2.0

GenericMind said:


> She wants to dyke w/ u imo.



QFT

licky licky long time


----------



## Blue_Phlame

woah 128,600 viewss


----------



## Keaton

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> she must be fat



qft nigga


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

indeed


----------



## Wordswords

NationOfThizzlam said:


> CS.
> 
> something about the drama being stupid.
> and I agree tbqh



Prolly had something to do with this.




[Funny, but not in the publics interest]


----------



## Wordswords

> allergic to condoms



that's f'n hilarious.

true or not.


----------



## lonewolf13

sooo you're saying DL isn't coming to visit me


----------



## We are all ONE

Bi -Polar


----------



## Keaton

Can we not start this crap again?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Wordswords said:


> Prolly had something to do with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Funny, but not in the publics interest]


----------



## We are all ONE

We are all ONE said:


> Bi -Polar





NationOfThizzlam said:


> Can we not start this crap again?



we like DL


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Dude, women are so fucking evil. Im just gonna go be a fag or fuck dogs or something. Jesus.


----------



## Wordswords

We are all ONE said:


> Bi -Polar


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

We are all ONE said:


> we like DL



winning - everyone got problems.


----------



## We are all ONE

YOu sent it faggit


----------



## Bill

inb4 WaaO's banned
Lol better ninja edit that bro


----------



## We are all ONE

lol


----------



## kytnism

pussy.

...kytnism...


----------



## We are all ONE

xenocat said:


> pussy.
> 
> ...kytnism...



double lol


----------



## Bill

Lol I lurve you WaaO


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Bill said:


> inb4 WaaO's banned
> Lol better ninja edit that bro



What was it? I missed it. I wanna see!


----------



## Bill

I just called WaaO a nikkerfaggot in a PM and he copy/pasted it here like a fucktard lol :]


----------



## Wordswords

busty is cool imb. srs


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Bill said:


> I just called WaaO a nikkerfaggot in a PM and he copy/pasted it here like a fucktard lol :]



banned from pm


----------



## qwe

whats a nikker?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ he prolly meant nagger


----------



## qwe

qwe said:
			
		

> Orangutangpsychopa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qwe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey.  when you make a thread, the point should be in plain english.  i couldn't see anything in the thread you made, so i closed it
> 
> you can also try fetching articles about topics that need to be discussed.  articles have plenty of stuff in them to generate discussion and it takes nearly no work on your part
> 
> FYI if you make another nonsensical thread you'll be given a warning, and third time's a charm.  you can author your posts however you please with whatever riddles and oddities you choose,
> 
> but responsibility starting a thread does take
> yoda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn'tread it but getting bear traps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bear traps?
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Pharcyde

i posted here? wtfuck?


----------



## TINK

No...


----------



## Pharcyde

didnt think so


----------



## lostNfound

qwe said:


> lol



I wanna see more orangutanpsychopa pm's


----------



## ebola?

*hit by a bear-trap*


----------



## lostNfound

probably......


----------



## That_Guy

> I got it wrong - I thought you were talking about something else.
> 
> "creeping"....blah blah blah blah blah heard that shit before dude - BUT at least I got the balls to say what I think about ladies in the Nudie thread, I won't censor myself - maybe I could do with thinking about How I word something before posting, but hey - I couldn't care less. Beta beta beta - your words couldn't cut me even if you used a piece of paper, with them printed in huge letters, to give me a papercut.
> 
> I feel stupid for assuming you were talking about ******...I honestly thought you were talking about something else.
> 
> Have a nice day anyways.


lol


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

bear traps.


----------



## Busty St Clare

> wtf
> why the fuck wud u call me a jackass? did i ever do anything to u? no
> 
> its a god damn website stop takin this shit so seriously and get a life



Seeing as they are such a pussy they disabled their PM after sending this, I'll make the reply public...


*NSFW*:


----------



## Blue_Phlame

This thread just shows that people on this forum are idiots. 

I am here to point it out, and make a written statement that can be used as testimony in court.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Blue_Phlame said:


> This thread just shows that people on this forum are idiots.



It took this thread for you to realize this? Have you not read the TTYS thread?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I could argue against that, but that wouldn't have any effect towards my purpose.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

that one is CLASSIC busty - "stop taking this website so seriously...no  no, wait...I'm being a hypocritical dumbass"...



			
				Lysis said:
			
		

> Jblazingphoenix100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for apologizing. Most people get all pissed off when I have to snip a post. Thanks for taking it in stride. I was going to issue a warning, but I realize we get heated and don't realize what we say. I don't like when people call girls psycho for simply being needy or emo, but we mods aren't always right.
> 
> Thanks for not being a jerk about it.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even notice you snipped that post. Couldn't care less really, I was actually going to snip that part myself, but seeing as it was quoted in his own post after I couldn't be assed
> 
> You OK>??
> 
> Plus it's evening here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaah, I saw you say "I apologize" so I figured you were addressing my snip. No worries. Yep, I'm fine. Just wanted to say thanks for not pulling a KamMoye. LOL
> 
> Have a good night then!
Click to expand...

Nothing terribly interesting...KamMoye's emails went in the trash - they were too weird.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I got some Pharcyde's naked lady pics via pm but I need to keep them to myself.


----------



## Mariposa

^lol Pharcy   The face he pulled in the nudie thread... the face of surprise buttsecks...  :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

> *This is just a drunken PM to let you know I appreciate your posts.
> 
> Nigga you aight*



awww thanks


----------



## Owl Eyed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> awww thanks



i have that too


> *This is just a drunken PM to let you know I appreciate your posts.
> 
> Nigga you aight*
> 
> -*NAME WITHHELD TO PROTECT IDENTITY*
> 
> P.S. lolurafag



i feel cheated now.
oh and this gem:



> erase that fucking post, LEOs watch this site
> and i found it local, thankyouveryfucking much


from some idiot who is notorious for sourcing on BL and IRC


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

this is precisely why I posted it here to see if they sent the same message to others

I feel cheated but not surprised.


----------



## GenericMind

You motherfuckers are terrible at taking appreciation. What made you think you were unique little snowflakes?


----------



## Mariposa

GM was all PLURRY yesterday.  :D


----------



## GenericMind

LIES!i


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

if you build it, they will come


----------



## slushy muddy water

Mariposa said:


> GM was all PLURRY yesterday.  :D



lol indeed and how


----------



## GenericMind

IWASNOTi


----------



## Owl Eyed

GenericMind said:


> You motherfuckers are terrible at taking appreciation. What made you think you were unique little snowflakes?




*NSFW*: 



It doesn't matter if you love him, or capital H-I-M
Just put your paws up
'Cause you were born this way, baby

Verse:
My mama told me when I was young
We are all born superstars
She rolled my hair and put my lipstick on
In the glass of her boudoir
"There's nothin wrong with lovin who you are"
She said, "'cause he made you perfect, babe"
"So hold your head up girl and you'll go far,
Listen to me when I say"

Chorus:
I'm beautiful in my way
'Cause God makes no mistakes
I'm on the right track baby
I was born this way
Don't hide yourself in regret
Just love yourself and you're set
I'm on the right track baby
I was born this way

Post-chorus:
Ooo there ain't no other way
Baby I was born this way
Baby I was born this way
Ooo there ain't no other way
Baby, I was born this way
I'm on the right track baby
I was born this way

Don't be a drag - just be a queen
Don't be a drag - just be a queen
Don't be a drag - just be a queen
Don't be!

Verse:
Give yourself prudence
And love your friends
Subway kid, rejoice your truth
In the religion of the insecure
I must be myself, respect my youth
A different lover is not a sin
Believe capital H-I-M (hey hey hey)
I love my life I love this record and
Mi amore vole fe yah (love needs faith)

Repeat chorus + post-chorus

Bridge:
Don't be a drag, just be a queen
Whether you're broke or evergreen
You're black, white, beige, chola descent
You're lebanese, you're orient
Whether life's disabilities
Left you outcast, bullied, or teased
Rejoice and love yourself today
'Cause baby you were born this way
No matter gay, straight, or bi,
Lesbian, transgendered life
I'm on the right track baby
I was born to survive
No matter black, white or beige
Chola or orient made
I'm on the right track baby
I was born to be brave

Repeat chorus + post-chorus

Outro/refrain:
I was born this way hey!
I was born this way hey!
I'm on the right track baby
I was born this way hey!

I was born this way hey!
I was born this way hey!
I'm on the right track baby
I was born this way hey!

More lyrics: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/l/lady_gaga/#share


----------



## slushy muddy water

GenericMind said:


> IWASNOTi



le fibs


----------



## Mariposa

slushy muddy water said:


> le fibs



d'accord :D  a yes yes, as you'd say.


----------



## Methadone84

This one is weird. Im not sure if it did actually happen or not.



			
				SomeMember said:
			
		

> Methadone84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SomeMember said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you sent me a really angry message not that long ago. Anyway, I'm sorry for whatever I typed which made you angry... maybe it was the thing about racism, or maybe you got it into your mind that I'm just such an asshole for thinking opiates are that good, or that I'm just a moronic annoyance of a troll, etc. Just be happy I'm not a regular member anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what your talking about. I've never sent any PMs to anyone. You have the wrong person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing that same avatar, same EXACT name, etc. If you've gotten really fucked up lately (i.e. drunk) maybe you did type it. But maybe it was just another fucking lucid/vivid dream. I couldn't find your message anywhere, so I figured I just deleted it on here and on my email. Ok. Good luck then. :D
Click to expand...


----------



## rath

Aww, thanks dude. :D War sucks no one needs to get involved.


----------



## Pharcyde

rath said:


> Aww, thanks dude. :D War sucks no one needs to get involved.



I really appreciate what you guys do for me


----------



## rath

No problem, I got one more year left on my contract I don't think I'm renewing it. I'll be an E-5 by then, that's good enough for me. It's just a regular job for me now, I lost the attraction to it after having to kill that kid.


----------



## Pharcyde

That would do it.......I dont really know what to say to you after hearing that story man


----------



## Mariposa

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Nothing terribly interesting...KamMoye's emails went in the trash - they were too weird.



I won't post the details (as they were gibberish) but guess who sent me a PM asking me "why do u act like a guy" a couple months back?  Since we're semi-allowed to make fun of him in here, why the hell not.  :D


----------



## marissaaaaaa

someone sent me a PM not too long ago saying how something i posted in a benzo WD thread like ages ago helped them out and all this stuff thanking me and whatnot.
it made me feel all


----------



## Keaton

NationOfThizzlam said:
			
		

> Someone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its called a joke jesus you really are a moron. no sense of humor. shitty choice for a mod
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a wonderful human being that deserves nothing but the best in life.
> I wish you nothing but success, wealth and prosperity.
> Have an excellent life.
> -Charlie
Click to expand...

No sense of humor?
I beg to differ.


----------



## Wise420

marissaaaaaa said:


> someone sent me a PM not too long ago saying how something i posted in a benzo WD thread like ages ago helped them out and all this stuff thanking me and wanting to get in my pants
> it made me feel all


no doubt.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

^i see what you did thereeee...
touche


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*a reminder...don't do drugs*

I honestly trust you, but even if i dont...? He can go fuck himself in the faggot 

Nah. I thought...was warning me in the lounge. FUCK YES..I did hella backspaces. Fuck no.

Nah. No Lois. Go fuck your faggot IMO 

Ya, wtf. I don't even remember that. 

No shit. That's why I'm clean now. 

I feel beyond retarded for all the bullshit I've done or said in the last few months. I can't undo it though, so at least I've learned something. Jesus christ. Thanks.


----------



## slortaone

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I honestly trust you, but even if i dont...? He can go fuck himself in the faggot
> 
> Nah. I thought...was warning me in the lounge. FUCK YES..I did hella backspaces. Fuck no.
> 
> Nah. No Lois. Go fuck your faggot IMO
> 
> Ya, wtf. I don't even remember that.
> 
> No shit. That's why I'm clean now.
> 
> I feel beyond retarded for all the bullshit I've done or said in the last few months. I can't undo it though, so at least I've learned something. Jesus christ. Thanks.



thats pretty much hilarious


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

my responses were...WTF?  You lost me, dude?  What are you talking about?


----------



## slortaone

get any good replies?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the replies are what I listed in the original post
it might as well been a one sided conversation as I had no idea what they were going on about


----------



## slortaone

oh i see

still hilarious


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahah I know which is why I wanted to share


----------



## TALLY 2.0

This is a real discussion I had with a "lady" a few days ago. Lady is in quotations because its fairly obvious this is someones alt playing tricks. It was good for a laug so I say successful troll indeed.




			
				TALLY said:
			
		

> Person said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TALLY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Person said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TALLY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Person said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TALLY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Person said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiza is shit in German.
> 
> I have a feeling I step on toes on this forum. I'm brash, abrasive and tend to piss people off.
> 
> However, I see the same in others on here. I like this place and wanna stay. I like you, Captain Heroin and a couple of others. But, I want to be accepted in all areas I'm interested in.
> 
> Any advice? I'm under five feet tall, I have blonde hair and blue eyes and weigh about 100 pounds. My drug of choice is Roxicets, but I haven't had one in seven months. I'm on Suboxone now which has saved my life. I smoke GREAT weed, which I am NOT addicted to, and I snort AWESOME coke which I am not addicted to. I can walk away from weed and coke and not look back and not have withdrawals.
> 
> I'm college educated with a degree in marketing and a degree in fashion, yet I work in law. I'm a certified registered paralegal and I'm three years away from a law degree. I work in politics, I'm very responsible, and I like to think of myself as a snarky smartass.
> 
> I LOVE to debate. I don't argue or fight. I debate and do it civilly. I never lose.
> 
> I'm also a former stripper, a job I took when I was 19 and out of money. It paid my way through college and I got to meet some interesting and famous people who helped me get by. I'm 43, and when I danced, there was no such thing as a "lap dance". You could not touch the customers and if they touched you, they were banned for life. I met my first boyfriend there who took me to fine restaurants and taught me which of the six forks at the table I used for what.
> 
> I'm now married, I hold my own dinner parties with six forks and even though my husband makes a lot of money, I make about as much as he does.
> 
> I think you are fun, Tally. My hubby ain't jealous and neither am I. Tell me about yourself. Again, if you want to see pics of me, follow this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme see your vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get to know you better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cant a nigga get just one tittie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love my husband dearly, but I LOVE online flings.
> 
> If you want to seriously see my vagina, you gotta work your way to that point. I WILL show you.
> 
> I like cyber sex, I like to be turned on and I like to turn others on. I'm game for anything.
> 
> PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dice.
> 
> Yup, Im the only person alive who still says no dice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welp... I'm the girl who understands. Thanks for not trying to placate me or hurt my feelings.
> 
> Friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dnt think I have ever placated anything in my whole life.
Click to expand...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nice.


----------



## slortaone

_"I'm 43, and when I danced, there was no such thing as a "lap dance". You could not touch the customers and if they touched you, they were banned for life."_

lol, classic


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Pharcyde said:


> I really appreciate what you guys do for me by still taking the blacks and mexicans first.



lol


----------



## Pharcyde

i feel misquoted somehow


----------



## -Guido-

> May 2011
> 
> Thank you for being a continuous subscriber to this newsletter. It is only because of your support that we could be the success that we are today. Since our last issue may have gotten lost due to some theoretical mishaps and the occasional shadow man spying upon the content of this important and confidential news source, you may be wondering how to obtain last months and all prior back issues in order to complete your collection and entertain your friends with the greatest wit and the largest shitstorms that the Internet has ever seen. Back issues may be purchased via money order only since Paypal is run by fascists that could at any time choose to cut off my funding. Please send a self addressed stamped envelope containing your payment and the issues that you would like to receive to
> 
> [Name and address omitted]
> 
> This past week, axl blaze met up with several bluelighters from around the south east United States. His band, touring in support of their new album (available soon at all vendors except for Wal-Mart because of their backassward latent conservative censorship practices that, although the nation’s leading seller of music [however unfortunate that may be], has lead them to become tyrannical in their standards and practices despite the fact that many people under 18 have vast music collections and never once paid money for music)made their way down to Florida to melt faces and hearts with their rock that is as hard and smooth as a diamond buttplug.
> After a lifetime of shedding single tears on the side of the highway each time an ATM receipt flies out of an open car window and scaring children and single women alike, lonewolf13 has been recently discovered by a panel of medical professionals, physicists, Tiajuana prostitutes, and clergy of all major religions to be, in fact, the center of the universe. Very few have experience of life before lonewolf came into this world, and none shall know of this earth if he ever goes away. The gravitational forces exerted by his inner being keep the Earth’s revolutions around the sun in perfect order, while his aching back is the result of carrying the weight of the world. [Editor’s note: Even Atlas shrugged.]
> We would like to welcome back marissaaaaaa, or, more appropriately, say “We told you so.” Notice that you become increasingly popular when you can take a joke and less and less popular the more that you fail to take a joke in stride. That being said, when you aren’t being dumb, you’re a pretty good member of the Lounge community.
> 
> Finally, I’d like to say a few words in honor of Edward Munch. While few of you appreciated his razor wit or his excellent taste in precolonial British art, his contributions to the world of art and the lounge were both memorable and provocative. In a time where many fell to the folly of reposting memes of the current day, he broke free of the zeitgeist shell, digging into the past to make for a brighter future. His time here was but a twinkling of the eye in the grand scheme of geological time (but quite a good bit of time if the world has only been around since lonewolf was born). His memory shall live on with those that loved him in equal measure as it will with those that hated him.
> 
> COMING UP: How to build your postcount without being a shit-lipped douche bag.



lolwut


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I got that one too


----------



## Owl Eyed

so did i 8)


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I honestly trust you, but even if i dont...? He can go fuck himself in the faggot
> 
> Nah. I thought...was warning me in the lounge. FUCK YES..I did hella backspaces. Fuck no.
> 
> Nah. No Lois. Go fuck your faggot IMO
> 
> Ya, wtf. I don't even remember that.
> 
> No shit. That's why I'm clean now.
> 
> I feel beyond retarded for all the bullshit I've done or said in the last few months. I can't undo it though, so at least I've learned something. Jesus christ. Thanks.



WHAT ZE FACK...

I wanna know what droogz he was on...or she...ahem

Most recent one - I sent them something quite boring and just civil and got this back...evidently pretty drug addled themselves - 



> Would I say Ayurveda is an ideology? No.....No I would not.
> I don't even remember typing that. 1g Blonde Moroc Polm on an empty stomach will do that to a man. Should probably concentrate more when I ty...OH LOOK SHINY THING!!
> 
> This is fucking bullshit. Im sitting here awaiting a package (unable to get things sent to my house - still live with parents, one of whom is ex-copper and I used to import and sell large amounts of Lucy in the sky with Diamonds via our wonderful Royal Mail system and one day had a MASSIVE grand-mal seizure in my bedroom after a particularly heavy night on the Grievous Bodily Harm, Legal bath salts, Poppies, Rum, Vals and tomkray which lead to police searching my room/phone and I finally got revived with an o2 mask on me and screamed "What the fuck are the pigs doing in my room?!" which admittedly amused nobody and I wasn't proud of that - just doing their job after all - though to be fair a guy is dying on the ground in front of them coughing up blood and they are thinking "Sweet we got a bust here")
> 
> I have a tendency to ramble.....obvious much?
> 
> But yeah im waiting on a package and the old dear and her husband are waltzing about right next to the front door talking about leaving to go to town. JUST LEAVE ALREADY.
> 
> So anyways....you got any plans on this fine sunny Wednesday? You working at the moment?
> 
> Oh, im from the Highlands btw (originally Orkney....that shit bunch of islands full of alcoholics, farmers and alcoholic farmers off the mainland up north) but reside near The Loch Ness Monster now. Beautiful area....We're all ginger skirt-wearing haggis-chasing alcoholic unnecessarily angry caber-tossing MacTwats. You should come visit some time.


----------



## DexterMeth

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> WHAT ZE FACK...
> 
> I wanna know what droogz he was on...or she...ahem



2g's and lots of alpraz.  %)


----------



## Noodle

How do you fuck yourself in the faggot?


----------



## DexterMeth

very carefully.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahha


----------



## DexterMeth

It put me in a perpetual state of feeling like I was on a nos climax but blacker.


----------



## Owl Eyed

> wanna sell me meth? Isnt t real popular in teh gay community so you could gey it right?


8).


----------



## DexterMeth

Sounds like something that would be written in Tinychat.


----------



## Dtergent

> ill show you a real (omit), and then you will know why they call me (omit)



Revisiting inbox carry many lots of lulz


----------



## We are all ONE

> Apparently we aren't all one
> Why be a dickhead man? I just thought it was funny. You don't have to be a big bag of mashed up asshole.


lol


----------



## D's

> I'm a mac because I'm synch'd with my ipad which is synch'd with my iphone, which is also synch'd with my ipod which just by chance is synch'd with my TV which is giving me some intense visuals.
> But something I realized while typing all of this up is we're all electronic man, I'm electronic like my TV which is also electronic like macs so I guess what I'm trying to say is we're all robots.
> beep beep bloop beep boop
> In robot that means you are bad ass and I'd make love to you if I was homosexual
> Also, I fucking love 2c-b.



lol


----------



## Fawkes

my identity has been compromised!



> *on ay other boards... your post reminded me of fawkesfire *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> you sound familiar. Like I guy I know on an escort board.
> 
> I you are him, welcome.


----------



## Lysis

The new Lounge xbloodwhipx troll loves me.



> Where the fuck do you get im a troll


----------



## xstayfadedx

Nah he loves me more, first wanted me to give me a blowjob found out I was a chick then wanted to eat me out, said no, he thought he was superman got mad and told me to fuck off.  Awww, well.


----------



## pharmakos

there are people that appreciate my nudes *shrugs*

someone PM'd me with this, won't say who.  [no i didn't write it myself you crazy fucks]



> im so glad you finaly said something to neko..she is prolly the ugliest girl on this board and ive wanted to tell her that her posts make me sick for so long..all pimple faced no makeup meth addict or something who in my opinion prolly doesnt have a boyfriend and thats why she posts so much cause the people on here are the only ones who will give her compiments..i mean wash your face and put on makeup everynow and then or make a couple posts without your face in the picture
> 
> i just wanted to give you props for saying something cause ive wanted too for so long..the bitch is hideous slushy is an ugly ho too but cause shes ben her soo long everyone is nice to her but shes a mean jealous dirty looking bitch


----------



## Methadone84

You cant fight fire with fire so get a water gun or something i dont know


----------



## Keaton

> [no i didn't write it myself you crazy fucks]



Never believe anything you read on the Internet..
Except what I'm saying right now about not believing anything you read on the Internet. Don't wanna confuse anyone now do we?


----------



## Methadone84

Keaton said:


> If you read that out loud, it sounds like a little kid wrote it.



i read this post in a australian accent


----------



## We are all ONE

thenightwatch said:


> there are people that appreciate my nudes *shrugs*
> 
> someone PM'd me with this, won't say who.  [no i didn't write it myself you crazy fucks]



im so glad you finaly said something to neko..she is prolly the ugliest girl on this board and ive wanted to tell her that her posts make me sick for so long..all pimple faced no makeup meth addict or something who in my opinion prolly doesnt have a boyfriend and thats why she posts so much cause the people on here are the only ones who will give her compiments..i mean wash your face and put on makeup everynow and then or make a couple posts without your face in the picture

i just wanted to give you props for saying something cause ive wanted too for so long..the bitch is hideous slushy is an ugly ho too but cause shes ben her soo long everyone is nice to her but shes a mean jealous dirty looking bitch

I typically dont white night as I am of the butthurt delivery tribe...however,
 this missing spine should dissapear in the maybe find your legs in a creek a year later variety
why dont you make a big move and out this person for me Knightwatch? Id like to have some fun...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Slushy is not ugly.


----------



## We are all ONE

Dude, I know you have seen her teeth


----------



## We are all ONE

Oh yeah, Lysis sent me this awhile back for all you drooling over in the newd



*NSFW*: 









it's okay mods, she gave me permission


----------



## slushy muddy water

bahahaha 
it has to be a girl because they only mention girls and they focus on physical appearances alone
nw was getting it pretty hard from the penises too but none were mentioned
i think either hyroller or hustlesherbaby 
but the world will never know
because dey scurred

teh interwebs is srs bzns.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

your teeth are epic


----------



## We are all ONE

if you need rapid tree removal


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I make a good bottle opener with my snaggle toof


----------



## slushy muddy water

these chicklets will outlast a nuclear holocaust


----------



## Methadone84

I get these like everyday they need to stop cuz my inbox is overflowing! this is just 1 of the 100s i picked out



> Methadone84 i love you and i want you dick inside me or else i cant live any more plz help this cant go on longer anymore if this isnt love i dont know what is


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

> hey prep how are you doing? you have a nice pic n pf as well hope to talk to you soon bubye



who is prep and what is a pf?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Methadone84 said:


> I get these like everyday they need to stop cuz my inbox is overflowing! this is just 1 of the 100s i picked out



lol did slushy sent you that ? ive received *that exact same message* twice from her today
she is such a pure slut


----------



## Methadone84

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> lol did slushy sent you that ? ive received *that exact same message* twice from her today
> she is such a pure slut



maybe i cant tell you but lets just say she has been sending me lots of messages


----------



## slushy muddy water

im not the whore
the message is the whore
it's science


----------



## Methadone84

so i was looking through my older PMs and found this 1 but i dont know what this person is talking about? i dont know what happened?


> trust me meth, i got some people that would fuck him up. Sad thing is, really, hes like 145lbs soaking wet, 5.7 and we grew up together.
> 
> the needle killed him. Smartest guy I know too. For real.
> 
> Gotta run, we will talk again.
> 
> Be SAFE.



WE NEVER TALKED AGAIN


----------



## slushy muddy water

> welcome to phone aids my dear



lol


----------



## soundsystem00

^
slushy:
pfft 
i am highly offended and i believe you are out of line, sir
i have given you useful information about the world and omelets and this is how you repay me. well, dont let this little banter lull you into a false sense of security. my power level is over 9000 and my feet are fucking wave runners. my niceness knows no bounds. 

good day.


----------



## slushy muddy water

youre doing it wrong


----------



## soundsystem00

PM me and tell me how to do it baybuh


----------



## Bomboclat

This one had me loling. I highlighted the best part of the passage.



> You wouldn't happen to use Windows Live Messenger (MSN) would you?
> 
> I give this message to anyone that seems of above-average intelligence and seems worthy to talk to
> 
> Also, would get rid of mods/admins reading through my pms just because they can, lol
> (not accusing any staff members of malpractice here)
> 
> *P.S. (not part of my copy-and-paste message)*
> I've read many of your posts around Bluelight, I'd say you seem like someone who is one of the most respected on BL (and if you're not, you're underrated)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bomboclat said:


> This one had me loling. I highlighted the best part of the passage.



lol i got a similar PM so i have a good idea as to who it may be:D


----------



## China Rider

from a friend of mine:



> Hahahahaha sweet rack, rizzoli. I like your new face tat too.
> 
> Thanks for the good and the cookies
> 
> I'll check in around here from day to day, gotta wash my hair anyway sometimes ya no?
> 
> I'm feeling really quite silly and I'm sober tonight. WHEIRD.
> 
> Your beloved tarantula,
> Werewolf


----------



## lonewolf13

i'll settle for the 1st half of the 1st page.


----------



## Methadone84

we real brothas


> Greetings,
> I am requesting your friendship, Methadone84.
> I believe you would be a valuable addition to my list of comrades.
> Together, I believe we can truly improve your grammar and start a communist revolution.


----------



## soundsystem00

real special lovers^^


----------



## We are all ONE

so, yea.

slushy....are ya'll a thing?  i mean, my internet pooning of her is kind of just for my own ammusment and i wouldn't see it ever transpiring into anything in the realz.

but i'd be lying if i said i don't think she's like totally hot n stuff.  so, while my intentions are innocent, maybe they're not completely innocent, so i wouldn't want to go stepping on your toes if you're already crushing her box.  

ya know...bros before hos n stuff.  even on the internet.


----------



## ChickenScratch

awesome.

i'm so creepy.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

thenightwatch said:


> there are people that appreciate my nudes *shrugs*
> 
> someone PM'd me with this, won't say who.  [no i didn't write it myself you crazy fucks]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so glad you finaly said something to neko..she is prolly the ugliest girl on this board and ive wanted to tell her that her posts make me sick for so long..all pimple faced no makeup meth addict or something who in my opinion prolly doesnt have a boyfriend and thats why she posts so much cause the people on here are the only ones who will give her compiments..i mean wash your face and put on makeup everynow and then or make a couple posts without your face in the picture
> 
> i just wanted to give you props for saying something cause ive wanted too for so long..the bitch is hideous slushy is an ugly ho too but cause shes ben her soo long everyone is nice to her but shes a mean jealous dirty looking bitch
Click to expand...


I can think of one or 2 people who that could be... I'm pretty certain...but I could be quackers.



> Jblazingphoenix100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was awesome and I had a very strong orgasm but still no gushing, I got very wet but I remain a non-squirter for now  a challenge if anyone of you experts finds themselves in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in LDN quite often...
> 
> hehe, just sayin
> 
> X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooh that's rather tempting! Fancy a challenge?   Lol would actually be nice to meet a bluelighter - I've never met one, even when I was at Glade and other festivals where I'm sure some could be found... would send you a pic but I can't figure out how to attach it!
> 
> x
Click to expand...

 

my inbox finally filled up - I can't remember the last time it did that - so went on a mad deleting mission, making me find this one again...

I love the internet for strange weird and wonderful hookups.


----------



## ChickenScratch

johnny, teach me your ways.  i want to fuck drug pussy.


----------



## GenericMind

You'll never get a chick like Slushy champ.


----------



## slushy muddy water

We are all ONE said:


> so, yea.
> 
> slushy....are ya'll a thing?  i mean, my internet pooning of her is kind of just for my own ammusment and i wouldn't see it ever transpiring into anything in the realz.
> 
> but i'd be lying if i said i don't think she's like totally hot n stuff.  so, while my intentions are innocent, maybe they're not completely innocent, so i wouldn't want to go stepping on your toes if you're already crushing her box.
> 
> ya know...bros before hos n stuff.  even on the internet.



wat


----------



## We are all ONE

Don't worry, I let him know you were a bit old for my taste


----------



## GenericMind

Chicks like slushy are the impossible unattainable dream. 

I'm still trying to find out what happened between her and down syndrome santa clause during her visit, but even bribes and threads won't budge his lips.


----------



## slushy muddy water

never tell, never tell

*NSFW*: 







he never called me back


----------



## GenericMind

What a player.

He disappeared too. I looked for him for weeks and couldn't find him. He probably skipped town and is headed down Virginia as we speak.


----------



## slushy muddy water

that's the scariest thing ive ever read

im more frightened than when a book fell in the back room during paranormal activity 2


----------



## GenericMind

_Better lock your doors_


----------



## Owl Eyed

paranormal activity 2 was a piece of shit.

it came on netflix so i decided to watch it because of all the hype.
what the actual fucking fuck? people pay to see this? i was able to piece together the story of the first one based on the information provided in the 2nd one. it was still a horrid piece of shit.

jesus christ, i didn't even pay money for it and i feel cheated.
i can't believe this is considered a scary flick. fuck you and your couch.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i like this thread now.


----------



## slushy muddy water

i agree owl
movies arent really scary in general 
but to hear a thump in my house when there are thumps in the movie well that just means i have a vivid imagination and youre a big dull dud


----------



## We are all ONE

lol big


----------



## Owl Eyed

slushy muddy water said:


> i agree owl
> movies arent really scary in general
> but to hear a thump in my house when there are thumps in the movie well that just means i have a vivid imagination and youre a big dull dud



no it means i am a realist and don't make any connection to watching a fictional movie that is complete shit to what might coincidentally happen in my own house.

you're just autistic. suck my vase.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

1 and 2 Paranormal were huge pieces of shit and I don't trust anything WAAO posts


----------



## We are all ONE

explain yoself lady


----------



## slushy muddy water

Owl Eyed said:


> no it means i am a realist and don't make any connection to watching a fictional movie that is complete shit to what might coincidentally happen in my own house.
> 
> you're just autistic. suck my vase.



we would make a good sitcom


----------



## lonewolf13

We are all ONE said:


> im so glad you finaly said something to neko..she is prolly the ugliest girl on this board and ive wanted to tell her that her posts make me sick for so long..all pimple faced no makeup meth addict or something who in my opinion prolly doesnt have a boyfriend and thats why she posts so much cause the people on here are the only ones who will give her compiments..i mean wash your face and put on makeup everynow and then or make a couple posts without your face in the picture
> 
> i just wanted to give you props for saying something cause ive wanted too for so long..the bitch is hideous slushy is an ugly ho too but cause shes ben her soo long everyone is nice to her but shes a mean jealous dirty looking bitch
> 
> I typically dont white night as I am of the butthurt delivery tribe...however,
> this missing spine should dissapear in the maybe find your legs in a creek a year later variety
> why dont you make a big move and out this person for me Knightwatch? Id like to have some fun...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

We are all ONE said:


> explain yoself lady


me?

what I meant is that I don't trust what you posted was from a private message


----------



## We are all ONE

ah, so you did not read post right after


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I went back....chickenscratch?


----------



## Noodle

Owl Eyed said:


> no it means i am a realist and don't make any connection to watching a fictional movie that is complete shit to what might coincidentally happen in my own house.
> 
> you're just autistic. suck my vase.



I think I  you.

Let's hold court at the end of a jaded bar scene one day.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Noodle said:


> I think I  you.
> 
> Let's hold court at the end of a jaded bar scene one day.



Only if there is cigar smoke involved.
A whore singing in a sultry voice on stage is a plus.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

sometimes a cigar is just a cigar you know
and i think that the twilight trilogy is pretty much the godfather of our generation


----------



## lonewolf13

lol ur smokin' crack. LOTR is the godfather of middle earth.


----------



## Owl Eyed

A cigar is never just a cigar.

Dick on and around yo mind, nigga.


----------



## lonewolf13

jung is dissapoint son.


----------



## Noodle

*"Did someone say a cigar is just a cigar?"*


----------



## Owl Eyed

no, that isn't that i said. go back to your home on whore island.


----------



## Noodle

*"But I want to save a piece of you on my dress."*


----------



## Owl Eyed

make like ophelia and drown.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Owl Eyed is pretty much the fidel castro of our generation imo


----------



## Owl Eyed

he wishes he had this hair.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

OK so I know why ya banned me...I was complaining about not having some good company when actually I was having a cool time talking to y'all and putting some faces to some names...I was actually having a laugh and I didn't check out your soundcloud page, so if you could link me up I'd like to hear some stuff...

That's a curse of mine, talking shit before thinking...tactless.

So yeah, I'd like to talk to you all again sometime soon, when I got fuck all to do, like tonight, and I'll be more patient. and hopefully you can show me teh same courtesy.

Big ups.

Peace


----------



## D's

RIP JB
gonna miss u man


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

unban me plz

ps: im out of maybelline.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

_you seem like a cool dude, but to me its still a mystery your true intentions in saying stuff,,, without having to have faith in someone else's word theres no real way i can know whats really going on. ill probaly never see again so..it was nice meeting you, your a cool dude.respect to you!
---------from this point on i may bore you to sleep--------- 
that mephedrone shit got me paranoid and depressed as fuck(for the record not cuz of *****) and almost suicidal and i think i should delete my bl account(if thats possible) and really think shit out about what im going to do with my life. not that i expect that you give the slightest shit but my whole life my dads been more than glad to remind me of how im a idoit and a worthless bum and will never exceed that, and my moms always been quick to say she doesnt give a fuck and that im about to become a orphan if i dont do what she says,,so i guess thats made me incredibly insecure(with reason i mean your parents are supost to be the ones that know you the closest/best so as a little child i go by everything they say) and that insecurity really shows in how much of a failure i am socially. mentally im fucked up, for a period of time my mom really had me believe that i was a curse of the devil to torment her and everyone else. with my dad knocking up my babysitter when i was 3, and fucking my moms best friend(s). he wouldnt hesitate to beat me the most humaliating way possible, kicking me far from my chair, stomping on my back, picking my up by my hair when i was younger and forcing my not to move my face so he can slap me endlessly. and endless failures to make friends/get girlfriends.....im sure alot of people have had it alot harder on them, but for me im sure life hasent gone the way i would expect it to be and i think its not possible to accumulate any more dissapointments in this life and i really dont know what to do with myself. your probaly going to forward this all over the place for some laughs but i dont care. i just felt like typing that to someone might make me feel better._


----------



## Owl Eyed

ChemicalSmiles said:


> _*lalalalalalalaalala*_



god damn, cs.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

> I was high



The excuse of the century


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

was that me?


----------



## dr-ripple

Owl Eyed said:


> he wishes he had this hair.




"I like you and I want you."   


Is what it should state.


----------



## Methadone84

> You are so hawt i want you inside me your the only one i want inside me pleasee do it



8( crazy fans


----------



## D n A

> what does tl;dr mean?



...really?


----------



## We are all ONE

*lol i know that guy
*
dude, you've been posting 14 posts a day for 2 and a half years, that doesn't mean your cool, it means you have no life!. Get Fucked! I'll shove that kangaroo's dick up your arse, but then you would probably enjoy it


much peace and love, fucker


----------



## MikeOekiM

i want some of this funny stuff


----------



## Bomboclat

*F.A.G.*


> I looked up the difference between a gay and a fag.
> 
> So, no I'm not a fag...I'm fully open about being bi, even though I've never fucked any guys.
> 
> Quite interesting difference though.




lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hard drugs since 17 makes it legit


----------



## DexterMeth

I think he was being sarcastic, but I'm not going to bet my money on it, because that money would be better spent on booze.


----------



## The Rock Monster

Here's one..clearly not  a fan..

I'ma send a PM to DNA, now, so she has some good material for this thread






[someone]

Today he was posting that he did tar twice, and both times it was shit. Well this post (which has to be complete bullshit) says otherwise.






Originally Posted by [same dude]

Well after using heroin for about 15 years total ,on and off, I did some black tar heroin for the first time ever! I live in Memphis and always have gotten good to fire powder there,although there is tar in Memphis,the people I know that sell heroin only sell powder H..
 Anyway ,I am in North Central Arkansas in the sticks,for the past month,staying with some realtives here that are big weed smokers and all that.My uncle got a package in the mail on Saturday (yesterday) from our 1/2 white,1/2 mexcian cousins in San diego.They are married to mexican as well so they are well connected in san Diego with getting whatever kind of drug that comes through from TJ,Mexico into Cali..Anyway some of their in-laws live in san Diego,some live down in Mexico.
 I talked to my couisns a few weeks ago and asked if they could send me a little bit of some really good tar,before it was cut more for street level purity.Anyway they told me they would talk to a relative off on of the in laws they had living in Mexico,and mail a bit of tar to my uncle ..
 Anyway they talked to the in law in Mexico that lives in Michocan state in SW Mexico ,where a lotta opium poppys are grown,among other places in Mexico,but dude in Mexico knows some opium growers who sell their opium to some cartel people there who have a number of heroin labs in the area,so he got some of their best black tar, not pure of course ,but higher in potentcy than most all tar in the US.
 lol..he sent some of the tar with a dude that was headed to Tijuana anyway,and he took the tar there and one of my cousins went across and smuggled it back into san Diego , dunno how he did it and does not matter,anyway they kept part of the tar and cut it a bit and sold it to another local mexcian dealer...The rest they mailed to my uncle in Arkansas...lol
 Today and a little while ago also , i did some of the tar ,first time ever doing tar, smoked it with my uncle and later came to where I am staying here right now and got my rigs out and tossed a chunk into the spoon,put about 50 units of water and let it sit and dissolve on it's own for a while, stirred it with the rig cap,and the shit was all broken down!! no left over trash or residue or anything like some powder,only it was a dark brownish black liquid in the spoon.I drew up the 50 units and slammed the shot and I got really fucking high!! The tar was really strong as it was not cut ,but of course tar can only be so pure becasue of the other alkaloids and shit in it becasue of the way tar is made,but I was very happy with the high!! A great rush and more noddy than good powder heroin..I know it is not tar that you get on the street or from small dealers,but I can now say that black tar is really good shit ,when it is not cut anyway...






Originally Posted by [and again]
I have heard of several army soldiers sending back Afghani #3 to the US via Military Postal system, and for what they pay a 20 for sells for several 100's here in the US. Anyway those are just a few people sending back a small amount to family member to sell for them to give them(the soldiers ) and their family some extra money, less than an ounce of dope always, usually 5 grams or so, maybe 10, but it's pretty damn pure and it's cut a bit and sold to a small number of people. Anyway Afghani #3 can be found in Detroit from time to time, Chicago sometimes, and a few other places in the US, not in large amounts ,but in large enough amounts that I personaly know two people who have bought and done some Afghani#3 dope here in the US..There was a bust in the midwest or somewhere a few years ago where some Nigerian smugglers had brought in 30+ kilos of Afghani#3 to be sold in North Carolina or somewhere, for some reason, but the US drug gang and the Nigerian Trafficers were arrested before the dope could hit the streets. And I myself have seen and used #3 Afghani heroin once with a guy that was getting it from some Africans in Minnesota!! Weird huh, not all that great compared to SA #4 powder, but I think the #3 afghani dope was cut more than the SA powder is I am used to, but it was a lot stronger than smoking tar, at least the few times I tried tar, smoked it every time, but tar I smoked was not the best quality tar either, guess being used to SA powder dope thats really good to fire, makes a difference.


----------



## DexterMeth

So how about them Chargers?


----------



## schizaphonic

this thread isn't really that private



> Originally Posted by [same dude]
> 
> Well after using heroin for about 15 years total ,on and off, I did some black tar heroin for the first time ever! I live in Memphis and always have gotten good to fire powder there,although there is tar in Memphis,the people I know that sell heroin only sell powder H..
> Anyway ,I am in North Central Arkansas in the sticks,for the past month,staying with some realtives here that are big weed smokers and all that.My uncle got a package in the mail on Saturday (yesterday) from our 1/2 white,1/2 mexcian cousins in San diego.They are married to mexican as well so they are well connected in san Diego with getting whatever kind of drug that comes through from TJ,Mexico into Cali..Anyway some of their in-laws live in san Diego,some live down in Mexico.
> I talked to my couisns a few weeks ago and asked if they could send me a little bit of some really good tar,before it was cut more for street level purity.Anyway they told me they would talk to a relative off on of the in laws they had living in Mexico,and mail a bit of tar to my uncle ..
> Anyway they talked to the in law in Mexico that lives in Michocan state in SW Mexico ,where a lotta opium poppys are grown,among other places in Mexico,but dude in Mexico knows some opium growers who sell their opium to some cartel people there who have a number of heroin labs in the area,so he got some of their best black tar, not pure of course ,but higher in potentcy than most all tar in the US.
> lol..he sent some of the tar with a dude that was headed to Tijuana anyway,and he took the tar there and one of my cousins went across and smuggled it back into san Diego , dunno how he did it and does not matter,anyway they kept part of the tar and cut it a bit and sold it to another local mexcian dealer...The rest they mailed to my uncle in Arkansas...lol
> Today and a little while ago also , i did some of the tar ,first time ever doing tar, smoked it with my uncle and later came to where I am staying here right now and got my rigs out and tossed a chunk into the spoon,put about 50 units of water and let it sit and dissolve on it's own for a while, stirred it with the rig cap,and the shit was all broken down!! no left over trash or residue or anything like some powder,only it was a dark brownish black liquid in the spoon.I drew up the 50 units and slammed the shot and I got really fucking high!! The tar was really strong as it was not cut ,but of course tar can only be so pure becasue of the other alkaloids and shit in it becasue of the way tar is made,but I was very happy with the high!! A great rush and more noddy than good powder heroin..I know it is not tar that you get on the street or from small dealers,but I can now say that black tar is really good shit ,when it is not cut anyway...



you would have to be pretty whacked not to recognize your own posts.... still it is fun 

maybe we should all stick to the OP rules


----------



## schizaphonic

DexterMeth said:
			
		

> So how about them Chargers?



reckon they'll make the playoffs?


----------



## The Rock Monster

BUSTY: The name in the PM IS NOT of the sender, it is the subject of the PM


I understand that it is not allowed to reveal who SENT the PM, but IDK that it wasn't allowed to name any names. Sorry.


----------



## Owl Eyed

i have a pretty good feeling of who sent that PM, papa. :3


----------



## DexterMeth

schizaphonic said:


> reckon they'll make the playoffs?



One of them definitetly will. 

Gotta support your team.


----------



## Owl Eyed

i hope so. i've never really gotten any fan mail except from llama several months ago.


----------



## DexterMeth

@Papa sominformum: Nope...killing myself right now.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

schizaphonic said:


> edit: papa 'arse' is UK English for ass


Canadians say it too.


----------



## D n A

> i just had to say something, loiokng at your nudes (im not a cree[p), but it makes me sad, you have the exact same shape body of my ex, same hips, same tummy, everything  she was the most beautifuil girl ive ever seen and i stikll love her to pieces now, snd it makes me miss her . sorry for beign weird, its my birthhday and im drunk an d wallowing in self pity.
> 
> ill lave you alone now


 


..wat


----------



## Keaton

You have some emo ass fans.


----------



## D n A

you should see the weird shit people send me sometimes.. this is isn't even the half of it


----------



## captainballs

D n A said:


> DEAR CAPAINBALLS,
> 
> I DONT NORMALLY TALK TO YOU BECAUSE YOUR A BOY BUT YOU SHOULD REALLY CHECK OUT THE NUDIE THREAD. I KNOW I AM "TOO OLD" BUT CHECK IT OUT ANYWAYS. THIS IS IMPORTANT.



man...


----------



## Keaton

D n A said:


> you should see the weird shit people send me sometimes.. this is isn't even the half of it



POST THAT SHITi


----------



## D n A

i deleted most of the good ones
but here's some recents that were interesting

[I'm doin it wrong because I didn't read the rules in the original post and I know I'm not allowed to repost infractions]


----------



## slushy muddy water

derp 
i guess youll have to talk about your bewbs more


----------



## papa

bewbs...FTW


----------



## D n A

damnit..


----------



## GenericMind

I haven't got a psycho threatening PM in awhile. 

slay used to send me some crazy shit when I made fun of him about slitting my neck and drinking my blood.


----------



## We are all ONE

*My reply: Sure buddy, send your address to my location*


Bet you don't, I feel like an idiot even having to try and ask you this.
Here's the thing both of my parents get social security but we're still short like 300 on our rent and I don't get my check until Monday. So we're already late and our landlord needs the rest of the money by today or tomorrow or we'll be getting evicted because we're already behind. He won't give us anymore time, believe me I tried. I had to pawn a bunch of shit last month just to scrape by on it and have nothing left to pawn. Being the friend and rich mother fucker you are I was wondering if you could loan me just like 80 or 100 bucks so I can give to my landlord so he'll give me a little more time to get the rest of the money on monday. If you could help me out buddy I'd really fucking appreciate it and I'd pay you back with interest just for helping me out as soon as I can. I've already asked everyone I can and my sister is gonna help out a little but seriously I have no where else to turn. You wouldn't just be helping me though you'd be helping my mom and dad and I won't forget it and you'll get your money back plus some.

If you can't do it it's alright, it's just we'll be evicted by Friday if I can't come up with this some how and my family and I are gonna be totally fucked. Even if you couldnt do 100 anything would help man, I feel like a fucking bum having to ask you, but I see you as more than just some dude from the internet, I see you as a good friend and you'd be helping out more then you could ever possibly know. PM me back and let me know what's up. Seriously you'd be saving my ass and my mom and dad's if you could help out, thanks for hearing my poor ass out either way :]


----------



## ChickenScratch

jesus.


----------



## GenericMind

Poor waylost.


----------



## lonewolf13

wAAo clear your inbox. its XMas time and my children need presents and formula...

yours eternally gratefully,
 Lonewolf13.


----------



## ChickenScratch

waao should run for mayor.


----------



## lonewolf13

the We Are All One Foundation For A Better Life.org


----------



## Busty St Clare

I feel like such a douche for only asking for a reach around now


----------



## D n A

> i'm willing to fly you both to atlanta so you can cum to my rubber sheet palace.  i don't even want to fuck.  i want the two of you to give me a bath while my 3 year old son sucks his thumb in the corner.  i will request that you both wear his dirty diapers on your head for our ceremony.  when we're finished, i want you to fuck my asshole with a leaf blower while girl with the tits cooks tofu on my grill.  then i'm going to kill both of you and fly your corpse back to canada in multiple fedex packages.  you fucking cunt.  let's get married.


----------



## ChickenScratch

meh...i was trying too hard.

i liked my follow up better.


----------



## D n A

agreed
tryin too hard, bro


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## ChickenScratch

not really.

it felt forced, but i just wanted to break the PM barrier with dna for future pooning purposes.


----------



## D n A

my inbox at the moment mainly consists of

messages from gm, keaton, cotb, and you
creepy messages from randoms about noods
a few music and trip report discussions
an infraction
and more creepy messages from randoms


----------



## ChickenScratch

what did gm pm you?


----------



## D n A

we were discussing le fase books


----------



## ChickenScratch

kids and their fucking facebooks and their twitters and their tweaks and what nots.


----------



## D n A

facebook timeline is up and running now.. I don't want to install it just yet
I hate change


----------



## DexterMeth

Stop getting high then.


----------



## Busty St Clare

ChickenScratch said:


> not really.
> 
> it felt forced, but i just wanted to break the PM barrier with dna for future pooning purposes.


 


D n A said:


> my inbox at the moment mainly consists of
> 
> messages from gm, keaton,* cotb*, and you
> creepy messages from randoms about noods
> a few music and trip report discussions
> an infraction
> and more creepy messages from randoms



You do that, I'll just sit in the corner with my video camera like a creep


----------



## ChickenScratch

It's all in the ground work


----------



## Mariposa

D n A said:


> creepy messages from randoms about noods



I would put a lot of money that I know the identity of one of these randoms.

And no, it isn't me.  Though if you really live in an igloo made of glitter, I'd like to come to a party at your house!


----------



## Keaton

D n A said:


> my inbox at the moment mainly consists of
> 
> messages from gm, keaton, cotb, and you
> creepy messages from randoms about noods
> a few music and trip report discussions
> an infraction
> and more creepy messages from randoms



FTR, gm, CoTB and I are also pm'ing about noods.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I know marissa has sent nudes to cotb and Fluff has sent whole pornos so I'll be pissed if she is with holding DNA nudes.


----------



## D n A

Keaton said:


> FTR, gm, CoTB and I are also pm'ing about noods.


they like metal penis, I see


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

B1tO'RoughJack said:
			
		

> well if you have nothing to offer then don't participate.
> 
> fuck you too homie...oh no...wait...you dont get the fucking.
> 
> PEACE you absolute crazy fucking drug addict...seriously I'd lay off the drugs, and then iI'm sure you can get women throwing themselves at you with the right smile if you work on yourself.
> 
> If you wanna remain a sexless loser, loadsa drugs seem the way to go.
> 
> ***, ****, & ***?? I'd lose the ***, and take the former 2 sparingly so you can actually learn something from the pair - they are invaluable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B1tO'RoughJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it would be fucking great if you could use that stunning intellect you supposedly have and adhere to a thread's aim of the game.
> 
> I accept your sarcastic apology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B1tO'RoughJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B1tO'RoughJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***** fuck off. Trolling SLR...dickhead.
> 
> 
> 
> you fuck off, cunt.
> i'm not trollin, i answered your question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are trolling...its a Q & A thread...you answer a question, and then ask another one...
> 
> You did it exactly the same before you penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh should i ask a question then ,will that make you happy?
> oh i'm fucking sor-rey for posting in whats obviously YOUR forum, since you dont like my answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know what?
> its very kind to shit on someone liek this when they dont have fucking anything to ask because they dont get shit.
> fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

crazy drug addict?
i dont roll or trip often, mostly just speed.
you're hilarious aren't you.
in the end, i'm on speed and i just dont give a fuck.
smoke ice all day, pop dex when you cant smoke ice.


----------



## kytnism

> So. I was just in Las Vegas the past few days.
> Sin City.
> Cocaine and hookers galore... and homeless people.
> (disclaimer: i was sleep deprived and was with some gnarly kids. do not attempt unless you have rocks to smoke)
> So I'm down there all weekend with a lot of people doing the normal ****** thing.
> Thursday night I rent some speakers for a hotel party, and I do (lolhotel got pissed) and I find someone who has tables and he's playing us some gnarly live tunes and during these 6 hours of partying two ipods got stolen, someone's shoes, someone's medicine, and some random girls clothes... now to name off what got broken. (Mind you, this is at 4 AM Friday morning and we got there Thursday afternoon) A window in the hotel... $300 on me... and Friday night someone dropped a coal off our hookah and it burnt a fatty hole in the rug. This all costed me $544 total... plus $400 for the room. FUCKMYLIFESHIT.
> 
> Alright, so that's cool and everything and during the time of our hotel party my friend Tim was yelling for people to come in to party and at 2 AM this lady who was beneath us (lol i feel bad for her) came up and was like "You guys have to knock the noise off." So Tim says "Bitch, you aint invited" and slams the door on her.
> So she's gone for 2 more hours and comes up at 4 and calls security and we have to cut the party out. (Alright, so I leave at this time with my lady and Bridgett)
> 
> We come back at like 7 AM and I left my wallet inside so Melanie who was still awake jumped to the door when we knocked and the lady comes up and gets all psycho on us so I left until 10 and there were no problems as far as I could tell. 10:30AM-12(Noon) I sleep.
> 
> Thursday I meet some dudes from Virgina and decide to kick it with them until about 3. I go in at 3 (and this kid who came in a different car but the same group of kids) broke one of his ankles jumping out our window (second story) because peer pressure is fucking comedy.
> 
> So he's stuck in the room for the duration (until Sunday at 3PM) Also, he's 15 and I'm his legal guardian but he didn't want to ruin our trip going to a hospital so we waited until we got back to California. IT LOOKED LIKE SWOLLEN AS FUCK. He now has a cast and his dad thinks I'm the best babysitter ever.
> 
> So Virgina kids, we head to North Vegas to hit up a restaurant (4PM) and we really leave that area at 2 AM. These kids are all smoking cigars (badassmotherfuckers) so we decide to stop a hooker and you know... do ****** stuff. We ask her how much it would be to cut off her big toe when we pull out the cigar cutter and she jumps back and says that isn't happening so their friend in James who's in back asks "How much would it be for death." and she tells us to fuck off.
> 
> So we get back and this guy Jeff who was in their room had this mad party going since 9, we roll up at 3:30 and at 5:20 security says if everyone doesn't leave his room is getting charged $10 per person (we had 50 in there) so we ended that.
> 
> So Q, the guy who we had the second party in paid $350 for a call girl and invited 25 dudes in and they ran a train on her. 25 guys fucked this chick. I only heard about it but that was nuts.
> 
> So shit like this went down all weekend and I got 6 hours of sleep and I had a fucking blast.
> 
> idk if I typed this so here I go again.
> Thursday night I was walking down to the strip with Emily and Vaughn and this homeless dude calls himself a "Broke Chris Rock" and wants to do some of his comedic stuff for us but we bail. I then told him we smoked rocks and he was trying to get me to hook him up but I only told him I smoke rocks hoping he'd know who Tyrone Biggums is... but when you're homeless I guess you don't get to watch The Chappell Show.
> 
> THAT WAS JUST A PORTION OF MY WEEKEND. BUT YEAH. I FELT LIKE YOU SHOULD KNOW HOW I DO IT.
> (first time in vagas too!!)



i love my winbox.



...kytnism...


----------



## marissaaaaaa

lololol i forgot about these series of messages. this was from like 2 months ago



> This is going to sound very strange, so bear with me. A few days ago I passed off a picture of you from the Girls of Bluelight thread as a picture of my girlfriend (I have no girlfriend). I'm not sure why I picked you, I guess you were just the most girlfriend like girl I could find.
> 
> An old 'friend' of mine was making fun of me because I'd never had a girlfriend and was now in college and still GFless. I got fed up with it and tried to lie my way out of it. I'm a bit of a shut-in (anxiety issues) so I'm in a pickle now that they want more pics of you. It's just not plausible that the only pictures I have of you are when you are in a Minnie Mouse costume.
> 
> Do you have any of you just chilling in normal clothes? And could you send them my way? I know this must seem super creepy etc, but I don't want any other information or anything. My skype is ******if you have any questions.
> 
> I am not a stalker I promise.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Major troll opportunity there marissa


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Busty St Clare said:


> I know marissa has sent nudes to cotb and Fluff has sent whole pornos so I'll be pissed if she is with holding DNA nudes.



lol yeah i did send her some, but it was when i last minute took new pics for the calendar and couldn't pick. she had good submissions last year so i wanted her opinion~
of course that went to waste anyways.
and now i look creepy...
lmao


----------



## marissaaaaaa

there's more. i decided to try and help him out emotionally and he got pissed then we had a break through.



> I was facing a pack mentality and panicked >.<
> 
> They were all of the opinion that I must be gay and therefore sub human. I have nothing against being gay, but I'd rather not be perceived as sub human.
> 
> It would help me so much if I could have a few. Just send them through skype or something. If you can't that's fine, but any help would be great.





ME: Interestinggg. idk. i would've just been like "no i don't have a girlfriend, no i'm not gay, and there's nothing wrong with either of those things!"
 like i just feel strange helping someone out whose doing something so against my nature ya know like stand up for yourself bro!



> So you would take the social alienation route
> 
> I'm going to be honest here. I know I sent you a questionable PM and asked a favor of you that is pretty insane and not reasonable. I'm fine if you don't feel comfortable with doing it; if I was in your shoes I don't know if I would do it either.
> 
> I would prefer not to be judged though._* I'm not a pretty girl like you are and I don't have the natural advantages socially that come with it (although I recognize that there are disadvantages too). I'm average looking, slightly chubby, and in my freshman year of college. I don't want to spend the next 3 years by myself.
> *_
> /rage
> 
> Sorry if that came out harsh. It's looking like I'll probably have to take your advice anyways. There are always friends to be made on internet forums who don't judge your relationship status (or lack there-of).





> sorry if I offended you, I know life isn't e-z mode just because you are pretty. You probably have random people hitting on you when you would rather just go about business. At least I don't have that problem!



lolwat.
nothing bothers me more than people thinking my life is peaches and cream and awesome cause i'm a decent looking white girl. and because of that i have all this "white privilege" and fucking cause i'm "pretty" i have friends and boyfriends and an awesome social life. 
so opposite of the truth lawlz.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

marissaaaaaa said:


> lolwat.
> nothing bothers me more than people thinking my life is peaches and cream and awesome cause i'm a decent looking white girl. and because of that i have all this "white privilege" and fucking cause i'm "pretty" i have friends and boyfriends and an awesome social life.
> so opposite of the truth lawlz.



Although im sure it has plenty of perks that being retarded black and transvestite doesnt have.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

true. i might not have my job otherwise.
i haven't seen a single staff person that's not white and cute besides busboys, delivery guys, and cooks. lolz.


----------



## Owl Eyed

marissaaaaaa said:


> lolwat.
> nothing bothers me more than people thinking my life is peaches and cream and awesome cause i'm a decent looking white girl. and because of that i have all this "white privilege" and fucking cause i'm "pretty" i have friends and boyfriends and an awesome social life.
> so opposite of the truth lawlz.



you have to admit you're still at a major advantage whether you choose to recognize this or not. you can refuse to acknowledge it, but you can't really deny it. 
as far as 'white privilege' goes, i believe that varies widely. but you still have the upper hand in a lot of cases.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

meh idk. being a woman still has it's drawbacks regardless of appearance or race.
and my looks aren't that much of an advantage imo. i think they're a hindrance a lot of the time to be honest.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I know for a fact it must cost you a fortune in conditioner to maintain your curls


----------



## lonewolf13

i'd pay $50 american dollars to have marissaaaa or slushy shake the badonkadonk for like 3 minutes.


----------



## Owl Eyed

marissaaaaaa said:


> meh idk. being a woman still has it's drawbacks regardless of appearance or race.
> and my looks aren't that much of an advantage imo. i think they're a hindrance a lot of the time to be honest.



men are weak, dont be a faggot.

and that's because you let it be a weakness.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Busty St Clare said:


> I know for a fact it must cost you a fortune in conditioner to maintain your curls


HOW DID YOU KNOW??
it really does lol. i go through hair product every couple weeks or month and shampoo and conditioner i have to get the OD huge ass bottles of like tresseme and pantene. 
i've found a money saver though. instead of buying the expensive curl cream, i get the stuff from the colored women's section of the hair junk. it's only like 4 bucks and works great. 
and i spurlge a little on hair oil sometimes, i don't use that every day though. and i use my roommate's hair spray. lolz


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahhahahaha colored women?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

my bad, _women of color_


----------



## xstayfadedx

marissaaaaaa said:


> my bad, _women of color_



I actually use to own that....  Lol the hair lotion, shampoo and conditioner.  It worked so good.


----------



## DexterMeth

Even just one of those three products costs more than a $5 balloon.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

cost vs reward = baloon win


----------



## lonewolf13

Dear lonewolf13,

You have received a warning at Bluelight.

Reason:
-------
Violation of forum guidelines

That meme was taking it too far, man. I'm taking down the post as it was racist and offensive.

Keep in mind we don't tolerate racism for any race whatsoever.

Thanks.
-------

Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.

All the best,
Bluelight 

c0tb spanked me but it was nice.


----------



## DexterMeth

Awe!? Love at first ban.


----------



## We are all ONE

lonewolf13 said:


> Dear lonewolf13,
> 
> You have received a warning at Bluelight.
> 
> Reason:
> -------
> Violation of forum guidelines
> 
> That meme was taking it too far, man. I'm taking down the post as it was racist and offensive.
> 
> Keep in mind we don't tolerate racism for any race whatsoever.
> 
> Thanks.
> -------
> 
> Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.
> 
> All the best,
> Bluelight
> 
> c0tb spanked me but it was nice.



I have found that people that have a problem w racism are not haters per say, but if they were on a block in the ghetto, would be scared shitless

edit: that did not come out right, but Im leaving it


----------



## DexterMeth

I was banned from the ghetto for talking shit about Muslims.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Im only afraid of what i cant see ie. black people at night


----------



## DexterMeth

Just spot out the glowing orange spots floating some 5 feet in the air.


----------



## lonewolf13

unless they smile


----------



## Busty St Clare

Funny you should say that. We had lunch with a couple of West Auckland gang bangers last week. They tried to intimidate us off a park bench but cotb was such a bad bitch she just stared them down.


----------



## DexterMeth

I can honestly imagine her doing that.


----------



## lonewolf13

she even scares me


----------



## nowdubnvr6




----------



## DexterMeth

Imma go piss in a sink


----------



## lonewolf13

goodnight.


----------



## DexterMeth

nowdubnvr6 said:


>



I'm fucking full-proof.


----------



## MikeOekiM

I was so excited that i got my first private message and then this is what it read:

Dear MikeOekiM,

You have received a warning at Bluelight.

Reason:
-------
Other BLUA Violation

Dude. Can you take your off-topic posts OUT of the various picture threads please?

This is an official warning, but I'll pull on my rubber gloves and infract your arse if it happens again. You've been around long enough now to know better. 

Thanks.
-------

Original Post:
https://www.bluelight.org/xf_live/index.php?posts/10299998/


> whats the point of having a vagina if you dont post it all over the internet?



Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.

All the best,
Bluelight


----------



## DexterMeth

You are a badass.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

> Also all those naked pics u put on there are so hot that it rises the comps temperature too.:D
> 
> Hope that helps. If u ever need computer help or any other help hit me up anytime.
> 
> Forever yours,
> 
> -TALLY





> No problem, kiddo.



^he was helping me try to figure out how to make my computer work


and i just found these:


			
				TALLY 2.0 said:
			
		

> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TALLY 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TALLY 2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> self-loathing night oh yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very beautiful.
> 
> 
> -TALLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolol thanks booo
> idk i've been feeling like super shit lately like idk. whatever
> thanks
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too. So, i feel ya.
> 
> Was just hoping to get u to crack a smile.
> 
> Cheer up.
> 
> -TALLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol thanksss.
> idk man. i feel like sometimes my freinds at college don't really like me. and i never realized until recently but i kind of rate myself i guess based on the kind of attention i get from guys, which has bascally been nonexistant lately so i'm just lke WTH IS WRONG WITH ME
> 
> idk.
> i'm drunk.
> let;s not talk about this tomorrow haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont need to prove yourself to anybody. Just do what you wanna do. Eventually it will all come together.
> 
> You really are smokin hot though. so you shouldnt even trip about that. Any guy would be very lucky to have you.
> 
> Your secret is safe with me.
Click to expand...


i must have been very drunk cause i don't remember that conversation at all.
it was also in may.

i miss him


----------



## marissaaaaaa

lolol OMG.



			
				*** said:
			
		

> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marissaaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's not clear enough for me... You'll be 18 in 19 days?
> 
> 
> 
> 8) yes.
> plz don't gimme da banhammer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> am i gunna get killed? :(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't know.* I'm talking to the other admins on AIM right now.
Click to expand...


bl admins.
unsure if death is a proper response to CP.


----------



## slushy muddy water

bahahaha oh goodtimes


----------



## DexterMeth

This reminds me of walking into a hospital only to realize that even the most qualified and seasoned professionals are like 5 years old in the mind.


----------



## kytnism

> The møøn had this super gnarly ring around it that brought me back to the day that Keaton first saw me naked. I was on LSD and it was a supet funky negative trip near the end but I enjoyed it.
> Alright, cool. So, I was out in the hills with my girlfriend and we had a quickie because the møøn was so entrancing, peaceful and put us in such a serene mood. But what I'm trying to get at is the quickie was a little bit longer then a quickie and 3 positions later I had dirt in some places that made me a little uncomfortble. I even had a leaf in my shorts. :3
> There's a lot of body fluids in, on, around this tree that we did the deed by.
> I've also discovered there's some perverted squirrels out there. Nasty creepers just watching sex. Should probably film those little animals pounding each other.
> They would not approve.
> Lol marijuana. Exhibit A.
> Flying high.





...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

Lol zach


----------



## kytnism

wrong

you have three guesses. choose them wisely 

...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

Hrm, let's see.  Who else does this " :3 " ?
Who else knows him? 
hrm...


----------



## kytnism

you know him well.

...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

Obviously
He should post more in the lounge


----------



## kytnism

in that instance, think ED and ovens.

...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

ic.


----------



## Pharcyde

who else but matt writes those crazy pms


----------



## DexterMeth

No clue, but  wtf is this crap: :3


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## kytnism

bingo jans. 

and dex, the mention of a "girlfriend" immediately eliminates zach.

...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

I seen and heard crazier shit, but you're usually right.


----------



## Pharcyde

xenocat said:


> bingo jans.
> 
> and dex, *the mention of a "girlfriend" immediately eliminates zac*h.
> 
> ...kytnism...



lol


----------



## lonewolf13

someone needs to send me funny PM's


----------



## DexterMeth

There is nothing private about this thread.


----------



## pharmakos

D n A said:
			
		

> k im sorry
> here's a nude in apology
> 
> http://brainsyndicate.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/tumblr_llyyyypp7g1qiaib3o1_500.png?w=640



lol


----------



## pharmakos

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:
			
		

> Dear thenightwatch,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Bluelight.
> 
> Reason: Repeated Violation
> -------
> You have been warned previously and have repeatedly made numerous off-topic posts. You have left me no option but to infract you.
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires.  Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> Original Post:
> https://www.bluelight.org/xf_live/index.php?posts/10333570/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D n A said:
> 
> 
> 
> all 8 bent inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straighten it out for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the best,
> Bluelight
Click to expand...


sorry


----------



## D n A

that ok TNW


----------



## GenericMind

Gay


----------



## D n A

one infraction away from a 3day vacation


----------



## GenericMind

My little girl is growing up.


----------



## slushy muddy water

D n A said:


> that ok TNW



omg twins!



> Dear slushy muddy water,
> 
> You have received a warning at Bluelight.
> 
> Reason:
> -------
> Other BLUA Violation
> 
> Knock it off lady! First and only warning.
> -------
> 
> Original Post:
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=10324761
> you like making sentences into questions to imply your own intelligence
> Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow.
> 
> All the best,
> Bluelight


----------



## kytnism

you can be infracted/banned for displaying intellect nao?

...kytnism...


----------



## D n A

apparently, yes


----------



## kytnism

welcome to germany?

...kytnism...


----------



## slushy muddy water

it was my first 






in eight years


----------



## Busty St Clare

She infracted me for using her account


----------



## pharmakos

xenocat said:


> you can be infracted/banned for displaying intellect nao?
> 
> ...kytnism...



this all started because i posted nudes

i'm sorry the lounge


----------



## DexterMeth

Busty St Clare said:


> She infracted me for using her account


Lol win


----------



## Sepher

slushy muddy water said:


> omg twins!



Hahahaha! That's made my day. Mainly cos I got one too and Captain Paranoia did his thing with a _'Bet Slushy didn't get one?'_ Should never have doubted. COTB is quite obviously perfectly even-handed with this sort of thing. Out to get all of us! :uhoh:


----------



## D n A

the post that I got a warning for contained a picture 




> I read a random comment where it said you liked gore videos. Check out mentalzero.com and theync.com


I think I'm starting to give people the wrong impression


----------



## GenericMind

Start?


----------



## DexterMeth

lol


----------



## D n A

yesterday I was looking up mutant porn to post in a thread 
and I went to go send this youtube video to keaton on IM but I guess I didn't copy the link right, so I sent him some fucked up porn instead

it was really awkward


----------



## slushy muddy water

Sepher said:


> Hahahaha! That's made my day. Mainly cos I got one too and Captain Paranoia did his thing with a _'Bet Slushy didn't get one?'_ Should never have doubted. COTB is quite obviously perfectly even-handed with this sort of thing. Out to get all of us! :uhoh:



oh hush you
im no ones favorite


----------



## ChickenScratch

slushy muddy water said:


> oh hush you
> im no ones favorite



i like how you're trolling for attention here.


----------



## DexterMeth

D n A said:


> yesterday I was looking up mutant porn to post in a thread
> and I went to go send this youtube video to keaton on IM but I guess I didn't copy the link right, so I sent him some fucked up porn instead
> 
> it was really awkward



lol
Tell him you had autocorrect on


----------



## D n A

DexterMeth said:


> lol
> Tell him you had autocorrect on



DnA: http://www.pay-site-discounts.com/wp-content/uploads/freakfuckersimg.jpg
DnA: OOPS
DnA: wrong one
Keaton: WHAT
Keaton: THAT was the wrong one?


----------



## DexterMeth

"I accidently posted the one from my favorites bar and not my internet history  "


----------



## poopie

A PM from Vibby makes me feel extra speshul.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya, she posted in here like twice yesterday, but they were extra special posts.


----------



## D n A

Erich Generic said:
			
		

> I am your executor, this is my revenge.
> You betrayed to use and now the cost is at your expense.


lol


----------



## DexterMeth

Just got this one:
"You're a lot more boring than I thought you'd be. I take back the cyber offer.
 Only queers do legal drugs. "
lol


----------



## coelophysis

^ Lol you draw in the weirdos huh?


----------



## DexterMeth

All walks of life.  Good people.


----------



## kytnism

> Oh yay
> 
> I'm tripping absolute fuck balls atm :D



lime green jelly.



...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

mmm ewes and shit


----------



## D n A

> I'm not 100% joking...while we did not nom on the munging, in afghanistan, I stepped on a few decaying dead bodies and seen other troops do it too, and, even one on a dead pregenant woman...yeah, there really was a fountian of ghastly decaying tissue ejected from vagoo and pooper.
> 
> oh my god the smell.


mmmm


----------



## nowdubnvr6

mmm cold pizza and reading that = puke


----------



## rocknroll702

gross


----------



## D n A

rocknroll702 said:


> gross


I thought it was quite pleasing to read, I'm wetter than the pacific ocean right now


----------



## slushy muddy water

weirdos gunna weird


----------



## D n A

will you weird with us? %)


----------



## DexterMeth

Reality is so weird.  Imma fairy tail it.


----------



## kytnism

> C'mon, you don't want to go around supporting a guy like *****. There is a lot of evil lurking behind his cute little snub-nosed face. You will one day learn to appreciate a real man like me and support my political positions openly on CEP.
> 
> Hasta la vista! :D



...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

That person sounds like a jellicious little butthurt brainstem..


----------



## Owl Eyed

xenocat said:


> ...kytnism...


 
Tell that secret admirer and there is nothing but fat, blood, mucuous membrane, various tissues and bone behind this cute, snub-nosed face.


----------



## Bardeaux

xenocat said:


> ...kytnism...



Lol.


----------



## pharmakos

DexterMeth said:


> Reality is so weird.  Imma fairy tail it.



it would be even weirder if reality didn't exist


----------



## DexterMeth

What would be weird about that?
Zero times one million is 7


----------



## pharmakos

DexterMeth said:


> What would be weird about that?
> Zero times one million is 7



try to imagine nothingness

monks meditate for years trying to do that

us kids can do it with drugs these days though


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh, so drugs are a new thing? I c.  

nightwatch


----------



## pharmakos

psychedelics are a hell of a lot more common than they used to be.  also, they are available to anyone now, rather than being rationed out by spiritual masters or shamans or what have you.

also, dissociatives are pretty damn new and produce more of a forced ego death than traditional psychedelics.


----------



## DexterMeth

Or maybe modern day industrialized society is the opposite of what was.


----------



## D n A

should i send nightwatch some more pics of severed penises?


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh hi DNA.  definitely.  You might have to change tactics this time.  I'm pretty sure that's all he thought about in prison.


----------



## pharmakos

i wonder if he even checks this thread


----------



## claire22

thenightwatch said:


> i wonder if he even checks this thread



shut the fuck up nightwatch, go stick your wonky dick into a chainsaw somewhere


----------



## panic in paradise

thats right hooty head.


----------



## debaser

Come on.


----------



## pharmakos

claire22 said:


> shut the fuck up nightwatch, go stick your wonky dick into a chainsaw somewhere



uhhhh wtf did i do?


----------



## claire22

be born


----------



## pharmakos

i consider it a mistake too

have a nice day, eh?


----------



## Owl Eyed

theehe.


----------



## lonewolf13

hey hippychick can i get a copy of that keylogger?  pm me.


----------



## tricomb

Owl Eyed said:


> theehe.



I think this is now a BL meme. Someone should put a black box around it and a witty white caption.


----------



## nolys

I'm not loved and have no friends on BL so I don't get any funny PMs


----------



## Busty St Clare

lonewolf13 said:


> hey hippychick can i get a copy of that keylogger?  Pm me.



don"t open the pm!!!!


----------



## captainballs

I think hippychick is bluffing. She can't really keylog anyone - she just doesn't know how and doesn't have the balls.


----------



## nolys

Thanks busty I feel like less of a social retard now :D


----------



## lonewolf13

nolys sounds like cylon backwards tbph


----------



## nolys

Huh? Lol


----------



## Owl Eyed

> i never pictured you as the reading type, but that's coool. what are you reading? hustler for women? (do they make that?)



wat.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Owl Eyed said:


> theehe.



hahahahah ow wow that sounds like one of those internet tough guy copypastas.


----------



## freddy47

Speaking of internet tough guys. I just got one from a racist prick in CE&P actually entitled Internet tough guy.



> Yea ur all big and bad talking ur shit sitting behind ur computer or phone but let me tell u one thing u wouldn't have the balls to talk ur shit to my face. And if u think u do then tell me where u live and ill make sure we can arrange a face to face meeting cause Im betting u don't have the balls bitch!!


----------



## captainballs

Them yanker posts.


----------



## debaser

He just needs a good spank and some english crash courses.


----------



## freddy47

He doesn't deserve to be in a classroom IMHO.


----------



## ChickenScratch

threats of violence over the internet are really one of the main reasons i keep logging in.  they never get old.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Stfu ill fuk u up


----------



## ChickenScratch

Fight me!


----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## freddy47

^lol


----------



## lonewolf13

"When I first came on here, you said I was pretty cool, now you're being a fucking jerk. Why? "


welcome to the Lounge


----------



## pharmakos

nekointheclouds said:
			
		

> You know if you didnt spend so much time trying to defend the fact your not upset, regardless of if your upset or not, people would leave you alone. Its not even that tcers dont like you...your just really easy to get a reaction from.



lol she should know i don't have it in me to keep my mouth shut :D

you're*


----------



## New

tnw, so easy to troll.



> I've got a lyrical possession
> I'd be a verbal transgression if didn't
> take a minute to talk to all of yo
> Abut the meaning of meaning
> The gleaned moment of what it means
> To truly be a Bro
> A Bro ain't a bro - that's a weak ass invention
> What I seek is a
> Stronger connection
> From Nevada to Florida
> From the Tri-State to Sparta
> We all strapped
> Or at least strapped for cash
> From buying our products
> Like that tussin and hash
> A Bro can wear a bra
> A Bro can wear a jock
> A Bro can be too cool
> For their doors to unlock
> A Bro ain't explainable
> A Bro is quite attainable
> Just _BROFIST IN THE AIR_
> And show me what you made of BRO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........
> ...................__
> ............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
> ........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
> ........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
> .........\.................'...../
> ..........''...\.......... _.·´
> ............\..............(
> 
> BRO THIS iS AMAZING! YOU POST IT IN WORDS YET?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not yet.  I was thinking of posting it in the lounge, but I wanted the BROFIST seal of approval first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BRO YOU BETTER FUCKING POST THIS BEFORE I DO BRO!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kenickie

Subdude said:
			
		

> Some of the responses you have made to my postings exhibit profound and unwarranted hate. You've taken parts of my posts from other threads [and placing them in different threads] and out of context.
> 
> I studied Social and Abnormal Psychology along with a Sociology in college... My wife is a Psychotherapist and I've had yrs of therapy myself. So I know a little of what I speak. I suspect you don't know who you really are yet. All I have to go on is based on your postings and the following profile, webpage photos, and the avatar you project. Granted not much info but significant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BL Webpage photo [Real you and recent?]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avatar [wishful?]
> 
> I feel sorrow for youngsters like yourself. You're still young and can/will grow and mature. I truly hope you seek and find help as I have... it's an ongoing process. Anger and hate usually starts in childhood based on horrible experience. Mine happened during a war I didn't want to participate in. I'm not trying diagnose you ... simply telling you what I know.
> 
> Subdude
> 
> PS: My post reply wasn't good either but I'm a human being with plenty of my own faults.... and was based on your false claims... especially the "baby killer" part.




what i said was that i'm sick of paying taxes so he can sit around and complain about all the fucking n***** muslims like me who hate him and his 'culture' and how butt hurt he was about it, so go get a job or kill yourself, societal parasite! of course, as a responsible republican, he responded like this ^^ instead of just admitting he's a bum who is killing social security and won't get a job like a fucking communist. fuck you subdude, I HATE WHITEY.


eta: those images of me are hosted on his private server. i'm in subdude's spankbank. bout ready to die if you know what i mean.


----------



## We are all ONE

Kenickie said:


> I HATE WHITEY.



Pander still reminds me of 50 cent


----------



## ChickenScratch

pander is black as fuck.


----------



## Kenickie

i'd like to find that picture of us with U2 taking elephant dicks to the face and post it there since Subdude is too afraid to come in here

what the fuck is a BL WebPage photo?


----------



## We are all ONE

lol I remember that pic
BL wepage photo...dunno


----------



## lonewolf13

i like how ur not wearing a bra. sexxxy


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> i'd like to find that picture of us with U2 taking elephant dicks to the face and post it there since Subdude is too afraid to come in here
> 
> what the fuck is a BL WebPage photo?



you are the angriest black woman in atlanta.  and we all know that all black women in atlanta are angry as fuck.  congrats.


----------



## Kenickie

oh yeah these










kill em all


----------



## shimazu

Kenickie if you said KRS One was your dad Id believe it


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, but you wear stars and bars to be an ironic faggoty hipster.

mutherfukkin, helllzzz yea boi.


----------



## bagochina

> muslims like me



muslim this month, what is next month going to be?


----------



## Kenickie

bagochina said:


> muslim this month, what is next month going to be?



i dunno, hopefully using mommy's platinum card to chop up my dope alone in my apartment like you.


----------



## ChickenScratch

fucking burn.


----------



## Bomboclat

Kenickie's creepin, just keep it on the downlow. Nobody else supposed to know.


----------



## alasdairm

Owl Eyed said:


>


i laugh every-time i read that fail. it's basically this: i'll create a gui interface in visual basic, see if i can track an ip address

59 more days...

alasdair


----------



## Kenickie

bombo knows what's up  






i responded. we'll see if he says anything back or if he just runs to some smod and says that i'm picking on him or something.


----------



## Kenickie

Kenickie said:
			
		

> If you're so learned, why don't you have a job and stop sucking me dry? If you know absolutely nothing about me, how on earth can you say I have no idea who I am? It's like you're being a hypocrite and an idiot at the same time, which is something I guess you should be proud of. It's only anger and hate if I spit the same shit you post right back at you, which is pretty hilarious. I hate all these lazy bums who think they are entitled to something because they think they are crazy or hurt or something, but that's what charity is for and I'm no fucking charity. Go tell them about how sad you are for my generation and how scared you are of all this god damned Sharia Law and how your mechanic doesn't speak English and how mad that makes you and how you hate waiting behind all those chocolate drop babies in line. I'm sure they'll listen to you.
> As for all your other shit, my avatar is of a singer I like and so that says something about how damaged and fucked up I am? Because it's not normal for 20something girls to like rock singers? Or is it because she's not mulatto like me? Do I need to have all my avatars be racially correct women? Would that help you feel better, if you forced everyone to use gender and race appropriate avatars? My boyfriend's avatar is a bear. What does your sociology tell you about that? That he's into bestiality? That he wishes he was a bear?
> 
> That photo of me is hosted on your private server. Does your wife know you spank it to mud races? I hope so. Sounds like she could help you with whatever underlying problem makes you feel that way.





			
				Subdude said:
			
		

> So so much anger and hate.... Thats all I can say.





			
				Kenickie said:
			
		

> i've been posting our entire conversation in the lounge. http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/5...-Thread/page29
> 
> so please do keep sending me asinine one sentence messages that prove you can't form a cohesive argument against an angry hateful 23 year old girl. what a man!



i hope he comes back with something before i gotta go today.


----------



## SubDude

lonewolf13 said:


> i like how ur not wearing a bra. sexxxy



YUK... I had to take her photos off my host... too disgusting and not worth the space taken... even though it's about .000000000000000000000000000001%


----------



## nolys

Kenickie said:


> i hope he comes back with something before i gotta go today.



Is it possible your being trolled? You write massive pm, he replys with a one liner, you write another... Wasting your own time if u get me?


----------



## Pharcyde

Kenickie said:


> oh yeah these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kill em all



Tell the mister a 20gauge is a childs gun


----------



## Owl Eyed

the irony in your shirt.


----------



## nolys

Randy from my name is earl


----------



## pharmakos

...


----------



## Busty St Clare

I sent you a PM telling you that we don't allow reposts of infractions. Why would we want to make a badge of honour out of something that is essentially a punishment?

I wasn't even going to warn you but you were an arse. Probably better that I don't have to read any of your shit for a day or two.

Come back when you have something entertaining to contribute Thursday.


----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## Busty St Clare

That's two in two days. Almost double what I have had to infract in 2 years. 

Slushy better post some T n A or you might be next


----------



## slushy muddy water

but my t is so mad at the a
one was all this 
and the other was all that
then they started throwing things and screaming
it was terrible
just terrible


----------



## shimazu

might want to get that checked out


----------



## pharmakos

lol




			
				Ferris Beuller said:
			
		

> We are cool man. It's only the Lounge... it is supposed to be drama sprickled with shits and giggles.
> 
> Welcome back




lets all turn over a new leaf guys

PLUR


----------



## Seyer

I dont even.


----------



## Bomboclat

Well do you know who he is?!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Dude that's Alaskan John. How can you not know who he is.


----------



## Bomboclat

Well im not religious.


----------



## Seyer

Bomboclat said:


> Well do you know who he is?!



I wish I did.


----------



## We are all ONE

Once again, my work here is complete. All I read was Sexiest TBH...exhwewz still cant see straight..off to the bars I say

*Have a great night. I haven't had that kind of real fun in a very long time. I really enjoyed being with you. You helped me to remember what's its like. You are definitely one of the SEXIEST and coolest people I have ever met. I was totally bragging about you to my best friend just now. I can't wait to see u again sometime.*


----------



## Bill

^


----------



## We are all ONE

FTR - that was not from POOPie..hers are much more x rated


----------



## poopie

We are all ONE said:


> FTR - that was not from POOPie..hers are much more x rated



I'm at a loss for words. And that happens...never. Plus, my PMs are always about poop, Magellan.

It was PI, wasn't it?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Fuck no.  It would have tons of swearing if it was from me.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

It was CS, obviously.


----------



## ArCi

Kenickie said:


> i dunno, hopefully using mommy's platinum card to chop up my dope alone in my apartment like you.



lol gtfo bagochina
10/10


----------



## We are all ONE

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> It was CS, obviously.


CS dumped me for Kenny Rogers


----------



## ArCi

what a shame..


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## xstayfadedx

nolys said:


> Randy from my name is earl



I just saw this but *LMFAO!*


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## ArCi

slushy muddy water said:


> but my t is so mad at the a
> one was all this
> and the other was all that
> then they started throwing things and screaming
> it was terrible
> just terrible



i understand you


----------



## iheartthisthread

you gotta know when to hold `em
know when to fold `em
know when to walk away
and know when to run...


----------



## xstayfadedx

> Hey, can you please stop telling people that I sent you pictures.  That was a long time ago that I did and it's no ones business.



I won't mention who sent this but I'll give a hint *cough* *cough* _Lysis_


----------



## Tripman

> lol wow man u make threats with banning me in previous thread i was apologizing to tricomb? wow kid u are a fuckin tool what are you 12(tripman) lmao oh no man please dont ban me !! haha ur stupid as fuck bro grow the fuck up u faggot virgin i promise you if u ban me or do not apologize publically in this thread my senior staff friend is gonna fuck you in the ass so hard you will be coughing up cum u fuckin homo virgin get off your power trip bro your a fuckin mod on a junkie druggie site your not cool so grow the fuck up kid im calling my friend tomorrow you will be stripped as a mod at the least (you really will be i hope you realize that)


----------



## shimazu

I have a pm from hippiechild asking if I wanted to know how to get Kaspersky


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

> >.<... I do not like you. I will pretend that i do though to prevent further conflictions



You're a pie chart.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Some creeper said:
			
		

> Busty St Clare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some creeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey whats up with the nudie thread?! 88 pages and there were only 6 when i fapped this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> You come into this world alone. You will leave this world alone. That doesn't mean you have to have sex alone for your entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shit i see what happened you guys just moved my last post into the off topic thread that was very sneaky of you.
Click to expand...


Why do I get all the weird ones?


----------



## Pharcyde

some ed faggot said:
			
		

> Sherlock Faggot?
> What does that mean?
> youre a nice bluelighter



ed faggots always buggin me n shit


----------



## We are all ONE

sorry boo
was drunk


----------



## Owl Eyed

Busty St Clare said:


> Why do I get all the weird ones?



busty pls, 
i've gotten some eyebrow raising messages before.


----------



## Bomboclat

Feel free to share with the whole class, will.i.am


----------



## debaser




----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## Owl Eyed

Bomboclat said:


> Feel free to share with the whole class, will.i.am



you know i'll get banned if i do.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

from someone always posting about dxm...


> I'm trying to fulfill a prophecy...Do you know who I am? If not, I apologize for the weirdness


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Seyer said:


> I dont even.





sarcophagus.heels said:


> from someone always posting about dxm...




Alaskan John strikes again.


----------



## Libby

puuurrrrrr this boy is hot loulou


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Ah, yup, it was the Alaskan. Threw me for a loop, that one.


----------



## Bomboclat

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Alaskan John strikes again.




We are not worthy


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^That grammar makes me cringe.



Bomboclat said:


> We are not worthy



One day.


----------



## New

A question for the ladies:

How many of you get creepy pms from internet guys trying to hit on you? And can you post them?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Never!  Or else I would be sharing that shit.


----------



## Libby

*giggle*


----------



## alasdairm

<snipped> said:
			
		

> I know I give you a lot of shit especially in the lounge but I really have a lot of respect for you and the work you do around the site. Please dont tell anybody I sent this


lol.



alasdair


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I think that was guido.


----------



## Bomboclat

thenightwatch said:


>



Ahahahahahahhahaha
this is great
I am glorious


----------



## Seyer

Bomboclat said:


> Ahahahahahahhahaha
> this is great
> I am glorious fabulous


Indeed.


----------



## Keaton

> Omfg Jesus I'm gonna die shitfuckniggercunttitballs
> This movie is scary and I'm gonna pee on everything and this isn't cool
> It was all mellow for the first half and then it got real bad real fast and I can't wake Emily up cus she has work and I'm gonna die
> SOS AIDS RIP CANCER
> *snip* 93-12




i lol'd


----------



## Seyer

Lmfaoooo! Bless the amazonians.


----------



## lonewolf13

and then SOME


----------



## debaser

now it's up to you guize


----------



## Seyer

Wut.


----------



## ArCi

^ consider only the right panel of the diptych (ie. it's not wombie but the computer which is important in this PM)






fuck you lou ill pour sand down your rectum


----------



## ArCi

lol lou your favorite pic


----------



## Owl Eyed

> I was sussing out what the Lounge is all about today, and I came across:
> 
> "nolys
> shimazu
> thenightwatch
> simply_live
> lonewolf13
> libby
> 
> 
> plenty of others, but i hope you all lose your fingers and end up having to type by rolling your face across your keyboard.
> your posts would be more enjoyable that way."
> 
> Props to you friend, that made me piss myself laughing. I love abrasive humour. So yes, I just popped in because.."credit where credit's due" and all the jazz.
> 
> I'm not a suck up FYI, I'm just fucking high
> 
> Keep up the good work, you entertaining kid.



and



> ... Ive been making poo threads long before you knew what Bluelight was and I joined way before you even knew the fuck it means to get high. Have fun moderating 50 people on a Sunday night when this place used to have 100 and be at least 4 times better. Maybe 5 times. Step on a leggo, noob.


----------



## Busty St Clare

lol the lounge has only had 5 funny cunts at any one time and maybe 3 decent set of tits. The rest is filler


----------



## Owl Eyed

the sender of the pm was just upset because i told them to shut up and suck shit.


----------



## guineaPig

Poo threads? Oldschoolism, and former mod?
GL?


----------



## slushy muddy water

> I WENT SHOPPING



without me


----------



## Libby

Oh ho ho ho... "america is now a permanent audience, waiting to be amused" consolidated 1991.

Even if I were good at being funny why should I entertain you people here for FREE? Entitlement issues much. Go buy a ticket to a comedy gala ffs.


----------



## debaser




----------



## ArCi

llol

idk why but lol


----------



## kytnism

> DELETE YOUR POST NOW! WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?



...kytnism...


----------



## Seyer

Lol, Erich?


----------



## kytnism

before sending a video mashup of link "excussseee me princess" vids and passing out drunk.



...kytnism...


----------



## Keaton

> I don't mind getting fucked with. I just don't like people slinging shit and not being able to catch it, that's all. You fuck with me, I fuck with you--end of story. COTB just sucks overall as a person.



I lol'd


----------



## Lysis

l2lounge



> Of all the junkies in withdrawal who can't get their fix so they like to randomly call out people whatever they can think of in that fried noodle of theirs, I'm surprised that you would partake.
> 
> I could respond to your "The OP is a cyst. Tits or GTFO" with whatever comes to my rather messed up head, such as:
> 
> (.)(.) There you go cunt, still trying to compensate so that you can officially not be dubbed a titless wonder I see.
> 
> I don't think it will win any awards, but do you like it?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> Or I could ignore you and everyone else, which I've done and will do, but humor me...
> 
> Although I have no moral interest in what you do, I wonder why would the moderator of the 'Sex Love & Relationships' subforum seemingly stoop down to the level of maturity that these miserable idiots consistently congregate in?
> 
> I've read your blogs and many of your posts and that is not you.
> 
> If you choose to reply, hopefully you'll deviate from a derogatory rebuttal.
> 
> Live long and prosper.


----------



## We are all ONE

TL;DR but Ill have to argue the titless point


----------



## Busty St Clare

Busty St Clare said:
			
		

> butthurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's universal for duplicates. The mega isn't about stories/meanings of specific tattoos nor are there any duplicates of that nature in the lounge. I checked. If server space is limited then why don't you remove some "let's suck busty off" threads and make room for legitimate discussion on community topics?
> 
> 
> 
> When you find a Lets suck Busty off threads please point them out. And by all means contribute.
Click to expand...


Another who needs to L2Lounge


----------



## ChickenScratch

ArCi said:


>



christ, that guy kinda looks like a sober version of me.


----------



## We are all ONE

lol true


----------



## GenericMind

I haven't had a PM in like a year. 

</3


----------



## Busty St Clare

fixed


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## pharmakos

the only PMs busty ever sends *me *are bans


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

GenericMind said:


> I haven't had a PM in like a year.
> 
> </3



awwwwww you ain't been around much yo.



> certainly was very funny.
> 
> I never said ban though of course - and conforming is the last thing I think people should be doing , BUT if you don't know what you are talking about and slagging off in the process, will you kindly butt out and shut the fuck uP? You offer nothing constructive by talking out your ass, so unless you can find something substantial, with a lot of empirical evidence behind it, you have no leg to stand on and only make yourself look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'm not the one who believes in fairy tales, you fucking dipshit, kiss my ass or I'll rip you fucking head off.
Click to expand...



This dude - he don't have enough cajones so he outs me as threatening(how?! WHERE?!) and then promptly and immaturely puts me in "Ignore". I have only ever put one person on ignore ever, and that was coz they were *very *unsightly.


----------



## lightofmeaning

You’re a dick for leaving his name on the PM.


----------



## Noodle

...might just be a little off.  

...kinda like this guy:



> I guess you are fulfilled modding a druggie website in a world where internet technology enables so much?


----------



## lostNfound

GenericMind said:


> I haven't had a PM in like a year.
> 
> </3



I know that feel bro.

Last PM in my inbox is from Tally. 

It's been a while.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

> You've been visited by the Spooky, Scary Skeleton! Repost this 3 times in the next 2 minutes seconds or you will be visited by a Spooky, Scary Skeleton tonight!
> 
> █████████████████████
> █████░░░░░░░░░░░█████
> ███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███
> ██░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██
> ██░░▓▓░░░░░░░░░▓▓░░██
> ██░░▓▓▓▓░░░░░▓▓▓▓░░██
> ██░░░░░░░░▓░░░░░░░░██
> ███░░░░░░▓▓▓░░░░░░███
> █████░░░░░░░░░░░█████
> █████░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░█████
> █████░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░█████
> ██████░░░░░░░░░██████
> ███████░░░░░░░███████



I believe.


----------



## pharmakos

got a PM requesting more nudie thread vids, from someone whose username i didn't recognize at all


----------



## Seyer

> Seyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't even know me.
> 
> 
> 
> XXXXXXX. Thank you, try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> long time ago. Different me.
> 
> WHo the fuck are you then - I never saw you before the past year.
> 
> Even so - you still don't know me, so I don't understand your miscreated negative attitude.
> 
> AAAAAAAANYWAYS> other than that I don't care - I just wanted to know who the hell you think I am.
Click to expand...

I had a little laugh.


----------



## DexterMeth

EbowTheLetter said:


> I believe.


Yup


----------



## Mel22

thenightwatch said:


> got a PM requesting more nudie thread vids, from someone whose username i didn't recognize at all



and how did this make you feel?


----------



## pharmakos

Mel22 said:


> and how did this make you feel?



special =p

i haven't replied to the person yet.  not gonna send them a vid (any vids are goin in the nudie thread, unless you're special to me, and i doubt anyone i actually care about is gonna ask for vids =p).  but yeah, haven't replied, they probably feel all awkward and like they went on a limb for nothing now lol.... sorry! =p


----------



## kytnism

them: 5 moar hours honey
me: till we die?
them: no until you die. then i will have 16 hours to live without you until i die 
me: if the mayan calendar works on us time zones; they werent very specific as to which one.
them: i know right. they could have specified.
me: ill meet you in heaven. ill be the blonde chick in the white dress waiting anxiously at the pearly gates to give you a blowjob
them: we should wait until inside before we get wierd honey. well, i dunno. i wonder what the weather is like in hell?
me: were both kindred to the heat. i should pack my bikini :D
them: yes, that :D exactly that.
me: perfect 

...kytnism...


----------



## L2R

that's a strange conversation to have with papasomni


----------



## kytnism

is aktualy fancyfresh.



...kytnism...


----------



## DexterMeth

Impressive


----------



## L2R

Both snap and fap equally


----------



## DexterMeth

emoticonned


----------



## Mel22

> You're a sex worker and in Australia right? I found a post in the dark side where someone is asking questions about drugs and the industry so that's why I'm writing to you





> No tears were shed, I'd you make fun of me and it's funny it's all good. Just don't go bashing my intellectual capabilities like I'm Thenightwatch.



oh oh oh


----------



## modern buddha

L2R said:


> that's a strange conversation to have with papasomni



Huehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehuehue!!!


----------



## ChickenScratch

the only pm's i ever get are infractions and bannings.


----------



## Seyer

Mel22 said:


> You're a sex worker and in Australia right? I found a post in the dark side where someone is asking questions about drugs and the industry so that's why I'm writing to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tears were shed, I'd you make fun of me and it's funny it's all good. Just don't go bashing my intellectual capabilities like I'm Thenightwatch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh oh oh
Click to expand...

Lol, Libby?


----------



## Thanatos

> i too was once like you.
> 
> you'll either become complacent or the rage will consume you. i took the middle road and decided to be complacent when it's convenient to be. he's always going to act like that. he was way worse when he first started posting in TL, and he's calmed down a bit. but he can't seem to shake off that shitty personality.



I wonder who this is about...?


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Seyer said:


> I had a little laugh.


You did, yes...I still have no idea who the fuck you are though, before 2010.



			
				mod said:
			
		

> Calling someone a name is not respectful and we don't like it here in SLR. Your general tone is frequently hostile. Mods and Senior Admin are in agreement.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cock-knocker


 Just because I called someone "ignorant" - that's not an insult or a harsh name, that's a fucking SERVICE.



thenightwatch said:


> got a PM requesting more nudie thread vids, from someone whose username i didn't recognize at all


Was probably Lonewolf, CS or WAAO tbh.



> Hey,
> 
> Some of your posts in that thread were rude, insulting, and inappropriate.  I posted the warning because I didn't want it to go on any more.  I try and avoid infracting people so that's why I posted the warning.  It's fine to be honest, but sometimes it is better to word it differently so it doesn't come off as being completely rude.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B1tO'RoughJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way I see it someone will tell me or report a post of mine if I post something they think is out of line. As I've said before, if something I say is insulting it's because it usually touches home, as I never aim to just insult people or get people annoyed but simply point out truths in a blunt but very honest fashion/
> 
> Everything we said was on topic though - worked quite nicely for the thread but I can see where you were going with it potentially going offtopic of bicker-ey between us BUT I personally would've stopped that and taken it to PM if it got like that, or actually just stepped back from someone's drama. I don't really need someone telling me I MIGHT step out of line. I'm a big lad.
> 
> Peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was intended for the both of you.  The posts are kind of "borderline" and I don't want things getting out of hand.  Just a reminder to stay on topic and to make sure you aren't making any personal attacks.  It seems like the two of you were going back and forth and I don't want either of you to be saying anything out of line, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B1tO'RoughJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stay on topic and avoid personal/direct attacks or this thread will have to be closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when did these attacks happen? just wondering if you were talking to me, or maybe ***** deleted something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And a final fuck you overbearing big brother mod - telling me to watch how I word things so as not to come off insulting - People will find stuff insulting if it rings true. SImple as.


----------



## Mel22

^ ya, SLR is sum serious bisnis, i can see y u so mad brah.



Seyer said:


> Lol, Libby?



no, a mod actually...lol.


----------



## Thanatos

^hahahaha you entertain me mel


----------



## Mel22

it's mutual, buddy.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

hehe shut up and get nekkid.





Mel22 said:


> ^ ya, SLR is sum serious bisnis, i can see y u so mad brah.
> 
> 
> 
> no, a mod actually...lol.


----------



## Seyer

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> You did, yes...I still have no idea who the fuck you are though, before 2010.





Mel22 said:


> no, a mod actually...lol.


Lol x2.


----------



## modern buddha

I second that lol, seyer.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

New said:


> A question for the ladies:
> 
> How many of you get creepy pms from internet guys trying to hit on you? And can you post them?



I don't think I've ever gotten any weird pm's from anyone, ever.
Maybe the name scares em away.


----------



## Jabberwocky

if you don't get a flood of them right now, we are truly slacking...
/hope my msg to you 10min ago didn't count as creepy :/


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

nope. if It was, I would have posted it in here and been making fun of you by now.


----------



## Jabberwocky

god would that have been awkward..


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

> I really love seeing you flame all the faggots in tl. You my hero. Keep up the good work dude.



..........


----------



## ArCi

Did you send that to yourself?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Damnit arci I never would Of taken you for a comedian.


----------



## We are all ONE

LOL

'the mexican midget'


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im actually a coconut man of the african american persuasion


----------



## Jabberwocky

coconut man of the african american persuasion.  my vocabulary has increased +1.


----------



## lonewolf13

DrinksWithEvil said:


> im actually a coconut man of the african american persuasion



you forgot the comma between the c and n words


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

no im hawaiian,thus making me a 

coconut man of the african american persuasion


----------



## Jabberwocky

are cocount man of the african american persuasion> sand man of the african american persuasion?
/knowledge is power.


----------



## lonewolf13

enjoy your infractions. every one of you.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

bmxxx said:


> are cocount man of the african american persuasion> sand man of the african american persuasion?
> /knowledge is power.



of course


----------



## Jabberwocky

lonewolf13 said:


> enjoy your infractions. every one of you.



last that i checked, my pigmentation actually permits such talk.  it's a matter of discussion whether my actual ethnic-ancestry does or does not permit such speech.  i'll concede that my PC-ness may not be up to current standards.
/if my pigmentz and/or genetic ancestry prohibit those words and/or thoughts, i will gladly edit and/or accept infractions as per blua guidelines.


----------



## Mel22

stfu bxxxxxxm 
/before i kick the forward slash out of you


----------



## shimazu

backslash is much cooler and easier to say, one less syllable is a major difference

\


----------



## We are all ONE

We are all ONE said:


> LOL
> 
> 'the mexican midget'



I stand corrected:

It was Mexi-midget, actually.


----------



## DexterMeth

shimazu said:


> backslash is much cooler and easier to say, one less syllable is a major difference
> 
> \


Stfu shima


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We are all ONE said:


> I stand corrected:
> 
> It was Mexi-midget, actually.



thank yu kind sir.


----------



## shimazu

dex i know the mail is slower this time of year dont get pissy at me


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

> I really love seeing you flame all the faggots in tl. You my hero. Keep up the good work dood.



thanks bud,ok who would use the word DOOD. il give you a guess. He has to sign out to leave his place of residence

SS i love you man. just got to stop trying so hard. you good peoples. Im giving you a hard time. because i care about you kiddo..now go creep out some more girls (;


----------



## poopie

I get, by far and away, the best PMs.


----------



## Owl Eyed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> thanks bud,ok who would use the word DOOD. il give you a guess. He has to sign out to leave his place of residence
> 
> SS i love you man. just got to stop trying so hard. you good peoples. Im giving you a hard time. because i care about you kiddo..now go creep out some more girls (;



it funny bc i get the same PMs.

just from different people.


----------



## pharmakos

> I don't know why, I've never really done that before to another guys vid, but I thoroughly enjoyed your vids in the nudie thread,  if you would ever want to send one to me, I would thoroughly enjoy it again  ...idk maybe it's cuz I lurk the nudie thread and I've seen your dick a million times but hmm those vids



i sorta feel bad, but i never replied.  never saw this person's screen name before i got this message.


----------



## pharmakos

glitched thread?


----------



## MikeOekiM

wtf is happening


----------



## ArCi

pjsopfjsajfg


----------



## We are all ONE

why does this thread show arci as last poster


----------



## pharmakos

fixed

thank you bluelight gods

the private message i was sharing when i first bumped, before the glitch was fixed:



> I don't know why, I've never really done that before to another guys vid, but I thoroughly enjoyed your vids in the nudie thread,  if you would ever want to send one to me, I would thoroughly enjoy it again  ...idk maybe it's cuz I lurk the nudie thread and I've seen your dick a million times but hmm those vids



i sorta feel bad, but i never replied.  never saw this person's screen name before i got this message.


----------



## debaser

We are all ONE said:


> why does this thread show arci as last poster



Because ArCi passed out again -and for good? in his own [CENSORED]... ArCiiii bro, all my


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

you shared that twice.





thenightwatch said:


> fixed
> 
> thank you bluelight gods
> 
> the private message i was sharing when i first bumped, before the glitch was fixed:
> 
> 
> 
> i sorta feel bad, but i never replied.  never saw this person's screen name before i got this message.



CS or WAAO obviously sent it from one of their alts...



> Elaborating on the whole Socrates thing, just in case it went over your head: A wise man is the last person to call himself wise. Your telling me people in the real world call you wise, therefore, shows you are unwise, just as they are, for calling an unwise man, wise.
> 
> Which is just another way of saying: Take yourself less seriously mate, and accept fallibility rather than masking it with passive-aggressiveness and denial.
> But then I'm not your therapist and I don't really give two shits what you do with yourself.


 THis is one I got about an hour ago - really clever guy, but he doesn't half talk shit when he's got a bee in his bonnet, and his panties in a wad.


----------



## pharmakos

just got a PM titled "stop", body text said "being negative and prejudice" from someone i just aimed a tiny troll at.

someone who insults people fairly often


----------



## ArCi

It's no fun unless you give names

all you have to do is take out  1 letter.


----------



## pharmakos

no names, but he also posted in THIS very thread today.  and he wasn't arci.


----------



## Seyer

Subject: wow negativity


> you're so big and clever...I faun over you  8)
> 
> 
> 
> k <-- My Reply
Click to expand...


----------



## ArCi

thenightwatch said:


> no names, but he also posted in THIS very thread today.  and he wasn't arci.



Roughjack lol


----------



## Seyer

Lol.


----------



## ChickenScratch

the only pm's i ever get are from that gay guy that's on here trolling for dick.  he wants to fuck me and SS.  i don't really know how to take that.


----------



## We are all ONE

I tried to pm you and your box was full
I've also sent a handful of texts to combatwombat thinkin it was u and thought u stopped luvin me cuz i never got replies
Well that or because of my exploration of poopies asshole


----------



## ChickenScratch

i should clean my box.  knife has been pooning me pretty hard.

i like to keep her pm's as JO material.  but i'll clean it now.


----------



## We are all ONE

This was a couple weeks ago
But ill still pm u if u like


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Oh please. I'm only being polite and RESPONDING to yours.
Of course you save my PMs. Clinging to everything that's me....... already.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm needy as fuck.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

yeah man.





ArCi said:


> Roughjack lol



TNW - grow up..."insult people all teh time", you don't know shit about me! 

I almost never insult people - you're just not able to take hard truths on board - which is cool, we all been there.


----------



## ChickenScratch

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> yeah man.
> 
> TNW - grow up..."insult people all teh time", you don't know shit about me!
> 
> I almost never insult people - you're just not able to take hard truths on board - which is cool, we all been there.



you are weird as fuck.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

what's your point?


----------



## ChickenScratch

that you're weird as fuck.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

aww ok glad we got that all sorted... 

Here watch how bitching is done by men Seyer and TNW Don't Flop - rap battle - Mark Grist Vs Aukes


----------



## ArCi

Damn this thread has over 171,000 Views


----------



## Seyer

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> aww ok glad we got that all sorted...
> 
> Here watch how bitching is done by men Seyer and TNW Don't Flop - rap battle - Mark Grist Vs Aukes


Your sense of humor sucks my dick.


----------



## Jabberwocky

it wasn't humor it was segue(sp?) to something/anything else.

bit'0, you sent me a textbook the other day and when i responded w/ "i don't know what this is or what you want", you never responded.  should i just disregard that mess?


----------



## ChickenScratch

bmxxx said:


> it wasn't humor it was segue(sp?) to something/anything else.
> 
> bit'0, you sent me a textbook the other day and when i responded w/ "i don't know what this is or what you want", you never responded.  should i just disregard that mess?



no, but you should post it here.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol i feel like a dick even opening this thread, no way you'll catch me doing something like that unless the person was long-gone from these boards.


----------



## pharmakos

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> TNW - grow up..."insult people all teh time", you don't know shit about me!
> 
> I almost never insult people - you're just not able to take hard truths on board - which is cool, we all been there.



not like i was talking about your "real life" habits or anything.  i was talking about the way you post on here.  you flame people and frame it as advice.  if you want to frame it as you doing them a favor then go ahead, but it is what it is.  =p

i think you're okay tho.


----------



## We are all ONE

I was going to join the TNW team for once and he goes and fucks it all up as per usual
and a 1-2 bend to the left 
a 1-2 bend to the right
and post
little faster this time
and a 1-3 bend to the left


----------



## pharmakos

what did i do?

not sure i even want you on my team, weirdo.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Nah man - you're just not ready for it.

EVen WAAO in his own nasty way gives some good advice sometimes, you just need to drop the prejudices, and react less emotionally to the phrasing, then you will see the message contained in there - it's all golden advice man, it's coz I like you, but see you acting like an attention seeker, all woe is me and shit.





thenightwatch said:


> not like i was talking about your "real life" habits or anything.  i was talking about the way you post on here.  you flame people and frame it as advice.  if you want to frame it as you doing them a favor then go ahead, but it is what it is.  =p
> 
> i think you're okay tho.


----------



## New

Prejudgices.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol pre judging.


----------



## pharmakos

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> Nah man - you're just not ready for it.
> 
> EVen WAAO in his own nasty way gives some good advice sometimes, you just need to drop the prejudices, and react less emotionally to the phrasing, then you will see the message contained in there - it's all golden advice man, it's coz I like you, but see you acting like an attention seeker, all woe is me and shit.



what prejudices do i have?


----------



## Lysis

N30 and dex ain't got nothin on our love.


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## Lysis

Don't even deny our love.


----------



## pharmakos

my favorite PMs i've ever received.  signed name removed to protect the sender's identity.  



> hello
> 
> re: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...-Threequel?p=11024218&viewfull=1#post11024218
> 
> i can see all edits  now who's trying to bait who? loses its impact if its a constant thing, y'know
> 
> have a great evening
> 
> _[name removed - tnw]_





> hello
> 
> re: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/516916-Haiku?p=11024222&viewfull=1#post11024222
> 
> you can't get butthurt and cry about this kind of thing then turn round and do it. that makes you look, you know, sanctimonious...
> 
> have a good evening
> 
> _[name removed - tnw]_





> thenightwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get nearly as butthurt as the lounge says i do.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. ok.
> 
> 
> 
> thenightwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what people do in the lounge though... mess with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rule #1. when you do it to somebody, it's lulz. when somebody does it to you, it's faggotry.
> 
> 
> 
> _[name removed - tnw]_
Click to expand...




> thenightwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> re: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/...for-advice?p=11038576&viewfull=1#post11038576
> 
> lol. this is the 'problem'. if you think i'm being serious, you totally don't get it.
> 
> the great thing about rico is that he exemplifies lounge rule #1 better than anybody on the board. when he lounges me, it's all lulz but if i lounge him, i'm a faggot and i'm too serious.
> 
> don't become rico. you're better than that...
> 
> have an awesome day.
> 
> _[name removed - tnw]_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le sigh
> 
> i didn't think you were being serious
> 
> i was pretty sure that would get a serious response from you tho
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> the meta meta irony
> 
> bye
> 
> _[name removed - tnw]_
Click to expand...


----------



## lonewolf13

i need some people to send me pms


----------



## ArCi

Mine are all Libby pictures from various angles.


----------



## lonewolf13

i got those too.    damn i wish i kept the PM's she sent me.


----------



## alasdairm

thenightwatch said:


> my favorite PMs i've ever received.


you really need to receive some more pms...

alasdair


----------



## Seyer

Arci said:


> Mine are all Libby pictures from various angles.





lonewolf13 said:


> i got those too.    damn i wish i kept the PM's she sent me.


Omg you guys too? Lol.


----------



## iheartthisthread

i really feel left out.


----------



## lonewolf13

Seyer said:


> Omg you guys too? Lol.



yeah i had to cut her off. she was getting way too kinky for being across the pond.


----------



## Seyer

Eventually got kinda weird. Too much ndtitl if you ask me.


----------



## lonewolf13

damn i wish i kept them PM's. it would freak you out. or gross you out.


----------



## Seyer

Bit of both most likely. All mine are gone too. I completely forgot I could download all my PMs at the time


----------



## New

New said:


> Prejudgices.



I don't remember posting this.

At all. Or why.


----------



## DexterMeth

Was it black history second?


----------



## New

More like blackout night.


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh ya, they have the right to go clubbing now.


----------



## laugh

merican history x


----------



## ArCi

Ay that's a pretty good movie


----------



## DexterMeth

racism is dumb
racist jokes are funny

I am an idiot


----------



## ArCi

> Whale Dork pleases untold Elder prostates as Yog Sohoth tell Dagon to avoid the glowing angler cock of humanity luring insanity towards it only to be medicated into eldritch oblivion.



Just got this. Lol thank you


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Hahahaha what the fuck.





None of my PM's are remotely interesting anymore.


----------



## DexterMeth

Everyone please start PMing amanda.  Make sure you're you have no idea how many fingers you're holding up before hand.


----------



## Lysis

Most of my PMs are asking to be "friends." I just want to be your frieeeeeend.


----------



## lonewolf13

hey lysis add me ass friend. just to piss of wAAo.


----------



## Lysis

Oh is that you lonie? My bad. I didn't know who that was. Adding now...

ETA: Added. Sorry, some dude who claims I hacked him keeps trying to get on my FB. lololol  I haven't done anything to him FFS. Crazy.


----------



## lonewolf13

you should post his emails.


----------



## lonewolf13

i was asked not to post this:

you're such a faggot. i hate you and want you to diaf. where do you get off? who do you think you are??


----------



## Lysis

I have a couple of recent ones of those. The rage feeds me.


----------



## lonewolf13

what does diaf mean?


----------



## One Thousand Words

Lysis said:


> I have a couple of recent ones of those. The rage feeds me.





> Remove the infraction please or I'll take it up with higher staff, actually my response is going straight to them too.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol forgot this one too:

butt in the hat. butt poop with a shoe. ear knuckles are the buckles or hating morlocks made a time of machines. Poop in your shoe is magical but slaying a hero puts the ass in past.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

One Thousand Words said:


>


----------



## Lysis

Amanda you summed up my response on a couple of his posts. Lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

lonewolf13 said:


> what does diaf mean?



die in a fire


----------



## pharmakos

lonewolf13 said:


> what does diaf mean?



"die in a fire"

and the only person i know around here that uses that acronym is COTB.  hm.


----------



## lonewolf13

lolz that is a pretty harsh PM to send to someone you don't know.


----------



## pharmakos

everyone knows you though, lonie


----------



## lonewolf13

but you wouldn't wish me to die in a fire. maybe drinking too much or an automobile accident. but never a fire.


----------



## pharmakos

imvho you're going to live forever


----------



## lonewolf13

live forever


----------



## Marmalade

Is this the place to post PMs? Apparently so. Cool, because I just got a PM. It said:



> Lysis is a shite, unprofessional, biased and over-promoted Mod



Anyhoo, props to the sender because co-incidentally, I agree with you .... here, have some Marmzlub as you're obviously a smart cookie 

A little birdie tells me that Lounge-Mod-Bias means this post is likely to be deleted, because dissent shall nawt be tollerated. Hoe well


----------



## Lysis

2/10 been called much worse.


----------



## Marmalade

Lysis said:


> 2/10 been called much worse.


Of course you have. And no doubt, for very good reason.


----------



## pharmakos

eh i've seen a mod (outside of the lounge) encourage an unstable poster to kill themselves.  could be worse.


----------



## Lysis

Marmalade said:


> Of course you have. And no doubt, for very good reason.



Well duh sweet cheeks. I'm a faggot.


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Marmalade said:


> A little birdie tells me that Lounge-Mod-Bias means this post is likely to be deleted, because dissent shall nawt be tollerated. Hoe well



Nah, I UA'd all the posts that of people bickering because they were cluttering up the TC thread.
Dissent is encouraged, it makes for a more enjoyable read 

I had tea this morning and thought of you all over in EADD.


----------



## Lysis

Reported. Unprofessional.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol marmalade is actually wAAo alt.


----------



## bagochina

thenightwatch said:


> eh i've seen a mod (outside of the lounge) encourage an unstable poster to kill themselves.  could be worse.



The horror!


----------



## Lysis

That faggot.


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina said:


> The horror!



this is a harm reduction site.  the kid was obviously seriously unstable emotionally.  *shrugs*  its one thing when it happens in the lounge, but i was genuinely concerned for this person.


----------



## Pharcyde

thenightwatch said:


> eh i've seen a mod (outside of the lounge) encourage an unstable poster to kill themselves.  could be worse.




i saw a mod mouthfuck mugz


----------



## One Thousand Words

Pharcyde said:


> i saw a mod mouthfuck mugz


----------



## bagochina

I'm sure they were faking for attention tnw.


----------



## Pharcyde

One Thousand Words said:


>



isnt eadd mostly white?


----------



## Lysis

Lol oh deeeeeeer


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina said:


> I'm sure they were faking for attention tnw.



i fucking despise you


----------



## bagochina

Back of the line please!


----------



## Marmalade

thenightwatch said:


> eh i've seen a mod (outside of the lounge) encourage an unstable poster to kill themselves.  could be worse.


This doesn't surprise me in the slightest.



Lysis said:


> Well duh sweet cheeks. I'm a faggot.


You are? eh .. using faggot as a pejorative just highlights your shortcomings. 

Let's keep you responsible for your actions, eh? and stop blaming them on other things



amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Nah, I UA'd all the posts that of people bickering because they were cluttering up the TC thread.
> Dissent is encouraged, it makes for a more enjoyable read



LOL @ the faux 'I don't care' attitude.
Dissent makes you shit your pants and UA posts. Dissent certainly doesn't give a fuck about the 'cluttering' of TC threads.

Which makes you a pretentious cunt at best. 'Oh, we allow all manner of shit', just not the cluttering up of the TC thread. Fucking LOL. You're a comedian. I'll grant you that.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Awww, thanks love


----------



## Lysis

I wonder if I can Google bomb marmalade is a cunt and get it to the first page.


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina said:


> Back of the line please!



your girlfriend is at the front of that line, isn't she?  get the balls to leave her yet, pussy?



Marmalade said:


> LOL @ the faux 'I don't care' attitude.
> Dissent makes you shit your pants and UA posts. Dissent certainly doesn't give a fuck about the 'cluttering' of TC threads.
> 
> Which makes you a pretentious cunt at best. 'Oh, we allow all manner of shit', just not the cluttering up of the TC thread. Fucking LOL. You're a comedian. I'll grant you that.



yeah, AEP is pretty transparent as far as the mnotivation behind her moderating goes

for example: she magically decided she didn't care about editing double posts when the guy with the really nice abs started double posting all the time


----------



## brimz

Bunch of wanna be Blacks . That's what you are when in fact your middle class wankers that live with your parents on the whole .


----------



## Marmalade

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Awww, thanks love



No problem. I take great pleasure in exposing hypocrisy on your level

Anytime 'love'


----------



## Lysis

What is a wannabe black? Reported for racism.


----------



## Marmalade

Lysis said:


> I wonder if I can Google bomb marmalade is a cunt and get it to the first page.


pffft! you're well behind on that game sweetcheeks. Someone definitely got there fucking YEARS before you, you gimp


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Marmalade said:


> No problem. I take great pleasure in exposing hypocrisy on your level
> 
> Anytime 'love'



I think we're going to get along swimmingly


----------



## bagochina

LoL

Why would I want to leave my beautiful g/f?


----------



## brimz

Lysis said:


> What is a wannabe black? Reported for racism.



Truth Hurts don't it


----------



## MikeOekiM

brimz said:


> Bunch of wanna be Blacks . That's what you are when in fact your middle class wankers that live with your parents on the whole .



*you're


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina said:


> LoL
> 
> Why would I want to leave my beautiful g/f?



i can't be fucked to go find the post, but i definitely recall you saying you'd leave her except it'd be too much of a hassle dealing with her *shrugs*

lets fill this damn thread up.  back on topic:  



			
				bmxxx said:
			
		

> thenightwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenightwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weak dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fine, i'll delete it
> 
> you are a douchebag though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thank you for deleting it.  and if you don't see that the _overwhelming _ majority of my ass-hattery is meant in jest then you're prolly misunderstanding me (i mean that wrt ALL ass-hattery, not just shit directed at you)
> 
> anyway i'm not having fun w/ this in the least, so if you're done for now i'd love to be too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh i mostly just logged on in a horrible mood this morning, and was seeking to piss someone off.  sorry man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no worries i was coming from a similar place...sorry :/
Click to expand...


lol bmx and i were grumpy as fuck on new year's day

no hard feelings bmx


----------



## Lysis

Can we keep marmalade as a pet? We can let Erich's furby have its way with her.


----------



## brimz

MikeOekiM said:


> *you're



cheers for that i left school 20 years ago , before you were born probably so my grammar ain't all it should be .


----------



## Marmalade

thenightwatch said:


> your girlfriend is at the front of that line, isn't she?  get the balls to leave her yet, pussy?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, AEP is pretty transparent as far as the mnotivation behind her moderating goes
> 
> for example: she magically decided she didn't care about editing double posts when the guy with the really nice abs started double posting all the time



I love bitches like this. fucking LOVE em. Transparent as fuck, and you can guarantee they stumble and fall on their own bullshit sooner rather than later.

I mean, it only took about 3 posts of mine before she was flailing around in a shitpile of her own bullshit.

A couple of minutes from now, and she'll be waving her magic wand around and editing the fuck out of everyone just to regain a bit of 'integrity'. 

Jebus, I don't like to take pleasure in shadenfraud but she makes it so fucking hard not to, ya know?

oooo,  3 , 2, 1 before she starts waving her modstick around to maintain some credibility and pretend she's just  doing her job'  'dissenter' that she is

fucking LOL


----------



## MikeOekiM

brimz said:


> cheers for that i left school 20 years ago , before you were born probably so my grammar ain't all it should be .



just looking out


----------



## pharmakos

nah its page 40 i bet the thread will just be closed with no edits done.


----------



## Marmalade

Lysis said:


> Can we keep marmalade as a pet?


eh, yer having a laugh. I'd gnaw my own paw off before being left in a cage with you. I can see you've got a penchant for sadism like yer buddy you keep defending.

He doesn't want you, you know that right? He'd rather screw any stranger from the internet than let you screw him.


----------



## laugh

last


----------



## pharmakos

marm, did you happen to see this in the TTYS thread earlier today?



Lysis said:


> Are we trading users? We'll give them TNW for that Marmalade cunt. I like her.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Marmalade said:


> I love bitches like this. fucking LOVE em. Transparent as fuck, and you can guarantee they stumble and fall on their own bullshit sooner rather than later.
> 
> I mean, it only took about 3 posts of mine before she was flailing around in a shitpile of her own bullshit.
> 
> A couple of minutes from now, and she'll be waving her magic wand around and editing the fuck out of everyone just to regain a bit of 'integrity'.
> 
> Jebus, I don't like to take pleasure in shadenfraud but she makes it so fucking hard not to, ya know?
> 
> oooo,  3 , 2, 1 before she starts waving her modstick around to maintain some credibility and pretend she's just  doing her job'  'dissenter' that she is
> 
> fucking LOL



I only got a modstick, there as supposed to be a magic wand too?!?
There'll be hell to pay for whoever gypped me out of my magic wand.

Someone start the new thread.


----------



## Lysis

Bitches don't be appreciatin my compliments.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## laugh

2nd last


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Eurofags need to learn the art of humo(u)r.


----------



## DexterMeth

Lavate los manos!


----------



## Lysis

Reported. Term is unprofessional.


----------



## pharmakos

lol yeah that one was better dex


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

For reals, someone start a new thread. I'm closing this one.


----------

